# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  SOS pour Kaiser, petit rott/beauceron de 3 mois.

## ponzio

Ce petit loulou est atteint d'une maladie du foie, qui le tue petit à petit.Ce bébé a besoin d'une opération urgemment et malheureusement, seuls des dons pourrait le sauver de son triste sort.Voici une lettre pour l'aider:

 Nous avons recueilli il y a quelques semaines deux chiots croisés Rottweiler. La petite Cheyenne a succombé à la parvovirose mais son frère Kaiser a survécu pour notre plus grand bonheur. 

Il n'a vraiment pas eu de chance jusqu'à présent (vie dans la rue, queue sectionnée au couteau par son maître SD...) et sa vie est à nouveau en danger car il a une malformation congénitale (schint au niveau du foie). 

Kaiser a aujourdhui 3 mois. Il s'empoisonne et la mise sous perfusion tous les 5 jours n'est qu'une solution provisoire. 

A ce jour, il a déjà été tellement perfusé que trouver une veine est de plus en plus difficile, quasi impossible... 

Des examens poussés vont être effectués en clinique spécialisée mais notre association n'aura aucune réduction. 

Si la scintigraphie conforte le diagnostic, la seule chance de survie de ce chiot sera une opération très très coûteuse puisqu'il faut compter 3.000 euros ! 

Nous avons déjà lancé un appel pour lui mais malheureusement nous n'avons pas cette somme et c'est pourtant la seule possibilité de le sauver. 

Il ne nous est pas agréable davoir à demander, à supplier, mais il faut lui venir en aide.

Sans opération il meurt, et nous ne pouvons pas nous résoudre à le voir se dégrader faute d'argent.

Nous faisons appel à votre générosité, si vous pouvez nous aider - même 1 euro contribuera à lui sauver la vie - Faites-le ! 

LEquipe « Réflexe Adoption »



Par chèque libellé et envoyé à :
Réflexe Adoption
38 rue de la Plaine
59000 LILLE


Par virement
Crédit du Nord
RIB : 30076 04108 16211900200 95
IBAN : FR76 3007 6041 081621190020 095
BIC : nordfrpp
Directement via notre site http://reflexeadoption.free.fr/
En cliquant sur le bouton Paypal

Autorisation de diffuser un maximum afin que ce bout de chou puisse avor la vie sauve.Merci pour vos aides et soutiens.

Photos à suivre.

----------


## ponzio

Cette association n'a pour le moment en sa possession que 350 euro pour Kaiser.Alors laissez parler votre coeur et aidez-nous à le sauver.   ::

----------


## ponzio

> kaiser est toujours en clinique
> 
> Il n'a plus la parvovirose mais nous fait encore de belles frayeurs
> Il a du etre réanimé avant hier alors que deux heures plus tôt il pétait la forme.
> 
> Il fait des crises cycliques très graves
> 
> D'après nos vétos il aurait une malformation congénitale au niveau du foie.
> Nous allons l'envoyer chez un spécialiste en imagerie médicale car il faut faire une scintigraphie.
> ...

----------


## ponzio

Des photos du petit bout de chou trop trop craquant.





Allez sauvons cette petite bouille d'amour...   ::   ::

----------


## ponzio

j'en profite pour dire que ce bébé est à adoter via l'assoiation reflexe adoption.

----------


## arkanes

ça va être super dur de ramasser 3.000 , il n'y a pas d'autres alternative ?

----------


## ponzio

je pense que la personne en charge de cette demande viendra dans peu de temps répondre à vos questions mais je pense que si il y a un appel aux dons c'est qu'il n'y a malheureusement pas d'autre alternative.

allez pour kaiser   ::   ::

----------


## arkanes

Il faudrait peut être demander un mail de masse pour récolter le plus de dons ? il faut voir avec Killy je crois

----------


## ponzio

3000 euro est effectivement une grosse somme mais à force de patience et de courage, nous arriveron à les réunir tant bien que mal.

 :kao3:  ce loulou est une    ::    il ne mérite pas de mourir après tou ce qu'il a traversé.Même si vous ne pouvez donner que 1 euro,ce sera déjà ca.   :merci:

----------


## ponzio

ok je vais essayer de voir ca avec elle.merci.

----------


## Anaïs

pourrait-on avoir un devis scanné avant toute chose ?  :hein2:

----------


## mushu59

Merci beaucoup pour la création de ce poste Ponzio

Pour Kaiser nous n'avons trouvé aucune autre alternative malheureusement

Un traitement médicamenteux a été tenté mais son foie ne se "répare" pas!

Le traitement en cours devait espacer les crises mais son foie est si atteint que cela ne suffit pas et seul une opération peut lui donner une chance de vivre

Cette opération est très risquée mais il faut la tenter car sans nous allons le regarder mourir et il va souffrir

Biensur nous pouvons baisser les bras et demander qu'il soit "endormi"mais comment prendre cette décison s'il a une chance de mener une vie normale par la suite?

L'opération est très chère et nous n'avons pas beaucoup d'argent mais l'euthanasier faute de moyen je trouverai cela honteux

Nous faisons de la PA et ceux qui en font savent combien c'est dur, fatiguant et difficile mais quel bonheur quand on en sauve un

Que de reconnaissance dans leurs regards

Pour moi cela vaut tout l'argent du monde et nous lutterons jusqu'au bout de nos forces et malgré nos difficultés car Kaiser mérite d'être aidé

----------


## polasson

je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi mushu si il une seul chance de sans sortir il faut la tenter   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mushu59

Je m'occupe du devis mais je l'enverrai à la présidente pour qu'elle le scanne 

Je vous ferai aussi un petit décompte des dons pour que chacun sache où nous en sommes

----------


## Anaïs

d'accord, à partir du moment ou je recevrais le devis + coordonnées du vétérinaire je passerais un appel de masse  :jap: 

je suis malheureusement obligée de procéder de cette manière parce que je me suis déjà fait malheureusement bien entuber à passer des SOS à grande échelle pour des conneries ou des arnaques.

----------


## ponzio

aucun souci, c'est tout à fait normale d'être méfiant quand on se fait avoir plusieur fois.merci pour lui en tout cas...

----------


## framboise

Ce n'est pas grand chose mais le chèque de 15 euros que j'ai remis
à REFLEXE ADOPTION à la Braderie de LILLE, réservez le pour le petit
Kaiser    ::

----------


## ponzio

même si c'est pas grand chose comme vous dites, c'est quand même un grand geste.   ::  

c'est avec de petit rien que l'on fait de grande choses.   ::  
merci pour ce beau geste   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## polasson

un grand merci pour se geste framboise

----------


## mushu59

Je rentre de la clinique d'Esquermes qui s'occupera de l'opération de Kaiser

Une échographie a été faite ce soir et le diagnostic de shunt est confirmé

Une voie centrale a aussi été posé pour permettre à Kaiser de reprendre des forces

Il aura une alimentation parenterale et du glucose car il fait de l'hypglycémie car son foie dysfonctionne

S'il a assez de force demain une angiographie sera faite et nous verrons si l'opération est faisable car les vétérinaires réservent leur diagnostic

Si le foie est trop atteint ou irréparable l'opération ne servira à rien et nous devrons envisager une euthanasie

Je vous avoue donc que le moral n'est pas au plus haut même si nous continuons à y croire et à nous battre

Malgré mon insistance aucun devis ne peut nous être donné pour le moment mais je donne à qui me le demandera les coordonnées de nos vétérinaires l'ayant pris en charge ainsi que la somme correspondant aux soins des derniers jours d'hospitalisation

Je comprends votre méfiance et les arnaques existent malheureusement aussi je vous fournit tous les justificatifs dès que possible et vous demande de nous faire confiance car sans aide Kaiser est condamné

----------


## ponzio

pauvre bébé!  :kao7:  la vie est parfois mal faite, les innocent trinque pendant que les méchat court.J'espere que ce p***** de sdf aura ce qu'il merite...   :Stick Out Tongue: an: 

Courage petit Kaiser, nous sommes là!!   ::   N'abandonne pas  :calinou:

----------


## mushu59

Kaiser se bat et nous nous battons à ses cotés pour lui offrir la seule chance qu'il lui reste une opération du foie

J'espère de tout coeur que l'angiographie ne nous apportera que des nouvelles connues et ne révèlera pas de gros dysfonctionnement irréparables

Une petite partie du foie va lui être prélevé pour analyse, il va falloir qu'il lutte ce petit bouchon mais tout sera tenté

On lui en a fait la promesse en le quittant 

J'espère que la vie va lui sourire enfin

----------


## Bruce25

Oui, pourvu qu'à l'issue de l'angiographie, l'opération soit permise    ::  

Et là, il faudra se mobiliser pour lui redonner toutes ses chances   :amour: 

Bravo à vous mushu59 et ponzio pour tout ce que vous faites pour lui    ::

----------


## Anaïs

je viens de vous envoyer 20 par paypal.

----------


## lyloe

Si cette intervention est possible je vous verserai 25 euro
Dites moi quoi 
J'habite en Belgique
Courage
Carine  :bisous2:

----------


## brooklyn

sa me fais enormement de peine pour ce ptit bout ! 
je transmet sur mon forum...ainsi que tout ce que je connais

courage petit Kaiser   ::

----------


## tiatia

est ce que je peux faire passer le mail que j'ai reçu a mes contacts? on ne sait jamais?

 ::   ::  
tiens bon loulou!!!!   ::

----------


## Marion2412

J'pense que ca serait cool que tout le monde donne 1 euro ...
1euro ca coute rien à personne et comme dit dans le mail si 11 000 l'ont reçu, y'en a bien 3000 voir plus qui le feront aussi.
Et si on récoltait un eu plus de 3000euros ca serait génial car peut etre ca aiderait pour d'éventuel médicaments?

Perso à mon age j'ai pas trop de moyen (et si onc ommence à titiller papa maman ca va pas aller) mais si ce dont j'ai parler au dessus se réalise j'suis partante!

----------


## Anaïs

oui pour l'instant il faut prendre en compte qu'on ne sait pas si l'opération est possible, vivement les nouvelles demain.

et effectivement si l'opération est possible, si tout le monde donne rien qu'un euro .. nous pourrions faire de grandes choses, et pas que pour Kaiser.

----------


## oceane751

bonsoir
j'ai donné quelques euros via paypal à l'instant.. en esperant que cette petite boulle de poil soit sauvée...

se serait super si tout le monde pourrait donner un petit peu...

----------


## frezouille

je vous ai envoyé 5 par paypal. je sais que c'est très peu, mais le budjet est très serré ce mois-ci    ::  

bref, même si l'opération n'est pas possible, ce que je n'espère pas, je pense que les malheureux 5 ne seront pas perdus.

Plein de pensées pour Kaiser et félicitations pour ses deux   :ange2:  salvatrices    ::

----------


## Anaïs

non les dons faits actuellement ne seront de toutes façons pas perdus étant donné le prix des soins actuels de Kaiser.   ::

----------


## lilou130

excusez moi mais soit j'ai loupé un épisode quelque part soit je suis trop exigente. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi un vétérinaire qui demande 3000 euros pour une opération ne trouve pas le moyen de faire un devis. ???? pour pouvoir monter sa note à 5000 ?  là franchement je ne comprends pas. Autant je suis tout à fait solidaire des associations qui veulent sauver des animaux en détresse mais là la moindre des choses c'est de mettre en ligne le devis du véto avec ses coordonnées
merci de la part de tpus les généreux donateurs qui ne manqueront pas de se manifester.

----------


## oceane751

j'avoue c'est bisard...

----------


## L0CA

merci à tous de votre soutien pour sauvé kaiser!!!! nous nous mobilisons tous et toutes sur reflexe pour trouver la force de se battre pour kaiser! nous vous mettrons de ses nouvelles! merci à tous!!!   ::

----------


## Marion2412

c'est un appel d'urgence, on fait confiance aux amis des animaux, et on aura le devis plus tard!
le principal est de trouver l'argent, meme si on a le devis à la derniere minute. Car si c'est le cas, ce n'est pas à la dernière minute que nous pourrons récolter les 3000euros nécessaires mais maintenant.

Merci aussi aux donateurs et à toi lilou pour ta reflexion car d'autres personne on du se poser la meme question et voilà réponse faite

----------


## Anaïs

les factures des soins actuels seront scannées sous peu.
pour le devis les soins ne sont actuellement pas chiffrables avec précision.

----------


## mistik41

Combien faut-il encore pour sauver cet adorable bou tchou ? 
Il est si adorable...Je sais pas comment faire un virement...pourtant j'aimerai bien vous aider...
Donner nous des nouvelles pour l'opération et les délai pour récolter l'argent...j'ai transmit votre annonce on croise les doigt pour lui    ::

----------


## mushu59

malheureusement et bien que je comprenne que vous vouliez des papiers je suis au regret de ne pas pouvoir les fournir ce soir

Kaiser est pris en charge et si l'opération ne peut pas etre effectuée nous rembourserons nos généreux donnateurs

Nous voulons le sauver et c'est maintenant.

Je refuse d'attendre des papiers alors que pendant ce temps il lutte pour survivre

Les vétérinaires qui ont pris en charge kaiser ne sont pas nos vétos traitants et nous ont été recommandés pour leur spécialité

Ils n'étaient pas obligés de nous recevoir car l'opération en plus d'etre hors de prix est risquée

Kaiser est en réanimation dans un état semi comateux. Il s'empoisonne et si l'opération est retardé il aura des séquelles importantes au niveau du cerveau

Vous savez bien les difficultés des associations, elles sont réputés mauvais payeur et personne ne veut nous accorder de crédit

Nous avons évoqué la solution de le faire opérer à maison Alfort car l'école vétérinaire propose des tarifs réduits d'environ 30% ce qui est énorme, malheureusement nous savons par avance que Kaiser ne supportera pas le transport et nous ne mettrons pas sa vie en danger pour faire diminuer la facture

Il ne peut pas subir d'angiographie dans cet état et comme les vétos ne savent pas les soins à venir ils refusent de nous chiffrer tout ca

je sais que ce n'est pas évident à comprendre mais je ne peux pas en dire plus pour le moment.

Je reste à votre disposition pour toutes questions car je comprends votre inquiétude face à notre appel

Dès que possible je vous fais parvenir les documents

----------


## furbette

Avez-vous la possibilité de régler ce vétérinaire en plusieurs fois? Car à ce moment là, avec ce que vous avez déjà récolté, et même si ça prend un an pour amasser la totalité de la somme, le principal est que Kaiser soit opéré dans les temps. Je sais que chez mon véto (malheureusement c'est à Paris), on peut régler nos dettes en autant de fois que ça nous arrange, même si ça prend un an. La plupart des vétos s'arrangent avec leurs patients, même dans le cas d'une opération...

----------


## mushu59

Pour répondre à Mistik nous avons déjà récolté la belle somme de 500 euros et je vous en remercie

Je ne désespère pas de réunir la somme de 3000 euros

Pour nous aider vous pouvez envoyer vos dons à l'adresse ci dessous

Reflexe adoption
38 rue de la Plaine
59000 Lille

Vous pouvez également cliquer sur ma signature en bas de page qui vous renvoie directement sur la page de dons

Vous pouvez aussi utiliser un des liens suivants

http://reflexeadoption.forumactif.fr/portal.htm

http://reflexeadoption.forumactif.fr/index.htm

http://reflexeadoption.free.fr/

Ou faire un virement sur le compte de l'association

Banque Crédit du Nord (rue Nationale à Lille)
Compte Reflexe Adoption
RIB: 30076 04108 16211900200 95

IBAN: FR76 3007 6041 081621190020 095
BIC: nordfrpp 

Merci à tous

Je sais que nous avons des moyens financiers réduits mais diffusez ne coute rien et nous aide énormément

Un euro peut contribuer à lui sauver la vie aussi nous espérons que votre mobilisation permettra de sauver Kaiser

Sans opération il n'a plus que quelques jours devant lui 

Kaiser s'est battu, il a survécu à la parvovirose, il a fait un arret respiratoire et est encore avec nous

Il faut l'aider si vous le pouvez

----------


## Bruce25

> Il ne peut pas subir d'angiographie dans cet état et comme les vétos ne savent pas les soins à venir ils refusent de nous chiffrer tout ca


Donc on l'opère ?

----------


## oceane751

bouuu ça me brise le coeur...  ::  

je croise les doigts pour que les gens donnent un peu de sou pour lui sauver la vie

courage petit Kaiser...

----------


## oceane751

> Pour répondre à Mistik nous avons déjà récolté la belle somme de 500 euros et je vous en remercie
> 
> Je ne désespère pas de réunir la somme de 3000 euros
> 
> Pour nous aider vous pouvez envoyer vos dons à l'adresse ci dessous
> 
> Reflexe adoption
> 38 rue de la Plaine
> 59000 Lille
> ...


furbette a eut une bonne idée!!

pourquoi ne pas demander un paiement en quelques mensualités?

----------


## Bruce25

> Je rentre de la clinique d'Esquermes qui s'occupera de l'opération de Kaiser
> 
> S'il a assez de force demain une angiographie sera faite et nous verrons si l'opération est faisable car les vétérinaires réservent leur diagnostic
> 
> Si le foie est trop atteint ou irréparable l'opération ne servira à rien et nous devrons envisager une euthanasie


*dernier message*



> Il ne peut pas subir d'angiographie dans cet état


Excuse d'insister, mais on l'opère ou pas ... j'attend pour savoir ce que je verse   :hein2:

----------


## Anaïs

on saura demain  :? 
malheureusement j'avais pas eu cette donnée avant d'envoyer l'email de masse.   ::

----------


## mushu59

Nous avons demandé mais le souci c'est qu'il font "crédit" à leurs clients et que nous sommes une asso

J'espère négocier demain un paiement en 3 ou 4 fois avec chèque de dépot s'ils veulent des garanties

Je sais que c'est abbérant et je vais mettre la pression car argent ou pas on opérera Kaiser

On ne va pas mettre sa vie en danger juste pour une question financière et je pense qu'un vétérinaire est là pour sauver une vie avant de penser à enrichir son compte en banque

Ces vétos là sont très bien et je pense que tout sera fait pour qu'il s'en sorte

Il est en soins intensifs pour subir son angiographie demain et si le résultat montre que le foie peut guérir je pense qu'il sera opéré dans les plus brefs délais

Demain matin j'aurai de nouvelles infos et je saurai si un paiement en plusieurs mensualités est accepté.

Je redemanderai aussi un devis même s'il est incomplet

----------


## Bruce25

> on saura demain  :? 
> malheureusement j'avais pas eu cette donnée avant d'envoyer l'email de masse.


Pas grave, ça peut vite évoluer    ::  

mushu59 est-ce que justement vu l'évolution on tente l'opération peu importe le premier message ? Dans ce cas il faut continuer la mobilisation, c'est ça qui n'est pas tout à fait clair pour l'instant ... s'il n'est pas en état de subir l'angiographie il faut tenter l'opération    ::   mais s'il peut (doit) subir l'angiographie, alors il faut attendre le résultat si j'ai bien compris   :hein:

----------


## Bruce25

::   pas vu message avant (temps de rédiger le mien) ok merci réponse 

On croise les doigts pour lui    ::

----------


## mgf

[center:364i6nq3]Bonjour,

J&#39;ai reçu votre S.O.S. pour Kaiser sur ma boite mail.

J&#39;espère de tout coeur qu&#39;un maximum de personnes seront sensibilisées par ce qui lui arrive.   ::  
 La somme est astronomique mais chaque participation aussi petite soit elle devrait arriver à bout des frais de cette opération. 

Pour ma part, je suis allée directement sur votre site pour effectuer un don par Paypal. J&#39;espère que la chaine de générosité sera très grande.

Faites lui un gros bisou pour moi et plein de calins ...   ::   :amour: 
Marie[/center:364i6nq3]

----------


## Vittany

Je vous ai envoyé quelques euros via Paypal, j'espère de tout coeur que Kaiser pourra être soigné    ::  

Papouilles à cette courageuse petite boule de poils   ::

----------


## renelde

OK je fait une promesse de 150 euro

----------

Pauvre petit bout ...    ::   ::    Je veux bien vous envoyer un chèque mais j'attend de savoir s'il se fera opérer pour savoir combien je vais vous donner. 

J'espère sincèrement qu'il va survivre...   :amour:   Néanmoins, cette opération est très lourde. J'ai une amie qui avait une chienne Rott atteinte de cette maladie aussi et malgré tous ces efforts pour la sauver ( vous imaginez les frais de véto ...    ::   ) elle est DCD a seulement 9 mois. Je ne veux pas faire les rabats joie mais même s'il survit à l'opération rien ne dit que par la suite il ira totalement mieux.   :hein2: 

Cependant, il faut essayer de le sauver c'est vrai.    ::

----------


## tikitoo

je vous ai versé 20 euros vis Paypal... c'est peu, mais j'espere que ca contribura a le sauver   :hein2: 
si ca n'est pas le cas, ca aidera peut-etre un autre petit loulou...
bravo pour vote travail!
plein de caresses a Kaiser, je croises les doigts pour lui.

----------


## kaliman

je viens de verser 20 par paypal.
les photos et la video sont vraiment touchantes, j'ai moi meme une femelle rott sortie du refuge et qui appartenait (je cite) "a des marginaux"...
Si je tenais ce SDF, son principal souci ne serait plus de savoir ou dormir... mais bon ne nous emportons pas contre la connerie humaine c un combat perdu d'avance.
Je croise les doigts pour que le petit kaiser soit opéré, et avec succes. 
Sinon je sais que l'assoce saura quoi faire de l'argent recolté pas de souci.

MOBILISATION POUR KAISER SVP 
 :merci:

----------


## tchoupi93

*j'ai transmis car je ne peu pas faire de don malheuresement    

bon courage et j'éspere que la somme atteindra son but*

----------


## arkanes

Des nouvelles du petit ?    ::

----------


## aurelie81

Je viens de verser 15 euros par Paypal. J'espère que ça pourra aider Kaiser. Mais même s'il ne peut malheureusement pas être opéré, je suis sûre que ce ne sera pas perdu...

----------


## ancolie01

Pauvre ptit chou ! Il est trop mignon, quel malheur encore...
C'est sûr que si chacun donnait 1 euro, c'est si peu pour chacun d'entre nous, mais ce serait tant pour ce petit chien, quand on voit comment 1 euro part si vite à chaque instant...
Si l'opération est possible, je m'engage à donner 20 euros   ::  .
Tenez-nous au courant    ::  
En attendant qu'il soit toujours bien entouré ce petit loulou   :amour:

----------

Etant éleveuse , je ne garderai pas un chiot atteint d 'une telle pathologie.
Il faut savoir être raisonnable de temps en temps . Il serait plus judicieux de consacrer cet argent à vacciner correctement les chiens , ou à stériliser .Ainsi dans une SPA , des chiens sont partis à l'adoption avec de la parvo . Il faut d 'abord s 'occuper du sanitaire courant .

----------


## steph0882

voilà j'ai enoyé 10e via votre site.
je ne peux pas faire plus pour l'instant.
bonne chance

----------


## gisse10

5 euros viennent d'être envoyés via paypal    ::   je ne peux faire plus mais j'espère que malgré les risques beaucoup se mobiliseront courage petit bout et gros calins

----------


## gisse10

> Etant éleveuse , je ne garderai pas un chiot atteint d 'une telle pathologie.
> Il faut savoir être raisonnable de temps en temps . Il serait plus judicieux de consacrer cet argent à vacciner correctement les chiens , ou à stériliser .Ainsi dans une SPA , des chiens sont partis à l'adoption avec de la parvo . Il faut d 'abord s 'occuper du sanitaire courant .


je pense qu'en tant qu'éleveuse vous n'avez pas les mêmes priorités et les personnes qui font appel pour ce chiot sont des personnes qui voient la souffrance et non l'aspect financier

----------


## Disgratiatu

Si l'opération est possible, je verserai immédiatement 30 euros par paypal.
Bon courage. Cordialement.

----------


## lécureuil

> si tout le monde donne rien qu'un euro .. nous pourrions faire de grandes choses, et pas que pour Kaiser.


Tant pis si vous le prenez mal :

Avec 3000 euros pour l'un, avec quelques centaines d'euros pour la patte cassée du chat...

Avec cette somme on peut sauver plus de deux animaux qui en nécessitent moins ! On ne peut les sauver tous, alors pourquoi ne pas plutôt payer des kilos de croquettes pour un refuge ou encore mieux 
3500 euros de stérilisation qui éviteront la mort de bien plus d'animaux plus tard !

Je sais que ce n'est pas facile de donner pour autre chose qu'un résultat immédiatement visible... Je sais aussi la souffrance, non pas d'un chiot ou d'un chat, mais de ceux qui s'accrochent à les sauver et pleurent beaucoup... Dans ces histoires, c'est vos souffrances d'humains qui sont surtout en jeu... 

On donne plus facilement pour sauver des enfants d'une famine à un moment donné que pour aider des associations qui luttent pour rétablir la démocratie ou faire arrêter le pillage des ressources de ces pays... C'est une question de souffrance à laquelle on est sensible, mais l'investisssement pour éviter une souffrance, des souffrances, qu'on ne sent pas de près, ça ne vaut pas la peine si le nombre de sauvés est bien plus grand ?

----------


## Mifaon

Personnellement, je me pose un peu de questions sur les priorités de la PA ??? Tout le monde craque parceque c'est un chiot alors que justement, vu le peu qu'il a vécu, sa mort serait moins injuste il me semble que pour d'autres plus âgés... De plus on peut également se poser des questions sur le bien fondé de laisser souffrir un si petit être dans l'espoir hypothétique de le sauver... Cette opération très lourde, en plus d'être hors de prix, n'a aucune garantie de succès, et on ne connait pas les séquelles qui subsisteront sur le pysique et le mental de ce chien... Sans parler du fait que ce chiot est en catégorie 2 (pour l'instant, car je m'attends au pire des nouvelles mesures de notre gouvernement) qu'il grandira, sera beaucoup moins mignon par la suite et difficile à placer...
Au risque de me faire lyncher, je tenais quand même à donner mon point de vu, ayant également reçu un mail de demande de dons...

----------


## tikitoo

dans un sens je suis tout a fait  d'accord avec toi Lécureuil. Mais j'avoue que l'histoire de kaiser m'a bcp sensibilisé. Il n'a rien demandé a personne et a deja enormément souffert  :Frown: 
mais il y en a tant d'autres   :mouchoir:

----------


## lelie_67

Si l'opération est possible je participerais de 50 euros. Je croise les doigts.

----------

ce pauvre loulou il mérite pas de mourir. 
j'ai envoyer 20 euros pour Kaiser.

----------


## Marie60

Moi mes 10 euro part Lundi, pour se qui donne des petites somme comme moi il faut par avoir honte c'est pas le plus d'argent qui sauvera se loulou mes c'est tout d'abord le geste qui compte et plus de geste plus se loulou s'en quond l'aime   ::

----------

Quoique vous en pensiez , tous les éleveurs ne voient pas que l'aspect financier mais c 'est de la sensiblerie de donner de l'argent pour ce chiot . D'ailleurs il y a de fortes chances que ce type de croisement soit interdit par MAM . Il y a d 'autres actions à mener beaucoup plus intelligentes .

----------


## lara purple

Je ne pense pas que ce soit approprié de venir ici pour dire que ce chiot ne mérite pas cet argent...

Il a la chance d'avoir des gens motivé pour l'aider et c'est la seul chose qu'il lui reste dans ce monde, alors ne gachez pas tout en lui enlevant ce seul espoir   ::  

Oui avec 3000 euros on en fait des choses, mais si on commence à regretter d'aider un chiot sous pretexte que c'est pas RENTABLE c'est le début de la fin!!! Pour moi il n'y a pas de rapport qualité / prix ici, désolé si ca en choque certain    ::  

Alors j'envoie un cheque aujourd hui!!!

couarge petit père!!!!  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## kaliman

Je suis assez d'accord avec "les sceptiques" quant a un tel don... pour sauver un seul animal.
MAIS...
si on vous ecoute, alors il faut passer son tps a faire des dons, au vu du nombre, de la frequence des besoins humains et animaux !
Ca me fait penser a ces gens qui disent que c stupide de verser tant d'argent pour une bestiole alors que devant chez nous des gens n'ont pas a manger. 

Cela s'apelle un choix, personnellement je ne fais pas de dons pour chaque animal necessiteux, mais j'ai chez moi 4 animaux dont 3 sont sortis du refuge. Cela me coute de l'argent pour leur bonheur, qui aurait pu servir a autre chose.
mais le cas du petit kaiser m'a touché, comme bcp ici, et je crois que chacun est libre de sa sensibilité. Le sos pour kaiser a fait son effet parce que c'est un chiot ??? Et alors si c un chiot de sauvé !!!! 

Exemple parlant du telethon: une telle mobilisation, car tres mediatisé. vous donnez, vous, pour toutes les autres actions une peu moins "visible" ? L'etre humain est comme ça, pour susciter l'elan de generosité il faut que ça claque. Et ma foi CA MARCHE. 
Voila c tout, ce n'est pas pour faire debat car c vraiment pas le sujet du post, mais je voulais reagir.

Ceux qui sont pas d'accord, ne donnez rien, les autres -- ALLER !

----------


## kaliman

> Quoique vous en pensiez , tous les éleveurs ne voient pas que l'aspect financier mais c 'est de la sensiblerie de donner de l'argent pour ce chiot . D'ailleurs il y a de fortes chances que ce type de croisement soit interdit par MAM . Il y a d 'autres actions à mener beaucoup plus intelligentes .


rhaaa et moi ma chienne qui est un BATARD DE ROTT ???? j'en fait quoi ? si elle est malade je la laisse crever ???? !!!!
 :grrr:

----------

Cela m'est égal d 'avoir un avertissement , cela ne m'empêchera pas de parler . Je trouve cette demande déplacée et ce n 'est pas aimer les animaux que d 'entreprendre une telle opération . C 'est limite expérimentation , et un véto a une obligation de moyens et pas de résultats .

----------


## Mylenium

Je pense que cela va un peu loin là...

Bon c'est vrai qu'on peut se dire que c'est beaucoup de moyens pour peut être pas grand chose au bout...

Dans ce cas, on ne donne pas et on laisse ceux qui veulent donner le faire...   :hein2: 

Maintenant les différents points de vue ont été exposés et c'est bien : comme ça, ceux qui donnent, le font en connaissance de cause...

Pour ceux qui ne veulent pas donner : arrêtons de polémiquer et de pourrir le post pour Kaiser...

----------


## lara purple

c'est pas un problème, tu penses ce que tu veux louissettes, ce qui est déplacé c'est de venir casser la générosité des gens qui se battent pour ce chien en venant critiquer ouvertement directement dans SON POST!!! 

si ca te plais pas, ne donne pas, ou fait autre chose a côté, mais il faut arrêter de décourager les autres en essayant de faire du forcing d'opinion dans un sens comme dans l'autre...ca n'amène que des conflits et personne n'a de solution MIRACLE et PERSONNE ICI ne peux prétendre savoir exactement QUI et COMMENT il faut sauver ses animaux!!!

Merci   ::

----------


## latitefraise27

bjr
a-t-on des nouvelles pr le ptit loup? j'ai cru comprendre que l'operation n'etait pas sure?   :hein2: 

si elle peut etre faite, je m'engage aussi a particper (a hauteurs de mes moyens dc pas bcp    ::   )

 :merci:

----------


## lécureuil

> dans un sens je suis tout a fait  d'accord avec toi Lécureuil. Mais j'avoue que l'histoire de kaiser m'a bcp sensibilisé. Il n'a rien demandé a personne et a deja enormément souffert 
> mais il y en a tant d'autres   :mouchoir:


Il faut se croire simplement humain, les raisons de donner sont expliquées. 

On a beaucoup donné pour le tsunami...

C'est le fait de pouvoir se projeter dans la souffrance d'un être qui nous fait souffrir. On a plus envie d'éviter une souffrance qu'on connait. Est-ce qu'une demande de dons pour des stérilisations marcherait aussi bien ?

Dans une société qui encense la maternité, je crois que non ! Pourtant je trouve que c'est le meilleur acte de protection animale qui soit.

----------


## kaliman

> C'est le fait de pouvoir se projeter dans la souffrance d'un être qui nous fait souffrir. On a plus envie d'éviter une souffrance qu'on connait. Est-ce qu'une demande de dons pour des stérilisations marcherait aussi bien ?
> 
> Dans une société qui encense la maternité, je crois que non ! Pourtant je trouve que c'est le meilleur acte de protection animale qui soit.


j'ai tres envie de reagir, mais SVP arretons de pourrir le post de kaiser.

----------

En ce moment , il y a des épidemies de toux du chenil qui dégénèrent en pneumonie , ne vaudrait il pas mieux d 'acheter des doses d' antibio , de collyres etc .

----------

> En ce moment , il y a des épidemies de toux du chenil qui dégénèrent en pneumonie , ne vaudrait il pas mieux d 'acheter des doses d' antibio , de collyres etc .



SVP arretez de polémiquer là dessus, chacun ici est LIBRE de ses choix, et point final. Celui qui veut donner pour ce petit bout donne et sinon et bien passez votre chemin.   :hein2:

----------

Je viens de recevoir le mail pour Kaiser, je souhaite faire un don mais j'aimerais avoir des nouvelles de ce petit chien. Courage Kaiser ont est la tiens bon!

----------


## mushu59

Je peux comprendre le point de vue de Louissettes et d'autres mais nous ne sommes ni un élevage ni un refuge

Nous sommes une association de PA et nos buts et missions sont de faire des sauvetages, d'éviter à des animaux en danger de ne pas subir la piqure fatale

C'est le cas de Kaiser qui devait etre euthanasié avec tous les chiots de la portée avant notre intervention, qui sommes nous pour le sauver et le tuer ensuite car il coute cher?

Biensur que l'opération est hors de prix et que les résultats sont incertains

Maintenant nous ne faisons pas de "l'expérimentation" comme certains peuvent le penser et encore moins de l'acharnement thérapeutique

Nous ne faisons pas passer notre "sensiblerie humaine" avant le bien être de ce chien

Si des décisions dramatiques s'imposaient nous les prendrions je peux vous en faire la promesse

Nous avons d'ailleurs demander à nos vétérinaires s'il fallait songer à une euthanasie mais leur réponse a été sans appel: "oui biensur que vous le pouvez car l'opération est lourde financièrement pour une jeune association mais une opération peut lui sauver la vie"

Si nous prenons des animaux en charge, sous notre aile ce n'est pas pour les laisser tomber car ils ne sont pas "rentables"

Si l'opération peut lui sauver la vie nous la ferons quelque en soit le prix et la seule chose qui nous fera reculer est de risquer d'offrir à Kaiser une vie de souffrance

Nous voulons son bonheur, pas faire un coup de pub ou pleurer dans les chaumières

Je sais bien que cet argent pourrait servir à sortir de refuge plus de 30 chiens mais doit on sacrifier une vie pour en sauver 2,3 ou 4?

Par contre je reviens sur un point qui me chagrine.Nos animaux mis à l'adoption sont pucés, vaccinés (rage comprise), vermifugés et traités contre les puces

Nous travaillons en partenariat avec différentes cliniques vétérinaires ainsi qu'une comportementaliste

Nous ne cherchons pas à faire du chiffre ou de la quantité mais de la qualité

Sauver 30 loulous serait formidable mais pas au prix de la vie de Kaiser
Accueillir 30 chiens ne nous fait pas peur mais vous savez comme moi qu'il faut des FA pour cela et nous en manquons

Comme je l'ai rappellé hier je rembourserai celles et ceux qui le souhaiteront si l'opération ne peut avoir lieu

Et si quelque uns désirent nous laisser leur don ils serviront à des sauvetages comme celui du chat avec le fémur cassé qui attend désespéremment un peu d'aide pour son opération (presque 600 euro)

Kaiser est en clinique et je dois retéléphoner vers 11h30 pour avoir le résultat de son nouveau bilan sanguin

Je ne cherche ni à faire une polémique ni à ouvrir un débat mais vous pouvez venir discuter avec moi en mp ou pas mail si vous ne comprenez pas notre choix

----------


## rakker

Je suis souvent confrontée à ce genre de décision: faut-il continuer au risque de faire de l'acharnement thérapeutique ou arrêter et accepter de laisser partir l'animal vers le paradis.

Si la réussite de l'opération était garantie à 100 % lui assurant une qualité de vie normale après, alors ok et peu importe le prix pour le sauver.


Mais c'est loin d'être le cas içi, il a déjà tellement souffert    ::  
Je pense qu'il est préférable de le laisser partir. S'il vous plait ne le laisser pas souffrir davantage   :mouchoir: 

 Décider de ce qui est le mieux pour ce petit va être très difficile pour les personnes de cette asso. Je parle en connaissance de cause, courage, c'est à vous que revient la tâche la plus difficile.

----------


## lara purple

> Je suis souvent confrontée à ce genre de décision: faut-il continuer au risque de faire de l'acharnement thérapeutique ou arrêter et accepter de laisser partir l'animal vers le paradis.
> 
> Si la réussite de l'opération était garantie à 100 % lui assurant une qualité de vie normale après, alors ok et peu importe le prix pour le sauver.
> 
> 
> Mais c'est loin d'être le cas içi, il a déjà tellement souffert    
> Je pense qu'il est préférable de le laisser partir. S'il vous plait ne le laisser pas souffrir davantage   :mouchoir: 
> 
>  Décider de ce qui est le mieux pour ce petit va être très difficile pour les personnes de cette asso. Je parle en connaissance de cause, courage, c'est à vous que revient la tâche la plus difficile.


Pas d'accord, ce n'est pas de l'acharnement!!! 

Continuez mushu59, il ne faut pas baisser les bras!

----------


## mushu59

Kaiser lutte mais ne souffre pas. Il n'a même pas d'anti douleur

Faire souffrir un animal serait honteux de notre part!

Il reçoit les meilleurs soins possibles et si l'opération peut avoir lieu et que sa convalescence se déroule bien il n'aura pas de séquelles

Si aujourd'hui on m'informe que l'opération est impossible je ne le maintiendrai pas en vie même si cela me brisera le coeur

L'aimer et l'aider n'est pas de le "faire durer"si aucune solution ne s'offre à nous

J'attends les résultats de la prise de sang.Si elle est bonne et que Kaiser a repris des forces l'angiographie se fera

----------


## arkanes

Les enfants on s'éloigne du sujet, le but de ce post est de sauver Kayser, je pense que ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord ne devraient pas décourager ceux qui veulent aider   ::

----------


## polasson

moi je tient juste a dire que nous avons sauver kaïser d'une mort certaine car le petit es deja passer par la parvovirose es il c battu pour survivre 
en le prenant sous notre ailes on c engager a le sauver et continueras a se battre pour lui
quand j'entend certaine personne dire que la seul solution pour lui c l'heuthanasie car il demande trop d'argent pour etre soigner sa me degoute
maintenant chacun a c opinion celui qui desire nous aidez le fond et ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec nous reste dans leur coin mais arreter de pourrir le poste de KAÏSER

ce petit bout de chien na pas demander de venir au monde et de subir tout se qu'il subit maintenant il a le droit a la vie comme tout autres chiens

maintenant si reflexe a decider de tout tentais pour ce loulou c notre decision 

moi je dit que quand on fait de la PA on regarde pas si on doit sauver tel ou tel chien pour savoir si il va nous rapporter de l'argent ou pas 
on le fait pour l'amour des animaux et rien d'autres

----------


## mushu59

Là c'est la personne qui vous parle

Je ne peux pas personnellement et cela n'engage que moi le "laisser partir" alors qu'il lui reste une chance de s'en sortir et d'oublier ce qu'il a déjà vécut

Si on nous hôte tout espoir alors biensur que Kaiser sera endormi

J'ai vu Kaiser à plusieurs reprises et ses FA peuvent le confirmer, il veut vivre

Entre les crises, il joue comme tous les chiots, jappe pour avoir un calin...

Notre association ne prend pas des risques inconsidérés!
Kaiser n'est pas un jouet ni un faire valoir, c'est un chien qui a besoin d'aide

Seule ou pas je lutterai et même si j'entends bien que notre décison est remise en cause je ne demande qu'à m'en expliquer

----------


## kaliman

a combien en est on niveau don reel ? (je ne parle pas des promesse, mais de ce qu'il y a dans la caisse immediatement utilisable)
il y a eu pas mal de dons paypal depuis ce matin...
ca pourrait permettre de faire au moins une avance au veto pour le rassurer si operation il y a...

----------


## fantome

> Je suis souvent confrontée à ce genre de décision: faut-il continuer au risque de faire de l'acharnement thérapeutique ou arrêter et accepter de laisser partir l'animal vers le paradis.
> 
> *Si la réussite de l'opération était garantie à 100 %* lui assurant une qualité de vie normale après, alors ok et peu importe le prix pour le sauver.


Je n'ai pas pour habitude de me méler des polémiques, mais là je saute au plafond, à cause de votre 100 % ! Je crois que personne au monde ne peut garantir une réussite à 100 % quelle que soit l'intervention, même la plus bénigne il y a TOUJOURS une part de risque à partir du moment où on endort le sujet, humain ou animal d'ailleurs et quel que soit son âge.

Ce petit bout n'a pas eu un début de vie facile, "Reflexe Adoption" l'a déjà sauvé 2 fois : une fois de l'euthanasie, une fois de la parvovirose, donc ça semble logique qu'ils aient envie de le sauver encore, surtout si le vétérinaire dit qu'il y a une bonne chance que ça le sauve   :amour3: 

Maintenant on attends déjà de savoir si les vétos justement jugeront l'opération possible suivant le pourcentage de réussite, donc la décision d'opérer ou pas ne sera pas prise "n'importe comment" ! Eh oui ça coûte très cher, mais ce n'est ni la faute du chiot, ni celle de l'association   :hein2: 

Personnellement moi aussi j'ai trouvé ce montant très élevé quand j'ai reçu le mail, j'ai sursauté, mais quand j'ai vu cette toute petite bouille j'ai bien compris que si de mon côté j'avais une chance de le sauver, moi aussi j'aurais tenté.   ::  

A présent laissons ce post à son utilité : *un appel aux dons* 

 :merci:

----------


## Bruce25

Don fait (hier)    ::  

Faut continuer à se mobiliser pour Kaiser

 :merci:

----------


## mushu59

Nous avons la joie de vous annoncer que les dons reçus s'élèvent à près de 650 euros ce matin ce qui est une somme que nous n'imaginions pas du tout recevoir

Merci à tous!

----------


## mushu59

Oui le montant est très élevé et il nous a fait peur bien évidemment

L'argent versé sur paypal arrivera dans 5 jours sur notre compte bancaire mais nous allons l'avancer pour pouvoir dès aujourd'hui faire un chèque à la clinique

Pour rebondir sur ce que disait quelqu'un nous ne nous mobilisons pas plus parce que Kaiser est un chiot avec une bouille à tomber par terre

Il serait vieux je réagirai de la même façon

Une vie est une vie!

----------


## Traxman

Petit don fait aujourd'hui par virement, ca devrait arriver sous 2 jours

Pauv' ptit    ::

----------

Ce n'est pas une histoire de rentabiliser , il s 'agit de raisonner pour une collectivité et non comme un particulier . Pour info une operation de sténose pulmonaire coute 1500 euros (opération trés délicate , faite par un grand prof) donc le montant de 3000 euros me parait particulièrement élevé . N 'a t il pas donné ce montant pour vous dissuader de l'operer ?

----------


## kaliman

courage, si les promesse sont tenues les 650 ne seront qu'un debut...
et si le veto accepte une avance peut etre dans qq jours je pourrais encore en mettre... 
aller les gens, un paquet de clope c 5 -- hop on fume plus et on donne pour kaiser.
Resto ce soir ???? naaaaaaaaaan on se fait des pates avec une bonne sauce bolo et on donne pr kaiser. 
etc etc etc

----------


## polasson

c moi qui ai recuperer le petit kaïser en FA quand on la sauver de se SDF et je peu vous dire qaue c un petit bout formidable il c battu comme un petit chef contre la parvo et ensuite quand c crise se sont declancher il été trés abatu mais une fois la crise passer c un toutout comme les autres qui joie qui aboie et qui donne enormement d'amour

moi personnellement je ne le laisserais pas partir si il a une chance de connaitre le bonheur auprés d'une famille car c un loulou qui a plein d'amour a donner et qui es trés reconnaissant de tout se qu'on fait pour lui 

comment certaine personne peuvent se permettre de juger ce que l'on fait pour lui

----------


## lécureuil

Je ne veux pas polluer le post, mais j'ai reçu ce mail, et cela me fait souffrir aussi, j'ai le droit de l'exprimer. Merci de tenir compte qu'il n'y a pas que vous qui souffrez. 




> Biensur que l'opération est hors de prix et que les résultats sont incertains
> Si des décisions dramatiques s'imposaient nous les prendrions je peux vous en faire la promesse
> Si l'opération peut lui sauver la vie nous la ferons quelque en soit le prix et la seule chose qui nous fera reculer est de risquer d'offrir à Kaiser une vie de souffrance
> 
> Comme je l'ai rappellé hier je rembourserai celles et ceux qui le souhaiteront si l'opération ne peut avoir lieu


C'est plus facile à dire quand on est loin, mais s'il ne doit pas récupérer à 100 % mais garder ses séquelles au foie, alors ce sera _le faire souffrir inutilement_, au prix de na pas avoir fait autre chose pour d'autres chiens. 

J'espère que s'il ne peut être sauvé vous laisserez vos dons à une association qui le mérite.




> Je sais bien que cet argent pourrait servir à sortir de refuge plus de 30 chiens mais doit on sacrifier une vie pour en sauver 2,3 ou 4?
> 
> Sauver 30 loulous serait formidable mais pas au prix de la vie de Kaiser


Le paradoxe est là, il nous écartèle tous autant qu'on est...   :mouchoir:   "doit-on sacrifier 3 ou 4 vies pour au sauver une ?" ou "sauver Kaiser serait formidable mais pas au prix de la vie de 30 loulous". 

*Je promets* que je ne mets plus un mot sur ce sujet, mais cela me tenait trop à coeur.

----------


## shmahvivi

Bon arrêtez de polémiquer : chacun est libre de ses choix et d'aider là où il croit devoir le faire.
Moi j'attends les news de 11h30 pour savoir si l'opération est faisable et si oui je vous enverrai un chèque.
Ne vous remettez pas enquestion parce que certains pensent autrement. Vous avez le droit de vous batre pour ce que vous estimez juste.

----------


## polasson

c clair que l'on ne se remettras pas en question si il y a une chance de sauver kaïser nous le feront c notre choix et personne ne nous empecheras de le faire

----------


## mushu59

Pas de souci lécureuil et je t'avoue que c'est un dilemne pour nous

Nous savons le sacrifice que nous vous demandons et je n'ignore pas non plus que d'autres animaux sont en attente d'opération couteuses elles aussi 

Il y a Babies que nous avons soutenu, il y a eu Tache la petite chienne atteinte de pyodémodécie

Il y a ce chat dans le 77 qui a besoin d'une opération urgente pour que sa fracture ne se resoude pas n'importe comment

La misère animale n'est pas un mythe et beaucoup attendent eux aussi une main tendue

Ca serait égoiste de notre part de fermer les yeux sur la souffrance d'autres animaux et de ne penser qu'à Kaiser

Nous sommes sur plusieurs fronts et c'est aussi pour cette raison que nous demandons des dons

Nous avons fait plusieurs sauvetages "costauds" sur le mois qui vient de s'écouler et les caisses sont vides malgré les opérations faites comme la Braderie

Laisser mourir Kaiser car nous n'avons pas d'argent je refuse mais aider des associations qui se battent comme nous au quotidien c'est avec joie

Si l'opération ne peut avoir lieu nous rembourserons comme je l'ai dit et redit et si les personnes veulent que nous gardions l'argent il sera utilisé en intégralité pour des sauvetages

On nous a annoncé 3000 euros et je vous avoue que je trouve la somme faramineuse.Je ne pense pas que le prix annoncé avait pour but de nous dissuader car il aurait été plus simple de nous dire que Kaiser était condamné pour nous voir renoncer à l'opération

Kaiser n'est pas un exemple, il ne nous donne pas bonne conscience et faire de la PA c'est aussi avoir à faire des choix cruels comme l'eutha
Nous avons déjà du les faire et nous les referons car faire souffrir un animal est ce contre lequel nous luttons

----------


## Anaïs

> *Bon arrêtez de polémiquer : chacun est libre de ses choix et d'aider là où il croit devoir le faire.*


merci ça résume tout.  :jap:

----------

Un modo ne pourrait pas intervenir pour arreter de "polluer" ce post?   :hein2: 

C'est vraiment agacant de voir des gens déplorer ce sauvetage. Dans la vie, il y a des choix à faire, on ne peut malheureusement pas sauver tous les animaux qui en ont besoin. Alors ceux qu'on peut sauver on le fait. Point final.

----------


## Anaïs

ah oui évidemment il est clair que par mon message précédent il fallait comprendre que je ne veux plus voir de polémique ici.
ceux qui veulent aider, aident.
cexu qui veulent pas, ben ils aident pas.
y'a rien de sorcier   ::

----------


## rakker

> Là c'est la personne qui vous parle
> 
> Je ne peux pas personnellement et cela n'engage que moi le "laisser partir" alors qu'il lui reste une chance de s'en sortir et d'oublier ce qu'il a déjà vécut
> 
> Si on nous hôte tout espoir alors biensur que Kaiser sera endormi
> 
> J'ai vu Kaiser à plusieurs reprises et ses FA peuvent le confirmer, il veut vivre
> 
> Entre les crises, il joue comme tous les chiots, jappe pour avoir un calin...
> ...



MERCI POUR LES EXPLICATIONS, c'est bien comme cela que je vois les choses aussi. Quand j'écris 100%, je veux dire par là que le chien après l'opération peut vivre correctement et être heureux dans sa vie de toutou . Je sais très bien que le risque zéro n'existe pas .

Je le répète si l'opération est possible et que le résultat  de celle-ci donne un pourcentage suffisant de réussite pour le chien alors OK et peu importe le prix. 

Voila, je voulais juste donner mon avis mais la décision finale appartient à l'asso.

----------


## polasson

sa c bien dit et un super grand merci a tous ceux qui nous soutienne

je vous promet qu'on ne baisseras pas les bras

----------


## nat.lille

Bonjour a tous, 

Pas beaucoup presente sur rescue car nous sommes assailli de message de soutien.
J essaye de repondre a tout le monde.. ca prendra le temps que ca prendra mais je souhaite remercier chacun et chancune d'entre vous qui nous soutienne et nous donne du courage.
J'aimerais juste au passage eclairer quelques lanternes, et ne plus revenir sur le sujet.
D'une part, notre veterinaire traitant est tres humain.
Si Kaiser souffrait meme sans mon accord il le laisserait partir.
Le but n'est pas de faire souffrir Kaiser, le but et de lui permettre de s'en sortir.
Nous prendrons donc les decisions qui s'imposent si nous devons y etre confronter.
Quand a l'adoption, si Kaiser n'est pas aussi "beau" aussi "mignon".. aussi.. tout ce qu'un chien "parfait" pourrait apporter a des gens exigent, nous le garderons.
Quand je dis "nous le garderons" c'est que je l adopterais a mon nom et meme si par la suite les frais sont élevés, je me batterais pour lui, seule ou pas.
J'ai recu un message plein de haine ce matin nous accusant de vouloir nous faire "mousser"
Il est certain que si nous l'heutanasions aujourd hui, ca nous couterais moins cher, moins de soucis.. Et apres tout.. comme lu precedemment.. "ce n'est qu un chiot qui n a encore rien vecu"
Et moi, si je veux qu'il vive, soit heureu et vieillisse?
Pour toutes ses reflexions qui ne servent qu'a nous zapper le moral peu par peu.. merci de zapper ce poste!
A cet instant, Kaiser n'a pas eu de chance, si nous ne recoltons pas la somme prevu je ferais un credit perso.. l'argent.. une vie.. Perso y a pas photo!
Il est vrai qu'avec cette argent nous pourrions intervenir sur d autres animaux... j' y repond.. comme une vrai Lilloise "chi cha t'plait pas tu donne pas!" 
Bref.. tout ca pour dire que ce ptit bou est dans mon coeur et tant qu il y aura une lueure d'epoir je le porterais a bou de bras et le soutiendrais!
Merci pour tout ces dons.. merci pour vos messages de soutien.
Merci pour notre Kaiser ... 
A ce moment meme, je vous annonce que nous avons depasser la barre des 900 euro.
Ceci ajouté a notre cagnote recolté a la braderie de lille nous avons 1200 euro.
Le devis sera effectué lorsque nous saurons precisement l'intervention a venir sur Kaiser.
Nous vous la scannerons et mettrons sur ce poste.
Encore une fois, merci a tous!
Nat

----------


## lécureuil

> Pas de souci lécureuil et je t'avoue que c'est un dilemne pour nous


Merci de ta compréhension, car pour moi cela n'est pas de la polémique, ni un manque de soutien, mais bel et bien juste un dilemne !

----------


## Anaïs

je reçois également des messages haineux en réponse à l'email de masse .. faut laisser pisser.
perso ça me permet de virer ces gens de RESCUE illico, y'a au moins un avantage   ::

----------


## arkanes

nat.lille, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi et je suis contente que la cagnotte monte vite tant mieux pour le petit    :Embarrassment: k: 

Tenez nous au courant de son état de santé

----------


## katia02

j ai recu votre message je l ai transmit sur tout mes forum et sur mon blog j espere que sa va aider se petit lou bonne chance    ::

----------


## astridlou

je respecte que des personnes ne voient pas les choses de la même façon pour le petit kaïser...
mais SVP arrêtez vos mails d'insultes, etc...
l'équipe est débordée et n'a pas de temps à perdre avec ce genre de polémique....
chacun est libre d'avoir sa propre opinion mais ne polluez pas ce sauvetage...  :non:   car là c'est lamentable !!!!

 un grand  :merci:   pour toutes celles qui se mobilisent pour ce petit bout...

----------


## polasson

alors la nat bien dit felicitation
moi aussi kaïser es dans mon coeur et sache qui si personne ne veut de lui et que tu l'adopte si il y a un soucis je serais toujours la pour te donner un coup main car c mon chouchou se petit bout d'amour
et c parce que chez moi je suis au complet mais sache qu'aussi non j'aurais prit la meme decision que toi

----------


## Anaïs

malheureusement je vous avais prévenues de l'impact d'un tel mail de masse, je vois qu'encore une fois j'avais raison de m'attendre tout à fait à ça .. après 3 ans de RESCUE on commence à les connaitre ..

vivement les nouvelles de Kaiser.

----------


## Mylenium

Alors ? 11h45 ? Des nouvelles ?    ::

----------


## lécureuil

> je reçois également des messages haineux en réponse à l'email de masse .. faut laisser pisser.
> perso ça me permet de virer ces gens de RESCUE illico, y'a au moins un avantage


J'ai exprimé mon sentiment, mais jamais je ne me permettrais d'envoyer le moindre mot qui fait mal à quelqu'un. 

En plus je n'ai pas de haine en moi. Je trouve qu'il faudrait au moins en tant qu'amateurs de chien avoir les mêmes qualités qu'eux...

----------


## arkanes

> Envoyé par KiLLY
> 
> je reçois également des messages haineux en réponse à l'email de masse .. faut laisser pisser.
> perso ça me permet de virer ces gens de RESCUE illico, y'a au moins un avantage  
> 
> 
> J'ai exprimé mon sentiment, mais jamais je ne me permettrais d'envoyer le moindre mot qui fait mal à quelqu'un. 
> 
> En plus je n'ai pas de haine en moi. Je trouve qu'il faudrait au moins en tant qu'amateurs de chien avoir les mêmes qualités qu'eux...



Je ne pense pas que Killy parlait de toi en particulier    ::

----------


## mushu59

J'arrive avec des nouvelles fraiches 

C'est long car je pose mille et une questions et avertit la clinique qui a suivit kaiser depuis le début

La prise de sang de Kaiser est meilleure ce matin et son taux de glucose est bien remonté

Il est encore trop faible pour subir l'angiographie et l'opération et les vétérinaires préfèrent attendre demain pour savoir si son foie "remarche"

Si c'est le cas, l'opération aura lieu avec des grandes chances de succès

Si malheureusement le foie de Kaiser ne se remet pas au travail la seule issue sera une euthanasie

Je vous avoue que c'est très dur car nous avons une chance sur deux

Le foie fait son travail et Kaiser vivra ou le foie n'élimine pas les déchets et il faudra endormir notre petit bout

Dans tous les cas les vétérinaires refusent de l'euthanasier aujourd'hui car 24h de traitement supplémentaire peut lui sauver la vie

Nous allons donc lutter comme depuis de nombreux jours et prier pour que le foie fasse son travail à nouveau

----------


## latitefraise27

:suspect: 
j'ai pas tout lu pcq je ne voyait plus trop le rapport ac le ptit kaiser, je men excuse dailleurs si la reponse a deja ete donne ms, l'operation peut elle avoir lieu alors?

----------


## estdji

je viens de lire toutes les réponses de ce sujet, et bien je suis étonnée par certaines réactions, mais bon, chacun penses ce qu'il veut, en tous cas , moi je dis , que s'il y a quelque chose a faire et bien il ne faut pas hésiter!!!!!toutes vies mérite d'être sauvée, ou du moins essayer de la sauvée!!!

je vais faire un virement pour kaiser, malheureusement étant au chomage et ayant pas mal d'animaux a la maison ( dont soins et nourriture spéciaux), ce ne sera pas grand chose...

mais je vais donner, je le promets!!!

----------


## cricket

bravo pour petit kaiser ,on va le sauver ,il ne demande qu a vivre ,pour certaine personne,les chiots  ce sont que des tiroirs caisse : oh ,il a une tare alors euthanasie ...et j en passe ,alors stop et que l on s occupe du petit kaiser !

èbéne attends des nouvelles de son petit frere .

voila ,fallait que je le dise ,   ::

----------


## lécureuil

> Envoyé par lécureuil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par KiLLY
> 
> ...


Je voulais dire que je désapprouve complètement ceux qui gueulent de colère, ceux qui font les cow-boys et qui tirent avant de parler...

En fait, j'ai vu le problème sur d'autres posts, car certains, avec de la bonne volonté pourtant, gâchent ce que font d'autres en envoyant des mails haineux, avec de la colère. 

Même quand on a raison (ou qu'on pense avoir raison...), c'est contre productif, et c'est pour ça que je parle d'imiter les chiens : ils seraient gentils avec des gens que certains insultent !

----------


## lécureuil

Bonnes nouvelles et statu quo jusqu'à demain donc !

----------


## arkanes

[quote=lécureuil]


> Envoyé par "lécureuil":3l66o032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				je reçois également des messages haineux en réponse à l'email de masse .. faut laisser pisser.
> perso ça me permet de virer ces gens de RESCUE illico, y'a au moins un avantage  
> ...



ok    :Embarrassment: k:   j'avais pas compris

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Bonjour, aujourd'hui nous avons toutes confiante au sauvetage de notre kaizer, c'est un battan, et si vous le connaissiez vous en serez persuadez, il est vrai qu'il est passé par des periodes difficiles, mais il est toujours là! pas vrai cela montre bien qu'il veux vivre et qu'il se bat, on ne doit pas le laisser tomber nous, nous nous battons à ces côtés, et nous remercions tous ceux et toutes celles qui nous y aide en envoyants quelques euros ou bein même jsuet en diffusant car c'est grace à eux que nous pourrons le sauver. Aujourd'hui nous allons avoir des nouvelles, et je suis sur quelles seront possitives. Gardez espoir, cela nous aide à avancer. Merci à tous.

----------


## mushu59

Oui encore une longue journée d'attente   ::  

Je rends visite à Kaiser en fin de journée et je lui ferai un calin de votre part à tous

Je ne perds pas espoir que son foie fonctionne car si aucune chance ne nous était offerte les vétérinaires l'euthanasieraient

Par contre si demain il n'y a pas d'amélioration flagrante nous ferons endormir Kaiser

Il ne peut pas vivre sans foie et il serait inhumain de le maintenir si sa vie tient juste à un tuyau qui le nourrit et stoppe l'empoisonnement

----------


## arkanes

J'espère de tout coeur qu'on en arrivera pas là    ::

----------


## teckpit42

J'ai suivi l'histoire de Kaiser après avoir reçu l'e-mail groupé, et j'envoie mon chèque dès cet après midi (ajouté à celui du chat au fémur cassé).

 Chez moi l'argent passe avant tout pour acheter ma nourriture, et celle de mes chiens, du matériel nécessaire à leur bien être. Il y a des mois où ce n'est pas possible. 
Il y de l'argent que je conserve "au chaud" pour parer à toute éventualité, pour les chiots de ma chienne à venir par exemple.

 Alors ce tout petit chèque, ce sera à la place du nouveau collier de ma caniche (l'ancien mangé par ma grosse!), et je suis fière de le donner, et je pense que ma petite caniche ne m'en voudra pas de ne pas avoir de collier ce mois ci, si c'est pour aider un chien et un chat à survivre, puisqu'elle, elle a déjà un canapé, une gamelle pleine, et des calins à volonté.

 Que des gens soient contre cette aide quémandée, je peux le concevoir, chacun son point de vue.
 Mais qu'ils laissent au moins ceux qui en ont envie, aider ce petit bout de chien qui le mérite surement autant que tous les autres animaux dans le besoin.
 Moi je me dis que ça pourrait arriver aux miens, et que si j'ai toujours pu assumer, peut être qu'un jour j'aurai besoin d'aide aussi. Alors en attendant, c'est moi qui donne.

 Ok l'opération peut ne pas marcher. Ok peut être qu'on ne pourra même pas la faire. Mais une chose est sûre, tout cet argent servira à d'autres, qui en auront toujours autant besoin.

 Laissez agir ceux qui veulent agir, laissez donner ceux qui veulent donner, c'est évident que pour la même somme on pourrait en aider des dizaines d'autres. 
 Mais comme l'a dit je ne sais plus qui plus haut (très bien dit d'ailleurs!) l'appel au don c'est une question de choix, et si demain ou hier d'autres ont donné à d'autres, aujourd'hui ceux qui décident de donner pour ou simplement de soutenir Kaiser n'ont pas besoin de lire les posts inutiles pour le sortir de là!!

 ::    Allez Kaiser, tu as déchainé les passions, ne baisse pas les pattes, on est tous avec toi!!   :amour:  :ange2:

----------

Est  ce que ce véto a déjà réalisé une opération similaire avec succés ? Normalement , il devrait te faire un prix mais mon expérience (je suis un plus âgée que toi ) m ' a montré que les vétérinaires les plus chers ne sont pas les plus compétents et souvent c 'est l'inverse . Essaie de faire une contre visite à Maison Alfort .

----------


## rakker

Bon courage à vous et à Kaiser

----------


## Anaïs

comme il a été dit ce petit chiot ne supporterait pas un aussi long transport.

----------


## astridlou

> Est  ce que ce véto a déjà réalisé une opération similaire avec succés ? Normalement , il devrait te faire un prix mais mon expérience (je suis un plus âgée que toi ) m ' a montré que les vétérinaires les plus chers ne sont pas les plus compétents et souvent c 'est l'inverse . Essaie de faire une contre visite à Maison Alfort .


nous sommes sur lille et pas possible de déplacer kaïser !!!!
c'est une très bonne clinique avec une excellente réputation....

----------

Au fait , KILLY , je n ' ai pas mérité cet avertissement car je n ' ai pas eu de propos haineux d ' autant que je suis interdite de MP .

----------


## vivie84

bonjuor a ts,

je vien just de lire ce sujet, je vaos faire un don c'est pas grand chose mais ce sera ca!
pour quoi n'avez vous pas demandé a 30 million d'amis pour le financement de l'opération? ils l'ont déja fait pour un cheval, il me semble pk pas pour le petit bout...qui ne demande qu'a vivre

j'espère que je n'arrive pas en retard?...

----------


## mushu59

Comme le rappelle Killy Kaiser ne peut pas etre transporté dans de bonnes conditions jusqu'à Maison Alfort et nous n'allons pas mettre sa vie en péril pour une réduction

Les vétérinaires qui ont accueillit Kaiser pour les soins intensifs, l'angiographie et l'opération sont bien évidemment compétents pour ce type d'intervention

Nous n'avons pas choisi les plus chers mais les plus performants et habitués à ce genre de cas

Le devis nous sera fournit dès demain car la clinique refuse de faire rédiger le compte rendu par un autre vétérinaire que le véto référent de Kaiser

Kaiser a besoin d'aide et sans vouloir m'ennerver je crois que mettre en doute notre implication, la compétence de professionnels et la bonne volonté de tous à l'aider est un peu culotté

Le sujet est clos pour moi et je ne répondrai que par mail ou mp à ce genre d'attaque gratuite qui ne font que retarder l'aide apportée à kaiser

----------


## Anaïs

cet avertissement ne date pas d'aujourd'hui, il a été donné car vous avez proposé dans un topic de recherche de chien à adopter, des adresses d'éleveurs, ce qui est formellement interdit par RESCUE.
et ce topic n'est pas le lieu pour en parler.

----------


## Mylenium

> Est  ce que ce véto a déjà réalisé une opération similaire avec succés ? Normalement , il devrait te faire un prix mais mon expérience (je suis un plus âgée que toi ) m ' a montré que les vétérinaires les plus chers ne sont pas les plus compétents et souvent c 'est l'inverse . Essaie de faire une contre visite à Maison Alfort .



Il a été dit plus haut que Kaiser ne supporterait pas le voyage pour aller jusqu'à Maison Alfort malheureusement...

----------


## Mylenium

(désolée pour ma réponse tardive... mais le reste du sujet ne s'était pas affiché et je n'avais pas vu que cette info avait déjà été donné...   :ange2:   )

Bon allez, on attend de nouvelles de Kaiser demain...

----------

Pour Killy , je n'ai jamais donné d 'adresses d 'éleveurs . Peux tu m' envoyer cela sur ma boite mail .

----------


## mushu59

Pour répondre à Vivie nous avons sollicité 30 millions d'amis et nous attendons une réponse

Je sais qu'ils sont fort demandés aussi j'ignore s'il leur sera possible de nous venir en aide pour Kaiser

----------


## Anaïs

> Pour Killy , je n'ai jamais donné d 'adresses d 'éleveurs . Peux tu m' envoyer cela sur ma boite mail .


après relecture effectivement je ne trouve pas.
mis à part un message précisant que vous êtes éleveuse et que vous vendez des chiots + proposiez une bulldog adulte à adopter, ce qui est peut-être la raison.
ceci dit je n'ai pas personnellement mis cet avertissement, il faudrait voir avec Linka l'autre personne habilitée à mettre des sanctions.
(elle est absente actuellement)

----------


## cricket

killy je pense que certaine personne n ont rien a faire sur ce topic qui est la pour sauver kaiser ,alors les bon conseils de tout le monde y en a marre ,je pense que refexe adoption savent ce qu ils font et je leur fait entierement confiance .

mushu ,nat ,il faut sauver kaiser ,accroche toi petit bout !   ::

----------


## mushu59

Merci Cricket!

On fait notre possible pour sauver kaiser et lui offrir une aussi belle vie que sa soeurette Ebène

Ils ont traversés tant d'épreuves ces bout de choux que nous ne baisserons pas les bras!

Kaiser se bat et son foie peut guérir mais sa vie dépend de cela et c'est long de voir s'écouler les heures en se sentant impuissante derrière un ordi

----------


## titisira

Courage, je suis tout    ::    avec vous. Il ne faut pas perdre espoir. Je donnerai 25 euros si son état peu supporter l'opréation. Pouvez vous me tenir au courant. Chantal

----------


## estdji

comme dis plus haut je compte faire un virement bancaire, mais faut il préciser que cet "argent" est pour kaiser???
si oui je note ca ou? dans communications?
en tous cas demain au plus tard ce sera envoyé!

----------


## mushu59

Oui le mieux est de préciser car nous avons fait une cagnotte réservée uniquement à kaiser

Vous pouvez le noter derrière les chèques ou dans communications pour les virements paypal

Merci pour votre aide!

----------


## L0CA

Un grand merci, aux personnes qui comprennent notre décision, si nous nous battons, c'est qu'il y a espoir! Nous ne sommes pas là pour faire de l'expérimentation, nous sommes contre l'eutha tant qu'il y a espoir! Est ce un mal? Biensur, si son état ne le permet pas, nous prendrons la meilleure sollution, pour ce boutchou. Nous avons dernièrement était confronté à laisser partir une petite puce, malgrès notre peine, car il n'y avait plus espoir pour elle. Mais là ce n'ai pas le cas!

Nous nous refusons de le laisser partir pour le moment, car il reste encore une chance, que son état s'améliore. Mais jusqu'à présent il se bât et tant qu'il y aura de l'espoir et nous lutterons pour le sauver! 

Alors on se sert les coudes tous ensemble, que ceux ou celles qui veulent nous aider, même sans verser quoi que ce soit, pour faute de moyen, mais déjà nous soutenir (ainsi que kaiser bien évidamen), et diffuser au maximum notre appel à l'aide, je leur suis fortement reconnaissante! 

Nous vous communiquerons dès que posible l'évolution de l'état de santé de Kaiser. Et nous essayons malgrès le débordement de répondre aux maximum avec le plus de clarté à vos intérogation. 

 :merci:  de votre compréhension et de votre soutien!

----------

allez KAISER tiens bon petit chéri on est avec toi!!!!!!

----------


## roseliane

J'ai envoyé un petit chèque à l'association Réflexe .j'espère que beacoup de dons arriveront à sauver Kaiser.  ::

----------


## ponzio

Bonjour tout le monde, désolé de pas avoir pu venir plus tôt sur le topics mais entre ma fifille et mes 4 loulou d'amour,dur dur.Certaines personnes se son montré inhumaine en demandant a l'association d'endormir kaiser.certes ce n'est qu'un chiot mais il merite de vivre autant qu'un autre chien.Parce que l'opération n'est pas sur a 100% alors il faudrait abandonner?je ne crois pas bien au contraire.ce chien a soif de la vie, il veut vivre et je pense qu'après tout ce qu'il a traversé ce serai normal.
Si votre enfant était atteint d'une maladie qui ne puisse guérir a 100%, vous le tueriez parce que ce n'est qu'un efant et q'il a vécu moins qu'un adulte??Réfléchissez nom de nom!!Je crois que nous avons sur ce topic une preuve flagrante de la connerie humaine, et ensuite ca se dit ami(e) des animaux!!!!!

Kaiser est un être plein de vie et d'amour a revendre, cela se voit dans ces yeux tristes...A chacun son opinion ok mais arretez de polluer ce topic...si vous avez envie de faire chier le monde, je crois que ce n'est pas le meilleur endroit.Ce post est la pour sauver kaiser, quoi qu'ilen coute et si ca déplait a ceraine personne, on ne les retiens pas ici, qu'elles aillent foutre leur m*** ailleur.

Tient bon petit bébé, on es tous derrier toi.Encore une longue journée d'attente...

Killy, en tant que modo tu aurrais la possibilité de nettoyer un peu le topic en enlevant tout les message inutile qui sont venu le polluer?

Merci a tous ceux qui se mobilisent, vou faites la un beau geste, un très beau geste!!   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## L0CA

Nous vous remercions tous du fond du coeur, de votre soutien, et kaiser vous en remercie de le soutenir dans son combat!
Bravo à tous!

----------


## nenessa44

... je vous ai fait un ptit don par Paypal...
En espérant que la somme totale sera réunie,il est trop craquant...   :amour:

----------


## ponzio

mushu on en est tjr a 1200 euro?

----------


## L0CA

Malheureusement, mushu n'ai pas disponible cette après midi, mais elle vous communiquera ce soir je le pense la somme totale que nous avons récolté suite à votre générosité!

----------


## ponzio

ok.comment va le petit?   ::

----------


## MimiX

Bon j'ai tenté un versement de 5 euros via paypal, je ne sais pas si ça a fonctionné   ::

----------


## L0CA

Pour répondre à ponzio qui n'a pas du lire les pages   :lol2: 



> J'arrive avec des nouvelles fraiches 
> 
> C'est long car je pose mille et une questions et avertit la clinique qui a suivit kaiser depuis le début
> 
> La prise de sang de Kaiser est meilleure ce matin et son taux de glucose est bien remonté
> 
> Il est encore trop faible pour subir l'angiographie et l'opération et les vétérinaires préfèrent attendre demain pour savoir si son foie "remarche"
> 
> Si c'est le cas, l'opération aura lieu avec des grandes chances de succès
> ...


Y'a plus qu'à attendre mais il y encore de l'espoir!

Merci pour vos élans de générosité, celà fait chaud au coeur, que nous ne sommes pas seules à se battre pour ce petit bout! Il vous en remercie du fond du coeur. Et nous vous donnerons des nouvelles dès que possible!

----------


## ponzio

oh si si j'ai lu toute les pages, et jespere vraiment que ces examen seront ok pour l'opération...c'est un battant, il y arrivera!!Pour être honnête j'étais plus préoccupé à répondre aux agression sur l'état de ce pauvre malheureux, des agréssions sans fondemment,seulement la pour emm*** le monde!

je croise les doigt pour ce petit loulou, qui a déjà tant souffert!   ::   ::

----------


## isabelle

aller petit kaiser bats toi crois y fort comme nous y croyons tous et toutes,je sais qu'avec l'amour que te porte tes super maman de reflexe tu gardes un moral d'acier,on continue de diffuser pour toi meme si ça ne plait pas a certains ,que ceux ci passent leurs route et se taise,nous on s'en fou on t'aime et on oubli pas pour autant tous tes potes en détresse!
bisous pti bouchon!

----------

on pense à lui   ::   ::   ::

----------


## gat

l'adresse paypal pleaze ??? (je n'ai pas lu les 6 pages)

----------


## ponzio

Directement via notre site http://reflexeadoption.free.fr/
En cliquant sur le bouton Paypal

----------


## Marie60

Je t'aime Kaiser   ::

----------


## laelou

je viens de virer 5  via paypal. C'est pas grand chose mais peut malheureusement pas faire mieux .

Plein de calins et de caresse à Kaiser   :amour:

----------


## isabelle

> je viens de virer 5  via paypal. C'est pas grand chose mais peut malheureusement pas faire mieux .
> 
> Plein de calins et de caresse à Kaiser   :amour:


si c est beaucoup! c est avec des petits ruisseau que l on fait de grandes rivieres! merciiii pour kaiser!   :calinou:

----------


## L0CA

Il n'y a pas de petites choses! Chacun donne et nous aide comme il le peut. C'est avec un amas de petit qu'on fait de grande chose. 
Merci à vous tous pour votre soutien   ::

----------


## ponzio

omme on dit souvent, rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour!!!  :lol2:

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Sachez bien que  tous les mots ne sufissent pas pour remercier tous ceux qui nous soutienne, comme le dit LOCA dans un post dessus, nous ne ferons pas d'acharnement mais aujourd'hui l'espoir est present et tout est encore possible, au sein de reflexe on y croit dur comme fer, d'ailleurs je constate encore aujourd'hui que sur rescue aussi et cela est formidable, je suis persuadée que KAIZER ressent notre soutient et cela lui done encore plus de force pour surmonter cette epreuve, sahcez bien que dès que des nouvelles nous parvienne nous ne manqueons pas de vous les transmettrent.

Nat et mushu vont voir notre KAIZER dès ce soir, nous esperons toutes et tous que les nouvelles qui nous parviendrons ce soir seront de bonnes nouvelles.

Merci à tous pour votre soutient moral, technique et financier, on va le sauver notre loulou, il ne peut vraiment pas nus quitter comme cela   ::   .

Tous vos messages d'encouragement sont les bienvenus.  :merci: 

On t'aime mon KAIZER  :amour:

----------


## ponzio

L'espoir est la et il entoure avec amour Kaiser!!   ::  

Il vas s'en sortir!!!Un petit   :ange2:   veille sur lui!!

----------

J'ai également fait un petit versement de 5 tout petit euros    ::   !  vraiment désoler de ne pas faire plus ! 

son histoire est terrible et je suis de tout coeur avec cette petit boul de poil ! 

Vive Kaizer, faut qu'il s'accroche, il faut y croire !   ::  


bon courage à Kaizer et à toutes les épreuves

----------


## ponzio

il ne faut pas êre désolé, il n'y a pas de petit versements, il y a simplement des personne qui désirent aider et qui font parler leur coeur plutôt que leur pote-monnaie.

 ::  

 :merci:  pour lui!!!

----------


## mushu59

Pas encore de nouvelles du véto mais je vous en donne en milieu de soirée à mon retour

Kaiser s'accroche et on est toutes avec lui

Il ne manque pas d'amour ce chiot et j'espère que les nouvelles de ce soir nous remplirons tous d'espoir et de joie

Encore merci pour votre soutien

Je fais le compte des dons ce soir et je vous le mettrai

----------


## Anaïs

au fait je vous préviens, je reçois des menaces par rapport à Kaiser, donc préparez vous à vous défendre au cas où au niveau des justificatifs pour prouver que ce n'est pas une arnaque.

----------


## ponzio

pffff les gen sont vraiement c***;ils feraient mieux de s'occuper de leur c** au lieu de menacer les gens pour les *bonnes* actions qu'ils font!!!!!!!  :grrr:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:

----------


## Anaïs

non mais là, la personne ne semble pas trop avoir compris que c'est pas moi qui récolte l'argent, donc elle pense que je fais des trucs malhonnêtes pour ramasser du fric (et accessoirement me payer un voyage aux Bahamas peut-être avec   ::   ) et elle va ouvrir une enquête. (enfin ça c'est toujours ce qu'ils disent pour tenter de foutre la pression aux gens et dans 100% des cas y'a jamais rien   ::   ) sauf que ça pourrait bien en venir jusqu'a Reflexe Adoption si jamais y'avait un truc de fait. (ce dont je doute vu que c'est "que de la gueule" mais on sait jamais   ::   )

----------


## mushu59

Les gens sont méfiants et je les comprends car les arnaques sont nombreuses

Nous préparons tous les justificatifs en notre possession et les attaques même blessantes ne nous détourneront pas de notre but

On aime kaiser on se bat avec lui et ceux qui ne nous croient pas peuvent venir militer à nos cotés dans nos différentes actions et sauvetages

----------


## ponzio

ctte personne se retrouvera le bec dans l'eau, ce sera bien fait pour elle!!
 :lol2: 

 :mail: (c'est toi killy quand tu recevra l'argent de kaiser pour aler aux bahamas    ::   )

----------


## cricket

si ils ont rien d autre a faire ,qu ils controlent !  :lol2:

----------


## Anaïs

ben surtout s'ils me contrôlent moi ils vont pas aller loin ..   ::

----------


## ponzio

c personne doivent tellement s'embeter chez elle qu'elle trouverons n'importe quelle excuse pour se divertir, quitte a venir polluer de leur betise l'action pour kaiser!!

----------


## mushu59

Pas de souci s'ils veulent déclancher la procédure pour une enquete car nous n'avons rien à cacher

je trouve seulement cela dommage car c'est une perte de temps et d'energie

Le personnel mobilisé pour l'enquete ne pourra pas agir pour sauver des animaux et c'est encore des innocents qui vont payer le prix fort 

La pression nous l'avons au quotidien alors un peu plus un peu moins,je ne m'en soucie pas et je continue d'utiliser mes forces pour aider kaiser

----------


## cricket

killy occupe les un moment comme ça nous pendant ce temps la on est tranquille !  :fou:   ::

----------


## ponzio

mieux, dit leur donc de venir faire un tour ici, nous leur dirons le reste!!   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   :Stick Out Tongue: an:   ::   ::

----------


## Anaïs

> killy occupe les un moment comme ça nous pendant ce temps la on est tranquille !  :fou:


t'en fais pas pour ça, habituée moi   ::  
c'est juste la 157eme fois au moins qu'on me sort ce genre de menaces   ::  
"PERSONNE MALEFIQUE TU SERAS PENDUE  :grrr:  "
 ::

----------


## ponzio

:lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## Schönbrunn

J'envoie dès demain matin un chèque de 25  pour Kaiser et plein d'ondes positives. Pauvre puce.

Schönbrunn.

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Pas de soucis on est paré contre les menaces, il faudrait vraiment qu eces personne voit dansquel etat est notrekaizer, enfin on va pas trop leur en vouloir, les arnaques ca existe cependant avant de proferer de tels menaces, il faut attendre les justificatifs arrivent, ne vous en faite spas, nous sommes dans l'attente de voir l'etat de notre loulou pour que le divis soit réalisé, nous esperons de tout coeur vous le montrer dès demain cela signifierai qu'il va subir l'intervention dès demain. 

Merci de votre soutien et ne vous en faite pas on vous procure le devis au plus vite.

----------


## cricket

ébène a envoyée 15 euros a son petit frere par paypal ,en esperant qu il pourra courrir et jouer autant qu elle aujourd hui !

on pense beaucoup a toi petit kaiser ,nous avont traversé des moments tres dur cette été ,et j espere que tout va bientot et bien se terminer .

on t aime tres fort !   ::

----------


## Mélofée

Pour que les contrôleurs aient un peu plus de boulot, je renvois tout de suite par paypal une petite somme pour sauver ce beau Kaiser !     ::  

En fait je m'en moque complètement des contrôleurs je ne le fais que pour le pov' Loulou. Il faut qu'il vive et qu'il soit heureux enfin.

Mobilisation générale pour Kaiser    ::   ::   ::  

Un bisou à Ebene aussi.    ::

----------


## natced

bonjour
j envoie des demain un petit don de 20 euros pour kaiser
mais avez vous pensé à contacter l association *brigitte bardot* car ce sont eux qui ont débloqué les fonds pour la petite canelle (le cout de l operation etait aussi 3000 euros

PENSEZ Y CE SERAIT SUPER POUR KAISER

----------


## natced

JE VIENS DE LIRE QUELQUES MAILS DE CE POST ET J AVOUE QUE JE SUIS CHOQUEE
JE COMPRENDS LE POINT DE VUE DE CHACUN MAIS FRANCHEMENT C EST COMME L HISTOIRE DE CANNELLE
SI PERSONNE NE S ETAIT MOBILISé, POUR ELLE, ELLE AURAIT ETE PIQUEE ET APPAREMMENT CERTAINS AURAIENT PENSé QUE C ETAIT PLUS JUSTE PUISQU ELLE AVAIT QUE 4 MOIS donc 3000 euros d economiser pour d autres animaux mais ce qu il faut savoir c est 
1- maintenant canelle est tres heureuse dans sa nouvelle famille et elle avait le DROIT de vivre
2- ce n'est pas parce qu'on demande de l'aide de façon ponctuelle pour 1 animal (par exemple 3000 euros) que si on ne l'opere pas tout le monde va quand meme se mobiliser pour donner 3000 euros pour d autres assoc
on fera autre chose de nos sous

----------


## mushu59

Nous avons le numéro de Christophe de la FBB donc nous aurons peut etre du soutien de ce coté la aussi

----------


## nat.lille

Merci pour tout ce soutien.
J ai lu aussi le message de Killy qui parle des menaces,
Si soucis, joins moi en MP et je te donnerais mes coordonnées!
Si c'est personne sont aussi franche par ecrit, le seront ils aussi de vive voi?
Certaine me connaisse.. j suis une pate.. dans la limite du raisonnable.
On s'remotive!
Tous pour Kaiser!

----------


## mushu59

Excellente nouvelle

Nous avons réuni grace à vos dons la somme de 1166 euros!

J'espère vous annoncer encore de meilleures nouvelles à mon retour du véto

Merci à tous!   ::  

 :merci:

----------


## polasson

merci a tous de nous soutenir et surtout de soutenir le petit kaïser

en se qui concerne la personne qui veut faire une enquete elle ne doit avoir que sa a faire  pendant qu'il y en a d'autre qui se bouge pour sauver des aniamux qui en on besoin

----------


## oceane751

moi je voulais juste contredire une certaine personne.
j'ai fait un petit don paypal non pas parce qu'il est mignon, mais parce qu'il faut lui sauver la vie.
certes il est vraiment chou, mais personnellement meme sil avait été moins beau, vieux... j'aurais quand meme donné.
et je suis vraiment contente et fière de contribuer à ce sauvetage.

en faite vous en êtes à combien?


ps : merci pour la carte dromadaire   ::  

enormes caresses au petit (mais costaud   :kao1:  ) Kaiser

----------


## Tiby

> Envoyé par louissettes
> 
> Est  ce que ce véto a déjà réalisé une opération similaire avec succés ? Normalement , il devrait te faire un prix mais mon expérience (je suis un plus âgée que toi ) m ' a montré que les vétérinaires les plus chers ne sont pas les plus compétents et souvent c 'est l'inverse . Essaie de faire une contre visite à Maison Alfort .
> 
> 
> nous sommes sur lille et pas possible de déplacer kaïser !!!!
> c'est une très bonne clinique avec une excellente réputation....


Je me permets de préciser que je me suis personnellement renseignée auprès de la clinique. Elle n'ouvre que lundi prochain à 10 heures.

Ne pouvant avoir plus d'informations directement à Maisons-Alfort, j'ai demandé des renseignements au vétérinaire de mes loulous. On pourrait escompter (sous réserve de la visite préalable) un tarif égal au 2/3 de l'estimation actuelle (fourchette haute).

Encore deux précisions : nous ne sommes pas sûrs que le service de chirurgie ré-ouvre dès la semaine prochaine (la rentrée ne se fait pas en une fois) et détail préoccupant : Kaiser est actuellement intransportable.

----------


## Anaïs

> moi je voulais juste contredire une certaine personne.
> j'ai fait un petit don paypal non pas parce qu'il est mignon, mais parce qu'il faut lui sauver la vie.
> certes il est vraiment chou, mais personnellement meme sil avait été moins beau, vieux... j'aurais quand meme donné.


pareil.
généralement je fais pas de dons en espèces (parce que j'ai aucun revenus donc c'est chaud la patate) mais là vu la somme .. c'est normal d'apporter sa petite contribution.  :hein2: 
que ce soit un chiot ou pas, c'est une vie, point, y'a pas à tortiller du cul pour chier droit.

----------


## kindi

et un petit don de plus en chèque dès demain; si pour Kaiser, l'opération n'est pas une réussite (ce que je ne souhaite vraiment pas, pauvre petit chou), ça servira aux autres que vous soignez     :Embarrassment: k: 

je ne suis plus dans le rouge, là je suis cramoisie    ::   tant pis, m'en fout   :tire3: 

Mais encore une fois, *les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières*   :reverence:

----------


## oceane751

> Envoyé par oceane751
> 
> moi je voulais juste contredire une certaine personne.
> j'ai fait un petit don paypal non pas parce qu'il est mignon, mais parce qu'il faut lui sauver la vie.
> certes il est vraiment chou, mais personnellement meme sil avait été moins beau, vieux... j'aurais quand meme donné.
> 
> 
> pareil.
> généralement je fais pas de dons en espèces (parce que j'ai aucun revenus donc c'est chaud la patate) mais là vu la somme .. c'est normal d'apporter sa petite contribution.  :hein2: 
> que ce soit un chiot ou pas, c'est une vie, point, y'a pas à tortiller du cul pour chier droit.


ba bien sur!! une vie c'est une vie!! même si on est pas sur du résultat, que le résultat peut être tragique (p****** j'espère pas...), je pense tres sincèrement qu'il faut tout faire pour le sauver, que ce qui veulent, donnent et les autres ba qu'ils restent avec leur coeur de pierre et qu'ils arretent de nous pourrir parce qu'avec 3000 on pourrait acheter de la bouffe ou autre... 
*à l'association* : continuez à faire ce que vous faites, battez vous jusqu'au bout pour ce petit loup
*aux futurs donateurs* : allez y les yeux fermés, faites fonctionner votre bon coeur pour sauver un chien qui n'a rien demandé, seulement vivre!!

j'arrete parce que là c'est moi qui vait pourrir de post   :lol2:

----------


## mushu59

Merci à tous pour votre aide

Kaiser est entouré d'amour et je suis sure qu'il se bat aussi grace à vous

J'appréhende un peu la visite de ce soir chez le véto mais je suis pleine d'espoir et j'attend une bonne nouvelle

----------


## cricket

soit forte mushu et revient vite nous dire ,et dit a petit kaiser qu il a énormement de fan qui attendent sa guerisson !

----------

En lisant l'histoire du petit Kaiser, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux   ::  
Je souhaite de tout coeur au petit bout de continuer a se battre afin de pouvoir etre operé et ensuite de vivre normalement.
Je t'envoie plein de courage Kaiser, ainsi qu'a tous ceux qui se mobilise pour toi   ::  
Dès que possible j'envoie un petit dons pour toi.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   courage Kaiser   ::

----------


## isabelle

au sujet de ceux qui veulent enqueter ben qu il le fasse si ça les chante de toute façon toute l histoire de kaiser est vraie et les justificatifs seront facile a apporter donc pas de soucis,maintenant ce qui est le plus préocupant c est la santé du petit bouchon!
mushu revient nous vite avec j espère de bonnes nouvelles! bizz

----------


## Mélofée

::   Plein de pensées positives pour que Mushu nous revienne avec
de bonnes nouvelles    ::  

 ::   Bats toi Kaiser    ::    nous sommes tous mobilisés pour toi

Nous t'envoyons plein de force et d'amour   :amour:

----------


## anne2

Je vous envoie un chèque également...

----------


## Marie60

Youpiiiiiii   ::

----------


## cathy rescue

j envoie un chéque également 25 euro et vite des bonne nouvelle de kaiser gros bisous et caresse sa partiras demais  :amour:

----------

JE SAIS COMMENT VOUS AIDEZ; dONNEZ MOI LES COORDONNEES DU VeTO; en mp
eNSUITE FAITE PASS2 UN ARTICLE SUR LE JOURNAL LOCAL.
J ai recolté 3500 euros pour canelle et elle est sauvé


j;pierre

----------


## iorilili

::   je me mobilise aussi pour le petit Kaiser ..... J ai fais un virement de 15 euros par ma banque.... je suis heureuse que la cagnotte augmente.... 
Je vous envoie Pleins de courage et des caresses pour le loulou!!!!   :bisous3: 

Et pour les gens qui ne comprennent pas cet appel, ça ne sert à rien de polluer le post de plus les personnes qui sont là pour soutenir Kaiser et ses maîtres sont assez  conscients de se qu ils font et font leur possible pour sauver 1 vie, celle de ce petit loulou qui a le droit de vivre, déjà que de faire un appel aux dons n est pas facile ALORS  !!!!!! SOIT VOUS AIDEZ LE PETIT KAISER SOIT VOUS ALLEZ VOIR SUR UN AUTRE POST SE QUE VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   :tusors:

----------


## MAGALI20

Voilà comme promis j'envoie un chèque de 30 euros 15 euros était au départ pour le minou ReSCUE, j'ai vu l'appel de ce ptit bout de rot et j'ai fondu..alors voilà c'est pas grand chose mais j'espère de tout coeur que l'opération pourra se faire et qu'il ira bien..ce n es qu'un pti bout mais il mérite de VIVRE...UNE VIE EST UNIQUE..et elle compte ..je n'ai pas bcp de moyen mais je suis de tout coeur avec vous et pour votre action..
un gros bisou de corse à tous les deux et je croise les doigts..

PS  L adresse c est bien 
Réflexe Adoption
38 rue de la Plaine
59000 LILLE  
merci de répondre avant l envoie du chèque qui est pret

----------


## teckpit42

D'accord avec Ponzio, est-ce qu'on arrête de faire des recherches médicales sur les maladies rares seulement parce que peu de personnes sont atteintes?

 Je veux dire, des associations se  mobilisent toujours pour gagner de l'argent pour soigner ces personnes, atteintes de maladies rares. 

Et on ne dit pas qu'il vaudrait mieux les laisser mourir pour soigner les personnes dont les maladies sont les mieux connues et maitrisées!

 Enfin je sais pas, dans ma tête ça fait tilt quand même...   :hein2:   (même si on ne peut pas comparer des humains aux animaux).



 Sinon pour le don j'ai juste précisé que c'était pour Kaiser, et je ne sais plus qui avait mentionné le renvoi des dons au cas où l'opération ne se ferait pas... 
 Donné pour donné, prions que ça lui serve positivement, à lui ou à d'autres!    ::  

 J'attends de bonnes nouvelles (comme tout le monde je crois!)    ::   ::

----------


## Bruce25

> PS  L adresse c est bien 
> Réflexe Adoption
> 38 rue de la Plaine
> 59000 LILLE  
> merci de répondre avant l envoie du chèque qui est pret


*Vérification faite, Oui c'est la bonne adresse*   ::

----------


## MAGALI20

MERCI d avoir confirmé l'adresse, ça part demain!! tiens bon KAISER nous sommes avec toi !!

----------


## r'is27

Chèque de 20  parti ce matin,

Bonne chance kayser

----------


## cricket

c super pour kaiser ,cette apres midi on était a 1100 euros ,c bien la cagnotte a kaiser grimpe !  :amour3:

----------


## furbette

Ca y est, je viens de vous faire un virement de 20 via Paypal pour Kaiser. Bonne chance à toi, petit chiot d'amour adoré!!!!!

----------


## Chloe68

Bonjour,

Je suis touchée par l'histoire de Kaiser, j'ai versé un peu d'argent pour lui via paypal mais je n'ai pas eu de case communication pour préciser que c'était pour lui    ::  

De plus étant sévèrement dans le rouge je n'ai pas pu donner grand chose je donne aussi pour la patte cassée du chat    ::  

Bonne chance à lui   :amour:

----------


## L0CA

Merci de votre soutien et de votre bon coeur!    ::  
Pour l'instant on attend les nouvelles de kaiser! En espérant qu'elles soient bonnes!

----------


## MAGALI20

vers qu'elle heure aurons nous des nouvelles?? j'attends impatiemment comme beaucoup je pense mais il doit exister un DIEU POUR LES ANIMAUX car certains ont une vie trop cruelle..je voulais dire aussi qu'on me prend souvent pour une foldingue à trop les aimer mais je m'aperçois que nous sommes nombreux et je suis heuruese de faire partie des FOUS et je plains sincerement ceux qui ne les aime pas..voilà je ne veux pas poluer le forum avec mes messages mais dur d'attendre!! donnez encore pour Kaiser et les autres..

----------


## nat.lille

Merci mille fois a tous pour votre mobilisation.
Magali20 nous sommes tres touchées de ton geste, mais sincerement nous aimerions que ce petit minou en profite un peu.
Lui aussi est en danger et en attente d'operation.
Je suis que Kaiser se joint a nous dans cette decision.

Nous revenons de la clinique et nous avons pris quelques photos de Kaiser.




Concernant le medical, 
Kaiser est beaucoup plus reactif qu'hier et il essaye de se mettre de lui meme sur ses pattes.
Nous sommes tres heureuses de cette amélioration  meme si nous ne pouvons pas encore nous rejouir.
Demain matin une nouvelle prise de sang sera effectuée qui determinera si le foie fait son travail.. ou pas.

Continuez vos prieres et votre mobilisation.
Mille caresses ont eté deposé a Kaiser!

----------


## Kaline

> Etant éleveuse , je ne garderai pas un chiot atteint d 'une telle pathologie.
> Il faut savoir être raisonnable de temps en temps . Il serait plus judicieux de consacrer cet argent à vacciner correctement les chiens , ou à stériliser .Ainsi dans une SPA , des chiens sont partis à l'adoption avec de la parvo . Il faut d 'abord s 'occuper du sanitaire courant .

----------


## gisse10

il est vraiment trop chou    ::    tiens bon petit bout   :kao3:  gros calins pour toi

----------


## MAGALI20

quand on voit ces photos on comprend sa fragilité et comme c est triste mais il faut que ce soit POSITIF demain !! je pense aussi au petit minou et mon petit don est pour les deux..je pense à tous les deux très fort et je veux y croire!!

----------

Mes font sont en baisse mais je veux bien prendre une carte d'adhésion si cela peut aider l'associatation et le petit Kaiser par la mème occasion.

J"espère qu'il s'en sortira ,il qu'il ne souffrira pas trop!  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## MAGALI20

je suis désolée mais pour un éleveur c est normal de répondre ça !! vous ne voulez que vendre de bons sujets si un va mal c est sur vous euthanasiez !!  alors ne venez pas ici pour dire que VOUS ne laisseriez PAS ! seul l'avis des gens qui veulent le sauver compte !  vous avez peur de vendre moins de chiens?? et ne me dites pas que c est par humanité SVP, vous pouvez me répondre, j 'assume !! ICI on se bat pour sauver et pas pour euthanasier sauf avis vétérinaire ce que vous n'etes pas...

----------


## Miss T Kali

J'ai préparé un chèque de 10 euros que j'envoie dès demain. Comme ce n'est pas le seul que j'aide, je ne peux donner bcp plus mais si je le pouvais, je le ferais.
Bon courage, on perd pas espoir.

On est une communauté massive et basée sur l'amour des animaux. Il faut juste que les participants de ce forum mettent les yeux sur Kaiser pour faire un petit don.



---------------------------------------------
Idefix sera-t-il euthanasié pour avoir fait comme seule erreur d'être né croisement de staff.
http://rescue.forumactif.com/SOS-Adopti ... highlight=

----------


## isabelle

> je suis désolée mais pour un éleveur c est normal de répondre ça !! vous ne voulez que vendre de bons sujets si un va mal c est sur vous euthanasiez !!  alors ne venez pas ici pour dire que VOUS ne laisseriez PAS ! seul l'avis des gens qui veulent le sauver compte !  vous avez peur de vendre moins de chiens?? et ne me dites pas que c est par humanité SVP, vous pouvez me répondre, j 'assume !! ICI on se bat pour sauver et pas pour euthanasier sauf avis vétérinaire ce que vous n'etes pas...


 woua bien envoyé !   :lol2:  bravo! 
nat pour les priéres t'inquiétes ont va continuer a en faire croyance ou non ,jusqu a ce que kaiser soit remis sur pattes!

----------

Je viens de faire un virement Paypal de 10 euros pour Kaiser.
J'espère sincèrement qu'on va réussir à lui offrir une belle et longue vie.
Il est tellement mignon et tellement jeune   :amour:   ::

----------


## Anaïs

pauvre petit père.
vivement demain pour les nouvelles concrètes   ::

----------


## Kaline

bonsoir etant moi meme presidente d,un refuge spa depuis12ans je peu dire haut et fort 0 euthanasie nous nous battons tout les jours pour eux nous avons parfois des interventions couteuse mais nous avons des gens qui donnes cela doit aller pour les soignes  avons nous le droit de choisir qui doit ou qui doit mourir? non seulement celui de les aider a mieu vivre je suis de tout coeur avec vous pour que vive ce petit loulou et merci de votre courage  et de votre aide tres precieuse killy  :merci:

----------


## Bruce25

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis touchée par l'histoire de Kaiser, j'ai versé un peu d'argent pour lui via paypal mais je n'ai pas eu de case communication pour préciser que c'était pour lui


Pour les personnes dans le même cas, ce serait sympa d'envoyer par mp votre pseudo en rapport avec le don fait à un des membres de Reflexe Adoption ... ça leur faciliterait la tâche    ::

----------


## cricket

on a été nombreux a verser par paypal je pense qu il se doute que c pour kaiser !

----------


## ancolie01

_Ca va être très long d'attendre jusqu'à demain   _ 

_Croisons les doigts très fort pour ce petit amour._

----------


## iorilili

Ca va etre très long ..... Prends ien des forces Kaiser nous sommes tous derrière toi !!!!!   ::

----------


## association LISA

Je suis l une des membres de l'association LISA de CHARLEVILLE MEZIERES. Par ce petit message, je voudrais encourager du fond du coeur toute l'équipe de l'association REFLEXE ADOPION que nous avons rencontré au début du mois d'août dernier. Souvenez vous, plus de 100 chiens ont été sauvés d'une maison à SEDAN et REFLEXE ADOPTION a pris en charge quelques un de nos petits. Nous avons pû juger de leur dévouement et de leur amour des animaux. Au nom de SAMY LENA ORKA FRIMOUSSE TRISTAN et AXEL et de la LISA, un grand merci pour ce que vous êtes et bonne route pour le petit KAISER.   ::   ::   ::  
Delphine

----------


## Marie60

Ho pti chou il et trop nion grosse penser pour lui  :: pti Kaiser et bravo a tout se qui s'en occupe   ::

----------


## Bruce25

> on a été nombreux a verser par paypal je pense qu il se doute que c pour kaiser !


Pas le cas hier pour l'appel de masse pour l'opération fracture fémur de Rescue (asso "Les monstres de Baboon" ne s'y retrouvait pas)

----------


## mushu59

Vu l'urgence tout l'argent rentré que cela soit par les ventes lors de la Braderie les adoptions et les cotisations sont consacrés à Kaiser et aux soins de nos loulous 

Nous avons fait une petite vidéo lors de notre passage à la clinique mais comme elle provient d'un téléphone bluetooth nous n'arrivons pas là la mettre en ligne

L'état de Kaiser s'est amélioré même si comme vous le voyez sur les photos il n'est pas en grande forme

Sa température est stable,il n'a plus de spasmes nerveux mais il est encore faible et a besoin de stimulations pour s'éveiller

Ce soir il cherchait des calins et se blotissait dans nos bras
Il voulait se mettre sur ses pattes et rale quand nous le chatouillons

Je sais que cela peut paraitre peu ou ridicule mais cela nous a fait énormément plaisir

Il est bien soigné et les assistantes vétérinaires lui chantent même des chansons

Demain nous lui apporterons une jolie couverture et son pouet pouet pour qu'il soit un peu comme chez lui

Il se bat, il n'a pas mal et tout est fait pour le remettre sur pied, j'espère donc que demain il sera suffisament fort pour affronter sereinement les examens

Si ce n'est pas le cas nous devrons l'endormir car la médecine vétérinaire a fait de grand progrès mais ne peut pas encore pratiquer de transplantation

Un foie malade peut guérir mais s'il se nécrose alors l'issue est fatale et nous ne ferons jamais souffrir notre Kaiser

Merci pour votre soutien et vos dons

La mobilisation est grande et cela nous fait énormément plaisir

Je dois appeller les vétos demain en fin de matinée et je vous en dirai plus

L'attente va encore etre très longue, trop longue...

----------


## isabelle

courage mushu ,on pense fort a lui cette nuit et demain matin pour qu il ai pleins d ondes positives!
bisous
fee_dodo

----------


## MAGALI20

la nuit sera longue mais j'espère que dans quelques heures nous saurons enfin si cela devait etre négatif et qu'il faille l'endormir je crois que jamais de ma vie je noublierais ce ptibou mais pour l'instant positivons tous!!!  tiens bon petit et fais nous pleurer de joie en guérissant..GROS CALIN PTI AMOUR..

----------


## evelyne63

vous en etes a combien pour les dons?? désolé mais j'ai tenue jusqu'a la page 5 et suis sauté a la 9. C'est le bazar!!!!!!  :suspect:   ceux qui sont contre, creez un autre sujet et parlez-en mais arreter de raler sur celui là, on est perdu!!!!!!!! ou alors creer un autre sujet juste pour parler des dons, qu'on ne soit pas paumés, MAIS ARRETER DE TOUT MELANGER!!!!!!!!

----------


## mushu59

Je n'ai pas fait le compte précisement mais la barre des 1300 euro doit avoir été dépassé   ::

----------


## evelyne63

:Embarrassment: k:  ça avance tout doucement, j'envoie 20 euros demain par cheque

----------


## mushu59

Merci beaucoup!

Ca avance de façon formidable et c'est une très grosse somme qui a été réunit grace à vous

----------


## Marie60

Comment va le pti bout

----------


## Kiya

courage, du fond du coeur courage, je vous aurais bien donné quelque chose mais je suis a decouvert, si vraiment l'opération se fait j'esayerai de donner qq euros

bon courage tenez le coup   ::

----------


## baboon94

J'avoue de ne pas avoir eu le courage de lire les 9 pages (trop d'embrouilles...), mais je suis touchée par le cas du petit Kaiser    ::  
Comme nous l'avons dit sur le post du petit chat Rescue, dès que nous aurons reçu la totalité des dons promis pour son opération, nous ferons le point afin de savoir si la somme des dons récoltés dépasse la somme dont nous avons besoin; dans ce cas, et si les donnateurs en question sont d'accord, nous serons heureux de faire bénéficier Kaiser de cet argent   :amour: 

courage petit pépère, la vie est bien injuste parfois masi nous sommes tous avec toi    ::

----------


## Bruce25

::   Baboon94    ::

----------

petit KAISEr, j'ai rêvé de toi cette nuit (et tu t'en sortais) alors tiens le coup petit bonhomme, je t'envoie plein d'ondes positives et mes loulous se joignent à moi pour te soutenir   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zaba

::   Baboon pour vos actions et évidemment que vous pouvez
disposer, en ce qui me concerne (je vous ai envoyé un chèque de 20EUR), des sous en rab pour l'adorable petit Kaiser qui, au fil des pages (j'ai tout lu), m'émeut par son courage et sa volonté de s'accrocher à la vie!
TIENS BON P'TIT LOUP!!!
1000 X    ::   aussi à tous pour votre mobilisation et je suis
de tout    ::   avec Reflexe Adoption dans votre démarche.
BON COURAGE!!

----------

Genevievre Auger.. : "RENTREZ CHEZ VOUS" VOUS N'aVEZ rien a faire sur ce site.    ::  

oqp vous de vos "oilles" !!! et    ::    là !!!

si vous aviez une maladie du foie... faudrait peut etre vous euthanasier non?????   ::  

encore une dingue.
oqp vous plutot de votre compte en banque .

.. je suis pour l'euthanasie en douceur et respect si l'animal souffre énormément et que son cas et sans appel " mais sinon petit Kayz a droit de respirer comme tout le monde.. 

... vous respirez bien vous !!!!

modé... enlevez cette sotte svp...!

 :cartonrouge:

----------

si un humain pouvait dormir avec lui la nuit "petit Kayz" se sentirait plus protégé, plus fort et plus rassuré, il progresserait peut etre. 

on le fait pour les nouveaux nés collés quasi 18Heures sur vous avec le porte bébé. 
je sais que çà parait un peu idiot mais j'ai essayé pour les chatons et çà marche ils vont mieux et souffre moins de sentir votre chaleur et votre coeur battre, ils se sentent moins seuls aussi. 

normalement ce petit devrait etre collé a la chaleur de sa mere.

est ce qu'une bouillotte dans un doudou bien chaud le rassurerait pour la nuit? 

j'ai vu d'énormes progres avec des chatons pas en forme contre moi quasi 12 a 18HOO ET les progres étaient faramineux !!

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait le prendre contre lui? 
un peu? 

ou bien placé une bouillotte dans une grosse peluche afin qu'il s'y colle par exemple?

 :hein2:

----------


## P'tite souris

> Genevievre Auger.. : "RENTREZ CHEZ VOUS" VOUS N'aVEZ rien a faire sur ce site.    
> 
> oqp vous de vos "oilles" !!! et      là !!!
> 
> si vous aviez une maladie du foie... faudrait peut etre vous euthanasier non?????   
> 
> encore une dingue.
> oqp vous plutot de votre compte en banque .
> 
> ...


Petit lu, genneviève n'a rien dis de tel, bien au contraire, je ne comprend pas ton message, tu te trompe peut être de personne

----------


## Anaïs

c'est parce qu'elle a quoté un membre que j'ai supprimé qui avait posté en début de topic, certainement une fausse manip   ::  

mais effectivement les propos "je suis éleveuse blabla mes fesses" ne sont pas d'elle  :fou:

----------

.... quel est l'andouille qui a écrit cela???

qui est Louisset ????

louisset a écrit:
Etant éleveuse , je ne garderai pas un chiot atteint d 'une telle pathologie.
Il faut savoir être raisonnable de temps en temps . Il serait plus judicieux de consacrer cet argent à vacciner correctement les chiens , ou à stériliser .Ainsi dans une SPA , des chiens sont partis à l'adoption avec de la parvo . Il faut d 'abord s 'occuper du sanitaire courant .

__________________________________________________  ___________

j'ai du me tromper mais il y a bien une sotte qui a écrit cela. 

je suis orrifiée. 

si c pas mme Auger c'est Louisset. donc. 
si c pas mme auger je m'excuse je retire. 

donc Louisset.... je suppose . 
faut la retirer. 
je confirme que ces propos dans de tels circonstances sont a   :beurk:

----------

ok . 
je m'excuse donc aupres de Mme Auger. 

merçi Killy. 
"miss sélection" a été retirée. 

 :merci: 


____________________________________

----------


## cricket

de toute façon se que pense louisset on s en tape ,ns ce qu on veut c la guerisson du petit kaiser !   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## MIMI-58

J'envoie ce jour un chèque de 25 euros, un petit geste pour essayer de sauver Kaiser. J'espère que tu guériras petiot, tu te bats, ce serait trop injuste... 
Bonne chance petit.

----------


## katia02

Aller petit kaiser on est ts avec toi gros bisous    ::   ::   :amour:

----------


## shoupie

Après avoir réussi à trouver une adoptante super géniale pour mon minou perdu hier j'ai reçu tout de suite après l'appel pour Kaiser.

J'ai envoyé par Paypal tout de suite une petite somme.

Mais comme on dit les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières

Je t'embrasse petit Kaiser et bon courage, tu verras on va tous y arriver et on te sortira de là

 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## mushu59

Je viens vous apporter quelques nouvelles

Kaiser a fait une petite rechute ce matin et la prise de sang révèle une grosse hypoglycémie

Il n'a pas de fièvre, sa température est stable mais son foie est toujours paresseux et le débit sanguin faible

Son taux de sucre dans le sang et trop bas et le glycogène qui alimente ses muscles également

Un traitement de réanimation de choc par voluveine est mis en place depuis ce matin pour augmenter le flux sanguin dont le débit est trop lent et empeche Kaiser de récupérer 

Tout est encore possible mais je ne veux donner de faux espoir à personne

Kaiser se bat toujours et il le fait aussi car il est solliciter.Personne ne peux malheureusement l'accueillir chez lui pour les soins car il a une perfusion car voie centrale (directement reliée au coeur) et cela nécessite des conditions d'hygiène et de stérilité qu'un particulier ne peux pas réunir

Les assistantes vétérinaires le stimulent beaucoup et nous le prenons dans nos bras pour des longues séances de calins dès que nous y allons

Kaiser est content de voir du monde et sort à ce moment là de sa torpeur

Il est sur table chauffante pour rester bien au chaud et nous lui ramenons ce soir une grosse couette et un jouet qu'il adore

Dans l'après midi nous pourrons évaluer les bénéfices du traitement d'hydropsyethyamidon si c'est positif je m'en réjouirai et nous pourrons enfin procéder à l'angiographie et peut etre à l'opération

Si pour ma plus grande peine, son état ne s'est pas amélioré nous l'entourerons de caresses et nous lui apporterons le dernier acte d'amour que nous pouvons, la délivrance

Deux cliniques top niveau se battent avec lui, vous êtes beaucoup à vous mobiliser et nous relayons du mieux possible ce grand élan en apportant à Kaiser tout vos ondes positives

----------


## tikitoo

je souhaite que cela s'arrange, une si belle vie l'attend ce petit bout  :Frown: 
mais effectivement, si pas d'ameliorations, l'aider a partir sereinement serait la meilleure chose a faire.
une grosse pensee et plein d'ondes positives pour ce ptit bout. J'ai vécu des moments semblables avec mon chien et j'ai depuis toujours un faible pour ce genre de petits malades...  :Frown: 
soit fort Kaiser, on t'aime!    ::

----------


## mushu59

Un petit message pour Baboon que je remercie de son soutien

Je sais qu'une collecte de dons a été lancé pour financer l'opération du fémur d'un chat 

Je m'engage à reverser une partie des dons reçus (pour celles et ceux qui nous les laisseront )si Kaiser ne peut pas etre opéré

Kaiser lutte et son combat est celui de nombreux chiens pour avoir le droit de vivre

S'il doit etre endormi il ne sera pas mort pour rien et sa courte existence doit permettre à d'autres d'avoir une vie pleine de bonheur

Je me rassure en me disant qu'en les sauvant il vivra éternellement dans nos coeurs et à travers eux

heureusement j'ai encore l'espoir qu'il s'en sorte mais l'échéance se rapproche et dans quelques heures je saurai si notre petit bout vivra ou si nous devons lui faire une injection fatale

Faites tous une prière pour lui s'il vous plait

----------

J'espère que ce petit père va aller mieux ....    ::    Courage p'tit loup !    ::

----------


## titmelie

je suit ce topic depuis le début (depuis l'envoie de l'appel aux dons).
tout d'abord, félicitation pour tout le travail que vous réaliser tous les jours et surtout pour le soutien que vous apporté au petit Kaiser.
Ensuite, je voudrai vous apporter tout mon courage si malheureusement malgré tout votre dévoument, il n'était pas possible de sauver ce pti bout (ce que je ne souhaite pas bien entendu) et qu'il faille prendre la plus horrible des décisions.
Dans le cas où les nouvelles seraient meilleur (ce que j'espere de tout coeur), je m'engage à faire un petit don ( pas grand chose mais comme déja di : les petites rivières....)

Bravo encore pour votre courage et tout plein de calin pour Kaiser.  :amour:

----------


## mushu59

Merci pour votre soutien

Kaiser est un battant mais son foie est malade

Nous faisons ce que nous pouvons pour le soutenir et votre énergie à tous est le carburant de notre association

J'espère ne pas avoir à prendre d'horrible décision car cela me crèverait le coeur mais je ne laisserai pas Kaiser déployer toutes ses forces si aucune guérison est possible

----------


## isabelle

mushu compte sur moi pour la priere meme si je ne suis pas hyper croyante mais pour kaiser je vais le faire avec toute mes forces!
bisous mushu

----------


## maddy57

allez petit bout de chien !on croise les pattes pour toi   ::  
vivement des nouvelles encourageantes !

----------


## Marie60

Grso bisous pti Kaiser   :amour3:

----------


## mushu59

Avec toute ces émotions j'ai oublié de vous dire que Kaiser déchaine des élans de générosité au sein du corps médical

Le devis sera effectué dans la journée comme convenu mais ce que nous ignorions c'est qu'en plus de leurs compétences les vétérinaires qui le suivent ont un grand immense 

La clinique d'Esquermes pensait nous "offrir" le cout de la réanimation et nous demander le montant de l'opération

Kaiser n'étant pas opérable pour le moment ils veulent cependant faire un geste et ne nous compterons que les frais des produits
Tout le personnel réunit autour de lui jour et nuit le fait bénévolement et cela me touche beaucoup

Nous leur ferons surement un cadeau de remerciement quelle que soit l'issue car c'est vraiment gentil de leur part et rien ne les obligeait à une telle solidarité

----------


## isabelle

ah ben  c est clair que des vétos comme ça ça cours pas les rues! félicitations a ceux ci pour le merveilleux gestes qu'il font! 
merciii a vous ,l'équipe de la clinique d'Esquermes et un grand bravo!!!

----------

Oui c'est un très beau geste !!!    :Embarrassment: k:   ::  


 :amour:  Kaiser on pense à toi petit bout.    ::

----------


## oceane751

j'ai les larmes aux yeux    ::  

allez Kaiser bats toi contre cette   :grrr:   de maladie

ps : j'ai pas beaucoup donné mais le peu, je souhaite vraiment  que vous vous en serviez pour la patte cassée du chat ou autre, si dans le cas il n'y aurait plus d'espoir pour le petit chou kaizer    ::    (je tenais à vous le dire)

----------


## xsaga2001

Je suis aussi le sujet depuis l'appel au dont pour ce petit bout. J'espère aussi de tout coeur qu'il va s'en sortir et que ce soir quand je reviendrais du travail les nouvelles serons bonnes. Si c'est le cas je ferais aussi un dont. Sont histoire me touche beaucoup car j'adore les chiens et j'ai un beauceron. Ma chienne aurais été aussi malade j'aurais fait n'importe quoi pour la sauvé aussi. T-T. Courage au petit bout d'amour   :bisous2:  :amour:  !

----------


## mushu59

Kaiser a la chance d'avoir trouvé sur sa route des personnes formidables avec un coeur remplit d'amour

Nous sommes très touchées par vos messages de soutien et d'affection

La facture sera revue à la baisse vu le beau geste de la clinique et nous espérons pouvoir sauver Kaiser et avoir encore un peu pour sauver d'autres animaux qui ont envie et droit à une existence paisible, sans doulour dans la chaleur d'un foyer

----------


## zaba

Nous sommes le *7*EME jour du mois de *SEPT*embre 200*7*. Je suis sûre que c'est de bonne augure!
Je croise tous les doigts pour ce petit ange qui se bat comme un beau diable!
Et renouvelle mes encouragements et félicitations à toute l'équipe de Reflexe adoption et les vétérinaires investis autour de Kaiser.
Vu le nombre d'ondes positives et d'énergie qu'on vous envoie, "les dieux" ne peuvent être insensibles à son cas. Ne perdez pas espoir, les bonnes actions sont toujours récompensées et ne sont en aucun cas inutiles.
Je concentre toutes mes pensées vers ce bout'chou!   ::   :bisous3:

----------


## shoupie

Oui, pour ma part je souhaite que ce petit chou ait une longue vie mais si par  malheur tous ces vétérinaires super geniaux (c'est vrai qu'il y en a peu mais j'en connais au moins un perso, c'est le mien depuis 25 ans ...) oui, si rien ne pouvait le sauver alors qu'il parte doucement, avec tout cet amour que nous avons essayé de lui témoigner.
Tous n'ont malheureusement pas cette chance d'avoir près d'eux des associations comme les vôtres et je vous trouve toutes tellement formidables.
Vous y consacrez vos jours, vos nuits et nous derrière nos ordi, même si nous ne pouvons pas faire la même chose pour une raison ou une autre (ce n'est pourtant pas l'envie qui manque mais la santé !) nous vous tirons notre chapeau 
 :merci:  :merci:    pour eux tous.

Si vous ne sauvez pas ce petit bout c'est qu'il n'y a pas de justice!

En tous cas mon don pour Kaiser vous est entièrement acquis pour en sauver d'autres si lui ne s'en sort pas.

Pleins de gros bisous à Kaiser



 ::   :amour:   et    :applause2:

----------

j'avoue que je ne suis pas super croyante mais je viens d'allumer une petite bougie pour toi petit KAISER et je l'accompagne d'une prière:amour:

----------


## polasson

je tenais a tous vous remercier pour tous c message de soutien pour le petit kaïser qui fond chaux au coeur

je peu vous dire qu'il recoit toute les onde positive que vous lui envoyer

moi ayant été sa premiere FA je fait mes priéres pour lui depuis le debut et j'attend avec impatience les nouvelles de cette aprés midi en y croyant du plus profond de mon coeur mais si malheureusement le destin en a decider autrement je ferais la route jusqu'a lille pour lui faire un super gros calins et surtout etre a côté de nat et mushu 
même si j'y croit dur come comme fer

bat toi mon petit amour ta nounou qui t'aime a la folie   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## polasson

> j'avoue que je ne suis pas super croyante mais je viens d'allumer une petite bougie pour toi petit KAISER et je l'accompagne d'une prière:amour:


merci c super genthil et j'ai fait la meme chose ce matin

----------

je veux que ce petit coeur se bat.
Merci a l'association pour tout ce qu'elle fait pour lui s'est génial.
Vous avez de la chance d'être tombé sur des vétos comme ça.
Je ppense très fort à lui. 
Tous mes pensées vont pour lui .
Tiens bon Kaiser, tout le monde t'aime.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## shoupie

J'ai perdu le fil ... c'est quand le verdict ? cet après-midi ?
 :Embarrassment: ops2:

----------


## isabelle

oui ce sera surement cet aprés midi que les filles seront fixés,toutes nos penssés et notre force vers kaiser

----------


## polasson

oui dnas a peu prés 1h on auras le verdict je continue a faire mes priéres et a pensser trés frot a mon petit kaïser   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## isabelle

dans 1heure!!!! olala ça y est j ai une boule au ventre!!!!faut que ce soit positif comme nouvelles sinon ça va etre le drame pour nous tous!

----------


## polasson

oui j'espere que sa seras une bonne nouvelle 
moi je suis devant mon telephone avec une super boulle au ventre

----------


## oceane751

il faut y croire... je croise les doigts   :amour:

----------


## mushu59

Dernières nouvelles du bonhomme

Le traitement a permis à Kaiser de reprendre conscience ce qui est positif

Malheureusement son débit sanguin reste très et trop faible et le foie n'assimile toujours pas le sucre fourni

Un tube gastrique va donc etre posé sous peu

Le diagnostic est réservé mais Kaiser a encore une chance de survie et se bat toujours

Nous irons le voir ce soir et nous pouvons nous attendre autant à une amélioration qu'à une rechute 

Aucune euthanasie prévue ce jour car il se bat et peut encore remonter la pente

Je rappelle la clinique demain en souhaitant vous annoncer de bonnes nouvelles

C'est un battant notre Kaiser, il en veut !

----------


## isabelle

il s'accroche le petit, il est super!!! merci pou ses nouvelles,j'attends les suivantes avec impatience.
aller petit bout continu a t'accrocher on est tous derrriere toi ,on t'aime!!!

----------


## MAGALI20

enfin une bonne nouvelle meme si c est pas gagné j'ai les larmes aux yeux et je vis son histoire comme si c'était mon pti bou quel courage vous avez tous...j'ai passé la moitié de la nuit debout à y penser mais comme beaucoup je pense...toute mon énergie est pour lui..mais dur!!
mille baiser à toi KAISER et une pensée à tous les autres dans les refuges..

----------


## shoupie

OUI VAS Y BATS TOI PETIT CHERI 
ON T AIME TRES FORT
ALLEZ ENCORE UN PEU DE FORCE ET CE SERA L OPERATION QUI TE PERMETTRA DE COULER PLEIN DE JOURS HEUREUX
TU AS TELLEMENT DE GENS QUI TE SOUTIENNENT QU IL FAUT QUE TU T EN SORTES 

VAS Y ... VAS Y .... VAS Y ...



 :mouchoir:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## polasson

c un battant notre petit amour aller on continue d'y croire   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   et on continue nos prieres   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mushu59

Je passe le voir ce soir comme tous les soirs et je vous donnerai des nouvelles à mon retour (tardif surement)

Je sais qu'il ne faut pas crier victoire ni avoir de fausse joie mais je suis tellement contente de savoir qu'il a encore une chance!!!!

----------

bats toi petit KAISER j'allume une autre bougie pour toi   ::   ::   ::

----------


## polasson

aller que tout le monde allume sa bougie pour kaiser   ::   ::   ::   ::  

je vient de recevoir un cheque de 120 euros pour kaiser des personne qui devait adopter cheyene la soeur de kaiser 

un super grand merci a dumdum 77

----------


## estdji

voilà, mon virement a été effectué, bon ce n'est vraiment pas grand chose, mais si chacun donne un peu...

j'ai tout lu, mais je dois vous avouer que j'ai vraiment peur, on dirait que son état se dégrade...êtes vous sur et certain que notre petit kaiser ne souffre pas?je le souhaites du fond du coeur!!!
je me pose également la question suivante, que se passe t'il dans la tête de ce pauvre petit lou, n'aimerait 'il pas que tous cela cesse?il doit se sentir tellement mal; affaibli, triste...
mes questions vont peut être vous faire croire que...mais ce n'est pas le cas, je veux que kaiser s'en sorte, qu'il soit enfin tiré d'affaire et qu'il puisse vivre normalement sa vie...

courage a toi kaiser, nous pensons tous a toi et voulons que tu sois enfin tranquille , que tu vives heureux et longtemps!!!

----------


## Bruce25

Allez Kaiser tiens bon continues à te battre    ::   ::

----------


## mushu59

Je comprends bien tes questions car elles ont été les notres

On refuse l'acharnement thérapeutique et encore plus la souffrance

Heureusement Kaiser ne ressent aucune douleur.Il met toute son énergie pour se battre et si lui ne baisse pas les bras alors qu'il est en difficulté je ne veux pas les baisser

Au moindre signe de douleur nous ferons le nécessaire pour que cela cesse

Son état est préoccupant mais nous voyons à chacune de nos visites qu'il déploie des trésors de forces pour rester avec nous

Nous ne voulons pas lui hôter sa chance alors qu'il la mérite et veut continuer son combat

Vu la pathologie de Kaiser il serait décédé s'il ne luttait pas

Il peut lacher prise et arreter à tout moment d'avoir envie de reprendre des forces

Son combat est difficile et injuste 

Notre choix est de l'aider au mieux mais si Kaiser n'en peut plus nous l'aiderons à trouver le repos

J'ai beaucoup de respect et d'admiration pour lui.Je pense que je n'aurai pas eu autant de courage

----------


## MAGALI20

> Je comprends bien tes questions car elles ont été les notres
> 
> On refuse l'acharnement thérapeutique et encore plus la souffrance
> 
> Heureusement Kaiser ne ressent aucune douleur.Il met toute son énergie pour se battre et si lui ne baisse pas les bras alors qu'il est en difficulté je ne veux pas les baisser
> 
> Au moindre signe de douleur nous ferons le nécessaire pour que cela cesse
> 
> Son état est préoccupant mais nous voyons à chacune de nos visites qu'il déploie des trésors de forces pour rester avec nous
> ...


je comprends ce que tu dis mais pour l'instant s'il se bat c'est qu'il veut vivre ! un autre chiot de cet age aurait laché!! alors prions pour qu'il s'en sorte et quoique qu il en soit il aura été DIGNE jusqu'à la fin mais il VIVRA !!

----------


## mushu59

Kaiser se bat et nous sommes tous et toutes là pour nous battre avec lui

Aucune euthanasie n'est prévue à l'heure actuelle et je m'en réjouis

Il peut guérir ce bout de chou!

Je pars chez le véto dans quelques minutes et je reviendrais avec des nouvelles

Je lui fais plein de calins de votre part!

----------


## pantitia

nous attendons tous de ses nouvelles avec impatience    ::

----------


## estdji

> Je comprends bien tes questions car elles ont été les notres
> 
> On refuse l'acharnement thérapeutique et encore plus la souffrance
> 
> Heureusement Kaiser ne ressent aucune douleur.Il met toute son énergie pour se battre et si lui ne baisse pas les bras alors qu'il est en difficulté je ne veux pas les baisser
> 
> Au moindre signe de douleur nous ferons le nécessaire pour que cela cesse
> 
> Son état est préoccupant mais nous voyons à chacune de nos visites qu'il déploie des trésors de forces pour rester avec nous
> ...



je te fais confiance , j'espère et je sais que vous ne le laisseriez pas soufrir mais c'est normal que je me posais ces questions...

merci énormément a toi ainsi qu'a toutes les personnes qui s'occuppent de kaiser

énormes bisous

----------


## veggirl

je fais un virement lundi pour ce bébé    ::

----------


## pollochon

serait t'il possible d'avoir le devis de l'opération, parce que tous les jours il est demandé, et tous les jours on nous dit "oui , aujourd'hui", et toujours rien , alors ça serais bien de le mettre, sa va pas lui prendre 3 jours au véto de le faire ?? méme si le devis n'est pas complet, au moins le principal des frais .
Et c'est dans quelle clinique qu'il sera opéré ?? ( c'est noté je suppose, mais j'ai pas trouvé ) merci,
 Et courage au tit pére.

----------


## MAGALI20

l essentiel est que les résultats soient bons pour qu'il puisse etre opéré très vite moi perso je me fiche de voir la facture du véto..calins KAISER et à très vite pour des nouvelles

----------


## Bruce25

> serait t'il possible d'avoir le devis de l'opération, parce que tous les jours il est demandé, et tous les jours on nous dit "oui , aujourd'hui", et toujours rien , alors ça serais bien de le mettre, sa va pas lui prendre 3 jours au véto de le faire ?? méme si le devis n'est pas complet, au moins le principal des frais .
> Et c'est dans quelle clinique qu'il sera opéré ?? ( c'est noté je suppose, mais j'ai pas trouvé ) merci,
>  Et courage au tit pére.


C'est paece que c'est le véto qui s'occupe de Kaiser qui doit le faire, personne d'autre, et pour le moment il a plus urgent à faire    ::

----------


## elauria1

si je comprens bien les dons sont toujours d'actualité
je vais attendre les nouvelles de la viste et je ferai un virement apres si necessaire
tiens bon kaiser

----------


## La Halfeline

Voilà, j'apporte ma petite pierre: je viens de faire un virement de 10 euros sur le compte de l'association.

----------


## MAGALI20

[b] Je crois qu'il faut envoyer des dons moi c est parti ce matin, l'assoc aura toujours besoin d'argent...tiens bon Kaiser !!

----------


## shoupie

Avons nous des nouvelles de la clinique ?

 :hein2:

----------


## Bruce25

> Avons nous des nouvelles de la clinique ?
> 
>  :hein2:


  ::   ::

----------


## ancolie01

J'espère que ce silence n'est pas une mauvaise nouvelle.... nous l'espérons tous... croisons les doigts très fort.
Caresses à Kaiser, pauvre petit chou d'amour   :amour:  Que tout aille mieux pour lui.

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Coucou, voici des nouvelles de notre loulou, c'est un amour, et encore aucun mot n'existe pour le décrire, il régit et nous a ouvert ses petits yeux, il a même râlé car nat l'a trop embêté!... que vous dire de plus l'espoir est toujours de mise, en tout cas plus qu'hier donc sur l a bonne route, on tiens le cap et on garde le moral. je vous fait suivre les photos





mushu vous donnera plus d'info médicale. j'ai des vidéo je vais essayer de les coller. Bisous

----------


## ancolie01

Ouf, merci pour ces nouvelles, et ces photos, nos messages se sont croisés    ::

----------


## mushu59

Je viens vous apporter des nouvelles plutot rassurantes

Kaiser est plus vif qu'hier et le traitement a permis de remonter sa glycémie

Le taux d'amonium est bon ainsi que l'albumine

Il est faible bien évidemment mais essaye de se redresser de lui même sur ses pattes

Sa température ce soir était un peu basse 37,6°c et il est sur tapis chauffant

Il a subit une légère anesthésie pour la pose du tube gastrique et n'était pas encore bien réveillé à notre arrivée

Il a cependant ouvert les yeux, et bouge de plus en plus

on viendra vous mettre des photos et vidéos dans la soirée car je ne les ai pas en ma possession

Nous retournons le voir demain (car dimanche cela sera impossible) et le devis nous sera donné à cette occasion

Il a été réclamé à de nombreuses reprises mais le vétérinaire ne l'a pas encore fait

Je sais qu'une facture qui justifie les frais doit vous etre fournie et qu'elle était promise déjà hier mais ce retard est indépendant de ma volonté et la clinique d'Esquermes fait son possible

Je m'excuse de ne pas vous les fournir aussi vite que vous le souhaiteriez mais pour moi les progrès de Kaiser sont plus importants que de réclamer sans cesse des papiers prouvant notre bonne foi

Merci encore à tous pour votre mobilisation autour de ce petit père

----------


## Kaline

bonsoir je viens remercier killy et p,tite souris pour m,avoir defendue je pensse que je me suis trompee jai du appuyer ou il ne fallait pas car loingt de moi ses propos je suis pour la vie et non pour la mort des animaux tout les jours je me bat pour eux dans notre refuge petit kaiser tu va nous faire voir ton courageet tu va gagner sur la maladie on est tous avec toi

----------


## MAGALI20

MERCI pour ces nouvelles et ses photos c'est un ptit mec extra il mérite bien cette mobilisation et il veut nous prouver qu'il peut VIVRE !! encore merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles c'est ce qui compte pour moi..allez Kaiser, tu verras bientot ce ne sera qu'un mauvais souvenir..tiens bon!! gros calin..

----------


## gisse10

le devis pour les frais peut attendre : l'essentiel c'est de se concentrer sur notre petit bout     ::    et le véto a surement des choses plus importante à faire que cela    ::   nous attendrons  ce n'est pas le principal

----------


## GAUDREAUX



----------


## Mylenium

Ca fait tout de même mal au coeur de le voir comme ça    ::

----------


## missom66

voila 10 euro pour ce petit loulou !! je souhaite de tout mon coeur que tout se passe bien pour lui. je ne le connais pas, je ne l'ai jamais vu mais je me suis attaché à ce petit bébé tant attendrissant. 
a combien etes vous pour l'opération ?
si il faut malgré que je n'ai pas trop les moyen je referai encore un don pour ce petit courageux !!

courage a lui mais aussi a vous qui faites un travail formidable !!

----------


## Bruce25

Taux de glycemie remonté, taux d'amonium et albumine bons ... et bien certaines personnes se sont trompées hier.

Il se bat, est entre de bonne mains et l'espoir est permis    ::   ::   ::

----------


## shoupie

Quelle peine de voir ce petit bout de chou dans cet état, mais c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas l'air de souffrir. Il est si beau et si petit pour être déjà confronté à la maladie !

Je sais qu'il va tenir le coup, on le voit, c'est un combatif. 

Avec tout cet amour de vous les filles de l'association autour de lui cela ne peut être autrement. Il sent que vous êtes là, il ne lachera pas, et nous non plus ... pour vous soutenir.

Courage ! et pour moi, au diable pour l'instant les questions d'argent.
On le sauve d'abord et ensuite vous verrez. Et comme il l'a été dit par quelqu'un il y a un moment sa vie est plus importante que l'argent. En tous cas moi j'ai donné et ne demande aucune justification. Je vous fais confiance un point c'est tout.

 :merci: 


et plein de   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:   pour notre Kaiser

----------


## GAUDREAUX

coucou, alors en fin d'apres midi il y avait 1300    ::   sans compter les promesses ou autres cheques non encore deposés. Un grand merci à toutes et tous.  :merci:

----------


## pantitia

on va y arriver!! allez encore un effort pour petit Kaiser!!

----------


## shoupie

Super ... mais ce n'est pas assez .... alors ouvrez un peu plus votre coeur et pensez à lui ! N'attendez plus !

Comme je le disais ce matin les petits ruisseaux font les grandes rivières !

J'enverrai de mon côté demain matin un autre paypal dans la mesure de mes petits moyens. Si l'on peut envoyer une fois, il faut essayer de rajouter un petit quelque chose une 2e fois.

Pour l'instant je dois sortir et je prie bien fort pour notre Kaiser. Mais en rentrant ce soir tard je me remettrai à la lecture de cette chaine de solidarité formidable.



 :applause2:

----------


## anne2

> coucou, alors en fin d'apres midi il y avait 1300     sans compter les promesses ou autres cheques non encore deposés. Un grand merci à toutes et tous.  :merci:


 :applause2: 
j'ai posté mon chèque cet après-midi!

----------


## estdji

bonne nouvelles que tu nous apporte la, c'est bon signe, il était temps...mais bon ne crions aps victoire trop tot cela pourrait porter malheur...

personnellement je me fiche du devis!!!
l'état de kaiser est ce qui importe le plus, je fais confiance aux personnes qui s'occuppent de notre loulou...

comme une autre personne l'a dit je ne le connais pas mais je me suis attachée, ben c'est la même chose pour moi...

il faut absolument que ce petit être s'en sorte...

je t'embrasse petit kaiser d'amour, je pense très fort a toi  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## shoupie

Au fait, mon minou que vous avez aidé à faire adopter hier va s'appeler (vous ne devinerez jamais) .........   ::   ::  


Allez un peu d'humour au milieu de toute cette tristesse ... et d'espoir aussi ..

ZIGOMAR !!! 
Eh oui ! mais je trouve que cela lui va comme un gant car c'est un vrai ouragan.

Il fallait le faire ! Sa nouvelle maman me l'a appris ce matin au téléphone. Son petit garçon de 10 ans a trouvé lui-même le nom.

Cela vous changera tous un peu les idées de savoir que ce soir un petit minou dort paisiblement dans sa nouvelle maison en compagnie de son nouveau copain le chien "sam".

Vivement que notre Kaiser puisse avoir ce même bonheur.

 :bisous2:

----------


## MAGALI20

Pensons à Kaiser et pas  à l argent, je n en ai pas beaucoup mais s'il faut je donnerais encore...mon mari fera un peu de régime!!!!  :lol2:

----------


## marine34

ça me fais mal au coeur de le voir comme ça,  heureusement pour lui qu'il ne souffre pas.j'espère qu'il va s'en sortir je suis persuadée qu'il est dans de très bonne main.c'est super ce que vous faite.j'ai que 17 ans mais je compte faire un don ça ne sera pas énorme mais j'espère que ça vous aidera un peu.je le ferai lorsque je me serai renseigné de comment faire un virement (je suis pas très forte lol).j'atend des nouvelles et y a intérré qu'elle soit bonne  :ange2:   bat toi Kaiser

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Sachez bien que kaiser ne souffre pas c'est la premiere chose que nous demandons chaque jours, il ne souffre pas et se bat museau et griffe. Je me repete, mais encore bravo à tous et merci merci milles fois.

----------


## mushu59

Tout est fait pour que son rétablissement soit "confortable" et rapide

La glycémie qui doit etre faite régulièrement se fait à l'aide d'une petite goutte de sang prélevée en coupant une griffe

De cette façon ses veines sont ménagées.

Biensur il fait de la peine à voir mais vous rigoleriez en nous voyant le caliner et applaudir chacun de ses progrès

Ils ouvrent les yeux et voilà que nos coeurs battent la chamade.Il niche sa tete dans nos bras et nous voilà remplies de bonheur

Cela semblera peut etre ridicule à certains mais le combat de Kaiser est le notre et son courage et son amour sont déjà une belle victoire sur l'acharnement du sort

Il se bat.Il ne souffre pas et il veut vivre

Je ne sais pas si les petites vidéos pourront etre mises en ligne ce soir mais vous verrez qu'il ne baisse pas les bras

----------

c'est beau ce que vous faites et il mérite de vivre cette petite puce.

Merci beaucoup a l'équipe de reflexe adoption.
et pleins de caresse de ma part a KAISER quand vous irez le voir demain   ::

----------


## GAUDREAUX

j'ai les viedo en ma possession mais j'arrive pas à les mettres. DSL je voit quoi au plus vite et je fais le necessaire. DSL

----------


## aurore77

Bon courage à  ce petit pèpère en espérant que tout s'arrange !!!! Je viens également de faire un don, ce n'est pas grand-chose mais si tout le monde peu donner un petit peu .... il sera sauvé !!!!!!

Un gros bisous au kaiser et bon courage pour vous demain !!!

----------

A chaque fois que je viens sur ce post, j'ai les larmes aux yeux   ::    tellement ce petit est fort et la mobilisation pour lui est grande.
J'espere qu'il va tenir bon ce bébé.
Je pense fort a toi petit Kaiser   ::   ::   ::  

Pleins de caresses et de bisous pour toi.   ::   ::  

Courage   ::

----------


## isabelle

vous etes vraiment formidable et kaiser le sait il se bat pour lui biensur et aussi pour vous les filles de reflexe!!!
c'est a nous de vous remerciez pour tout le boulot que vous faites et pour tout l amour que vous apportez!
ça fait du chagrin de le voir comme ça mais qu elle bonheur se sera quand nous verrons les photos ou il ira super bien!!!
continue de te battre,tu es notre petit bouchon et si il y avait un prénom qui remplaçait :  solidarité, alors ce prénom serait KAISER! 
FEE_DODO

----------


## elauria1

je suis contente que les nouvelles soient bonnes    :Embarrassment: k: 
j'ai essayé d'envoyer un paypal mais ca marche pas j'ai pas une bonne carte  :grrr: 
mais demain en allant au marché j'irai faire un virement ( ca ca devrait marcher  :hein:  )

----------


## twinny

Le cas de Kaiser m'a énormément touché.    ::  

Ma mère et moi, nous vous envoyons chacune 25 euros soit un don pour Kaiser de 50 .

Par contre le chèque ne partira que lundi ....   ::  

Tenez-nous au courant de son état.

 ::   Gros calins à Kaiser   :bisous2:

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Un grand merci à toutes, merci
 :merci: 
 ::

----------


## xsaga2001

mushu59 c'est vraiment génial ce que tu fait pour Kaiser! Je suis persuadé que si il à beaucoup de courage pour vivre c'est par ce qu'il sais que tu est là avec ton amie à vous occupé de lui et à le bichoner.
J'ai vraiment hate d'avoir des nouvelles de lui demain soir en esperant qu'elles soient toujours bonne.

Et je te trensmet des bisous pour lui qui est très courageux et qui les mérites bien   ::   !

----------


## lyloe

Bonjour
Pouvez vous rappeler l'adresse paypal pour que je puisse aussi faire un don ?
Et en ce qui me concerne le devis j'en ai rien à faire car quand je vois avec quel amour l'équipe se dévoue pour ce petit coeur 
Le temps , l'investissement de ces gens je me dis que je les laisse juges car le principal c'est qu'il s'en sorte ... si il lui arrive quelque chose cela va leur déchirer le coeur
Bravo , vraiment bien des gens auraient abandonnés depuis longtemps
Comment voulez vous qu'il se batte pas ce ptit lou avec tellement d'amour autour de lui
Vous êtes formidables  :amour:  :amour:  :merci:  :kao3:

----------


## mushu59

Merci beaucoup pour ces mots adorables

Je ne suis pas seule à m'occuper de Kaiser car en plus de l'équipe volontaire de Reflexe et de ses membres vous etes tous là à nos cotés!

Kaiser sent tout cet amour et même si nous sommes une petite et jeune asso nous ne baissons jamais les bras

Nous remuons ciel et terre pour aider les animaux 

Kaiser n'attend qu'une chose, etre sur ses pattes et vous envoyer de nouvelles photos rigolottes

C'est un petit père courage ce bout de chien mais c'est aussi un petit clown quand il veut

J'espère pouvoir bientôt vous montrer aussi ce coté là et vous raconter toutes ses petites bétises de chiot

Il veut vivre, il nous le prouve à chaque instant et je crois dur comme fer que demain il y aura un mieux

Petit à petit il remonte la pente

----------


## MAGALI20

MOI J Y CROIS DE PLUS EN PLUS A SA GUERISON avec tout l amour que vous lui apportez il ne peut que s en sortir !!! vivement des photos de toi en forme que je puisse laisser couler des larmes de bonheur..
Merci à vous jeune et forte association car c est grace à votre volonté et à l amour que vous leur portez que nous, les internautes suivons...
Bonne chance à vous et un très grand   :merci:

----------


## mushu59

Je peux vous donner une seconde bonne nouvelle

Nous avons récolté près de 1400 euros!!!

 ::  

 :merci:

----------


## isabelle

wouaaa génial!!! bravo et merci a tous ces formidables donateurs !!

----------


## L0CA

Merci de vos messages de soutien pour kaiser! Et merci aux généreux donnateurs! Grâce à vous, vos messages d'amour et votre générosité, Kaiser se bât!

----------


## Bruce25

> Bonjour
> Pouvez vous rappeler l'adresse paypal pour que je puisse aussi faire un don ?


https://www.paypal.com/fr

 ::

----------


## ponzio

courage bébé kaiser.tu parait si frêle avec t tubes.pauvre amour.tiens bon nous sommes tous derriere toi!!   ::   ::  

ON T'AIME!!!!  :amour:  :kao3:

----------


## Mélofée

C'est toujours avec un peu d'appréhension que j'ouvre le post.

 :amour3:   Comme beaucoup ici je me suis attachée à Kaiser sans le connaître. 

Je pense que tous ensemble nous pourrons le sauver. 

J'espère que les nouvelle continueront à être rassurantes.

Bravo et merci aux bénévoles pour leur dévouement.

 ::   ::   Courage ptit Ange

----------


## mushu59

Je retourne le voir ce matin avec quelques membres de l'asso

Nous allons prendre des photos pour vous montrer l'évolution de l'état de Kaiser

Je téléphone bientôt pour avoir des nouvelles médicales fraiches et je vous les communique

Je croise les doigts!

----------


## MAGALI20

je suis aussi impatiente et avec espoir j'attends de tes nouvelles mais ton courage sera récompensé alors je recroise les doigts ..tiens bon AMOUR de chien mes pensées sont avec toi!!

----------


## gisse10

nous attendons des nouvelles de ce petit    ::   et vous avez précisé ne pas pouvoir y aller dimanche ???? bien que les vétos disent qu'un animal n'a pas la notion du temps  j'espère qu'il ne vous attendra pas trop   :?

----------


## mushu59

Je viens d'avoir quelques nouvelles mais peu en fait

Le Dr nous recevra tout à l'heure pour nous faire un bilan de l'état de Kaiser et nous donner le devis

Kaiser a toujours un souci avec sa glycémie qui fait yoyo. La prise de sang de ce matin n'a pas encore été faite donc je ne pas etre plus précise

Il est toujours alimenté par sa sonde gastrique. Tout est fait pour faire remonter son taux de sucre et augmenter le débit sanguin mais le foie semble aussi paresseux que Kaiser courageux

Les nouvelles ne sont donc ni rassurantes ni alarmantes

Les photos viendront dans l'après midi et d'autres nouvelles aussi

Merci de continuer à croire en Kaiser, il se bat!

----------


## zaba

10EUR envoyés ce matin par paypal.
Tenez bon!    :Embarrassment: k: 
Ce petit loup a apparemment des ressources inimaginables
et s'accroche à la vie!
Je pense qu'à ce stade on y croit tous et la force de la pensée est 
insoupçonnable: je suis sûre qu'il le ressent d'une manière ou d'une autre.
Il ne se bat pas pour rien, c'est évident!!
Il sent qu'il a une sacrée vie de bonheur qui l'attend après.
Vous serez toutes et tous récompensés de vos efforts!!
Si même lui se prend à être facétieux et vous faire des bêtises, c'est TRES BON SIGNE!!
Tout le monde aura compris que je crois un peu aux signes de la providence et au destin...Et le sien me semble s'améliorer!!   :danse: 
Câlinez ce craquant p'tit mec pour moi et transmettez lui toute mon affection et mon soutien!  :calinou:   ::

----------

chèque de 20 partis hier par la poste, pas possible par Paypal pour moi. j'espère que le tiot Kaiser va s'en sortir...
biz

----------


## ChatBotté

Est-il possible de savoir quel type d'opération va être faite ?

Si j'ai bien compris, Kaiser a un shunt du foie, ce qui veut dire que l'artère qui devrait alimenter le foie ne le fait pas.

L'opération consisterait donc à raccorder une artère au foie afin qu'il soit irrigué et une veine en sortie.

Est-ce cela ou un autre type d'opération ?

Bonne chance à Kaiser.

----------


## orksmann1108

louisset, tu peux arrêter c'est chiant a la fin. on n'a compris ta pas envie d'aider pour se chiot pour je ne c'est quel raison mais laisse tranquille les gens qui veulent donner d el'argent pour sauver c epetit loulou!!! maintenant laisse nous tranquille! tu ne peux pas ressentir la douleur qu'on les gen proches de Kaiser toi sa ne te fais rien tu es éleveuse donc tu n'en a rien a fiche! fin bref laisse les gens qui veulent sauver Kaiser tranquille!! 
courage petit kaiser les gens qui t'aiment son avec toi    ::   :bisous2:

----------


## mushu59

Kaiser a bien un shunt au foie (visible clairement à l'échographie)

Son foie n'est pas irrigué comme il le devrait mais fonctionne comme celui d'un foetus qui n'a pas besoin de ce système car il est alimenté par le cordon de la mère

Je ne suis pas véto aussi je vais tenter d'expliquer simplement ce que j'ai compris de l'opération

Le shunt est comme un noeud qui bloque l'arrivée au foie.Cela explique le retard de croissance et les rechutes cycliques de Kaiser.

Le foie n'élimine pas les toxiques et déchets, ne régule pas le taux de sucre et de ce fait le taux d'amonique monte et la glycémie chute

L'ammoniaque mal éliminé empoissone progressivement Kaiser et quand le seuil est atteint il fait une rechute

Le lactulose n'a pas permis de guérir le foie et n'a pas suffisamment espacé les crises

L'opération qui aura lieu si tout va bien (après que l'angiographie ait définitivement confirmé le diagnostic et qu'elle aura montré qu'il n'y a pas de souci intra hépathique)consiste à provoquer une inflamation du shunt en y déposant un petit corps étranger

Le foie va etre relié correctement et devrait à nouveau jouer son rôle.

La convalescence sera longue et très suivie et l'opération n'est pas anodine

----------


## mushu59

Je rentre du vétérinaire et je suis toute joyeuse

Biensur Kaiser n'est pas hors de danger et l'opération n'aura pas lieu de suite (il faut le stabiliser) mais il était tout joyeux de nous voir et voulait marcher de sa cage jusqu'à nos bras avec notre aide

Il avait les yeux grand ouverts et nous a fait quelques léchouilles

Nous en avions les larmes aux yeux tellement nous étions contentes

Il venait de "prendre son repas " par la sonde qui est dans son oesophage et nous entendions de mignons gargouillis

Nous ne voulions pas le fatiguer de trop car il a besoin de forces mais dès que nous le reposions dans sa cage il relevait la tete et essayait de se mettre debout

Il a eu droit à plein de calins et à sa séance de gymnastique

Ses pattes sont beaucoup moins raides et il les plie pour marcher et tenir debout

Il faisait plaisir à voir même si les photos montrent encore qu'il a besoin de repos et de reprendre des forces

Nous ne le verrons pas demain car la clinique est fermée aux visiteurs mais dès lundi nous y retournerons en espérant qu'il aille encore mieux

Le personnel de la clinique nous a bien dit qu'il ne faut pas encore crier victoire mais Kaiser est très courageux et il réagit de plus en plus positivement au traitement

Je vais vous mettre quelques photos et une petite vidéo si j'y parviens

----------


## MAGALI20

j'ai bien compris mushu59 tu t en sors bien, en effet très délicat tout ça mais moi j'ai espoir et je pense que le véto ne tenterait pas s'il n y avait aucun espoir..alors Kaiser se bat et il va s en sortir je le sens!!! courage à vous tous de l'asso et calins pour KAISER !!!!

----------


## ChatBotté

Je vous remercie pour votre réponse très claire mushu59.
Je ne suis pas véto non plus et ce niveau d'explication me va très bien  :Smile: 

J'espère que son foie permettra l'opération et que celle-ci se passera bien.

Bon courage à toute l'équipe qui soutient Kaiser et à Kaiser bien sûr.

----------


## orksmann1108

je vous envoir 1 cheque de 1,23euros pour kaiser! je sais ma somme parait ridicule mais je n'est que douze ans c'est le reste d emo argent de poche ( 5euros)!! courage petit loulou tu vas ten sortir! jesper que ma petite somme pourra aider un peu! merci a tous les personnes qui aide Kaiser! et encore désolé pour ma petite somme mais je ne peux pas demander a mes parents je me débrouille moi même je le poste ojourdui ou lundi le chèque!! courage a tous!!

----------


## orksmann1108

faut ke je le mette a kelle ordre le cheque????? je le poste lundi!! bonne chance

----------


## isabelle

> je vous envoir 1 cheque de 1,23euros pour kaiser! je sais ma somme parait ridicule mais je n'est que douze ans c'est le reste d emo argent de poche ( 5euros)!! courage petit loulou tu vas ten sortir! jesper que ma petite somme pourra aider un peu! merci a tous les personnes qui aide Kaiser! et encore désolé pour ma petite somme mais je ne peux pas demander a mes parents je me débrouille moi même je le poste ojourdui ou lundi le chèque!! courage a tous!!


si c est pas génial ça!!!! tu es une jeune fille merveilleuse reste comme tu es pour etre une adulte avec le meme grand coeur!! milles bravo!!! 
et surtout un grand merci pour kaiser! 
groooos bisous petite cocotte!

----------


## isabelle

oups du coup j ai oublié de te répondre: a l ordre de reflexe adoption

----------


## mushu59

Nat , notre présidente transmettra le devis reçu ce matin à Killy car nous ne savons pas si nous sommes autorisés à le mettre directement sur le poste de Kaiser

Ce devis comprend les frais de l'opération et de l'angiographie soit 700 euros (hors produits, réanimations, soin, médicaments et convalescence)

Nous avons eu la chance qu'il nous fasse un prix associatif et nous les en remercions car grace à leur geste nous espérons pouvoir aider d'autres animaux qui espèrent eux aussi recevoir des soins

Les autres factures arriveront par la suite car ils sont fort occupés.

----------


## estdji

> je vous envoir 1 cheque de 1,23euros pour kaiser! je sais ma somme parait ridicule mais je n'est que douze ans c'est le reste d emo argent de poche ( 5euros)!! courage petit loulou tu vas ten sortir! jesper que ma petite somme pourra aider un peu! merci a tous les personnes qui aide Kaiser! et encore désolé pour ma petite somme mais je ne peux pas demander a mes parents je me débrouille moi même je le poste ojourdui ou lundi le chèque!! courage a tous!!



ne dis pas ca c'est le geste qui  compte!!!
tu préfères donner le reste a kaiser et ca c'est vraiment très généreux de ta part.

merci a toi
bises

----------


## polasson

> je vous envoir 1 cheque de 1,23euros pour kaiser! je sais ma somme parait ridicule mais je n'est que douze ans c'est le reste d emo argent de poche ( 5euros)!! courage petit loulou tu vas ten sortir! jesper que ma petite somme pourra aider un peu! merci a tous les personnes qui aide Kaiser! et encore désolé pour ma petite somme mais je ne peux pas demander a mes parents je me débrouille moi même je le poste ojourdui ou lundi le chèque!! courage a tous!!


c vraiment tres genthil de ta part pour ton don 
tu dit que ce n'es pas beaucoup mais se n'es pas la somme qui conte c le geste et kaïser va etre tres contente d'apprendre qu'un jeune fille de douze a participer 

le cheque c au nom de reflexe adoption

je te fait plein de gros bisous

----------


## L0CA

Oui c'est le geste qui compte et combien de petite fille comme toi préférent le dépenser en bonbon!!! C'est un grand geste d'amour que tu fais à Kaiser et je suis sur qu'il est très fier de toi!  :bisous2:

----------


## teckpit42

> Biensur il fait de la peine à voir mais vous rigoleriez en nous voyant le caliner et applaudir chacun de ses progrès
> 
> Ils ouvrent les yeux et voilà que nos coeurs battent la chamade.Il niche sa tete dans nos bras et nous voilà remplies de bonheur
> 
> Cela semblera peut etre ridicule à certains mais le combat de Kaiser est le notre et son courage et son amour sont déjà une belle victoire sur l'acharnement du sort
> 
> Il se bat.Il ne souffre pas et il veut vivre


 Ridicule? Il n'y a rien de ridicule à tout tenter pour sauver un petit bout de chien qui a déjà bien vécu d'une maladie qui l'a pris pour cible.

 Quoiqu'il puisse réclamer pour avancer et continuer à se battre, je crois qu'il mérite vraiment qu'on lui donne tout!   ::  

 Je suis admirative devant sa combativité face à la maladie, devant son humeur qu'il semble garder heureuse, de votre dévouement pour le sortir de là ou en tous cas lui permettre de subir tout cela le plus sereinement possible.   :amour: 

 Je crois qu'on ne le dira jamais assez, vous faites un "boulot" formidable, et le petit Kaiser, s'il a eu la malchance d'être malade, a bien de la chance d'être tombé sur vous!   :ange2: 

 Je souhaite que grâce à vous et grâce à son courage, il continue de se battre jusqu'au bout, parce qu'il mérite bien de vivre une vraie vie de rêve après tout ça...

 Allez p'tit bout, demain sera long sans nouvelles de toi,    ::   on éspère les meilleures des retrouvailles lundi!! En attendant qu'il prenne beaucoup de forces pour affronter l'opération.    :Embarrassment: k:  :amour4:   ::

----------


## nat.lille

Je passe remercier toutes les personnes soutenant notre petit Kaiser.
J ai eu les larmes aux yeux en lisant ceci 



> je vous envoir 1 cheque de 1,23euros pour kaiser! je sais ma somme parait ridicule mais je n'est que douze ans c'est le reste d emo argent de poche ( 5euros)!! courage petit loulou tu vas ten sortir! jesper que ma petite somme pourra aider un peu! merci a tous les personnes qui aide Kaiser! et encore désolé pour ma petite somme mais je ne peux pas demander a mes parents je me débrouille moi même je le poste ojourdui ou lundi le chèque!! courage a tous!!


Nous avons eu beaucoup de don, tous nous ont touché.. mais celui ci est la lueure d'epoir qui dit que meme les plus jeunes se sentent concerné par notre appel.
Trop mimi.. a 12 ans.. heureusement que tu n'est pas devant moi, j 'taurais etouffé de bisous!
 :bisous2:  :bisous2: 
J'ai donc le devis de notre ptit bout en ma possession.
je l'ai transmis a Killy.
D'une part car elle a prit une grosse responsabilitée avec la newletter concernant Kaiser.
Faire un appel aux dons alors qu'elle en pouvait pas etre certaine de notre honneteté.    ::  
D'autre part car malgré le travail que lui procure Rescue elle prend des nouvelles de Kaiser regulierement.
Pour ceux ou celle qui desire avoir le devis sous les yeux, n'hesitez pas a me contacter via la boite Reflexe [email=reflexeadoption@yahoo.fr:2vc3pgya]reflexeadoption@yahoo.fr[/email:2vc3pgya]
Nous ne seront pas contrarié par vos demande, bien au contraire.
Avec les arnaques en tout genre que nous pouvons decouvrir de jour et jour il est dur de pouvoir faire confiance.
J aimerais aussi remercier les membres de notre asso, perrine, Loca, Mushu, Sophie.. 
Ma fidele amie de Clopotel
Christine avec qui je correspond par mail pour donner des nouvelles de Kaiser.
Merci a vous tous qui nous soutenez par vos dons et vos paroles au quotidien.  
Merci a la Lisa d'avoir laissé un message de soutien.
Merci merci merci   :merci: 
Pour vous, c'est peut etre peu de laisser un message sur ce poste mais pour nous, ca veut dire beaucoup.
Kaiser a entendu nos prieres, il faut continuer a le soutenir.
C'est un warrior, il veut vivre!
Encore une fois, merci a tous.. nous continuons notre combat!
L'argent est une chose, le bonheur de Kaiser en est une autre.
Quelque soit la somme recolté Kaiser aura les meilleures traitements possible, Il le merite.

----------


## MAGALI20

JE voulais jute dire deux mots: BRAVO et merci milles fois à vous pour votre dévouement pour ce que vous faites !!!
  moi je ne veux pas voir la FACTURE je veux juste avoir de BONNES NOUVELLES de notre petit amour de chiot qu'est KAISER alors qu'il s en sorte qu'il tienne le coup comme il a fait jusqu'à présent !! ma confiance vous est acquise soyez en certains..gros gros calin petit KAISER   ::

----------


## Anaïs

le devis a été transmis par quel biais ?  :hein: 
parce que je cherche partout mais ne trouve pas  :fou:

----------


## nat.lille

Sur le mail que Mushu m a transmise;
Une boite yahoo!

----------


## ancolie01

_Ma petite contribution de 20 euros comme promise par Paypal aujourd'hui.

Les nouvelles font plaisir. Je prie pour que ce petit bout s'en sorte, la route sera longue, mais il faut y croire, et nous sommes nombreux.

Bravo à vous toutes pour ce que vous faites pour cette puce  :amour: 
Belle association !_

----------


## mushu59

Je me suis permis de transmettre à Nat l'adresse que tu m'as laissé en mp car il était normal que nous te donnions le devis avant de le diffuser

J'en profite à mon tour pour vous remercier de votre soutien à Kaiser

Il se bat, il veut vivre et nous sommes là pour lui

J'espère avoir d'excellentes nouvelles lundi

Vos messages nous sont d'un grand secours et ils nous donnent des ailes, merci du fond du coeur

Kaiser ressent votre amour et il vous le rend en luttant encore plus fort pour guérir

----------

::   :amour:  :amour:  Courage Kaiser ! On t'aime tous !   ::

----------


## cleopatre

Je ne dirai qu'un mot: chapeau!
Vous êtes formidables(bon, ça fera + d'un mot finalement...   ::   ), ce petit, dont je suis l'histoire depuis le tout début, est exemplaire, il mérite tout le bonheur du monde, cet élan de solidarité devrait faire rougir bien des personnes, et mon Sheitan et moi croisons très fort les patounes pour la suite de l'affaire...
Mon don ne saurait tarder...
Vous êtes des exemples de générosité et d'amour.
Vive Kaiser!   ::

----------

je suis contente de ces nouvelles! je souhaite de tout coeur que Kaiser guérisse et qu'il ai une belle vie!   ::

----------


## jane29

> 


Mon dieu que ça me sert les tripes de voir le petit Kaiser ainsi...
Je l'ai "enlevé" des mains de son bourreau (le sdf), puis il devait être eutha, j'ai dit NON  :non: 
Et là j'ai trouvé de l'aide formidable sur Rescue pour trouver une asso comme Réflexe adoption pour prendre soin de lui...
Merci aussi à celles qui se sont mobilisées pour m'aider à conduire Kaiser et sa fratrie du Finistère jusqu'à Lille.
Il a déjà frolé la mort plusieures fois mon loulou, et s'il est encore là, c'est qu'il veut VIVRE   ::  
Alors, merci de vous mobiliser encore et encore pour faire de KAISER, quel que soit son destin, un modèle de générosité, de compassion et de mobilisation pour tous les animaux   :Embarrassment: k: 
Bonne chance ma petite crevette, je te sens encore dans mes bras  :amour: 
ALLEZ, DONNONS, IL LE MERITE   ::

----------


## shoupie

Allez Kaiser continues de te battre, tu es déjà un grand par ton combat contre la maladie et je suis sure qu'elle va faire de toi un merveilleux compagnon après ta guérison.

A lundi pour avoir de tes nouvelles petit bonhomme. Courage ! Nous t'aimons  



 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## xsaga2001

Pourvut qu'il continue dans cette bonne vois et que l'operation aura lieu et qu'il se rétablira.

Bon courage petite crevette ^^!    ::

----------

ouiiii courage petit Kaiser, on ne te laissera pas tomber! on est là pour toi! on t'aimeeeeeeeee   ::

----------


## mushu59

Pour patienter jusque lundi voici le lien vers notre forum où nous avons placés les photos de ce matin 

http://reflexeadoption.forumactif.fr/Ch ... 09-150.htm

Et voici le lien vers la vidéo réalisé lors de notre visite aujourd'hui

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=sD0CLeee3FY

Vous allez voir il a progressé

----------


## nenessa44

:amour4: 
 :merci:

----------


## gisse10

:merci:  ça fait plaisir de voir ce petit bouchon   :amour3:

----------

Ah super, il se bat, vraiment.
merci pour les photos et la vidéo.
courage petit bout.

 :kao3:  :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## Anaïs

oh le petit chou  :amour:

----------


## estdji

oh ca fait vraiment plaisir de le voir
mais ca fais aussi mal au coeur avec tous ces tuyaux, mais faut se dire que c'est pour un bien....
il est vraiment adorable notre petit chou !!!!

que dieu soit avec lui....
gros gros bisous a kaiser et toutes mes amitiés a tous ceux et celles qui se battent pour lui sauver la vie

----------

Pauvre tit père! sympa de le voir en vidéo.
je lui envoie tout plein de bisousssssssssssss  :amour:   ::

----------


## MAGALI20

quelle bonheur de l 'avoir vu en vidéo, le voir un peu bougé, trop craquant ce loulou vraiment un amour vivement que l opération puisse bien se passer...je prie pour toi KAISER et pas qu'aujourd hui....merci de nous l avoir montré ça nous fera patienter jusqu à lundi de le regarder...
merci à vous et gros gros calins KAISER d'  ::   un grand   :merci:  à la clinique aussi...

----------


## shmahvivi

J'espère que vous n'allez pas trop lui manquer jusqu'à lundi. Je vous envoie un chèque de 10 euros.
Petite question : est-ce déductible des impots ? Si oui ça pourrait encourager davantage de gens à donner, non ?

----------

::   aujourd'hui va être une longue journée sans nouvelles de toi petit bonhomme
je t'envoie plein de bisous et toujours une petite bougie qui brûle pour toi et qui accompagne mes prières 
bats toi mon grand tu es fort ne baisse pas les papattes on pense très très fort à toi
 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## mushu59

J'espère que nous n'allons pas trop lui manquer mais je sais que le vétérinaire de garde va lui faire des calins et bien s'occuper de lui alors cela me rassure un peu

Le personnel est très gentil et il connait leurs voix et leurs odeurs, et je pense qu'ils vont passer un peu de temps avec lui .

J'aurai adoré le prendre dans me bras aujourd'hui encore et l'encourager mais ils ont droit eux aussi à une journée de repos

Dès demain je reprends mon téléphone pour des nouvelles fraîches et nous irons le voir en fin de journée

Il continue de se battre et nous avons bon espoir de pouvoir enfin réaliser les examens pré opération très rapidement

Pour les dons nous aimerions qu'ils soient déductibles des impots mais nous n'avons pas encore reçu l'accord écrit.Le centre des impots a 3 mois pour notifier sa décision (sinon cela vaut accord).

----------


## harmonie38

vous en êtes où dans les dons
J'aimerais beaucoupvous aider financièrement mais je ne peux malhuresement pas,je ne peut que vous souhaiter du courrage
 ::   et   :calinou:   A Kaiser

----------


## mushu59

Nous comprenons bien qu'avec l'opération de Babies et ta recherche d'emploi tu ne puisses pas donner d'argent mais tu donnes de ton temps et tu prends des nouvelles et c'est tout aussi génial pour nous

Nat a posté hier une enveloppe contenant des chèques pour un montant de 135 euro.

J'ai de mon coté reçu via Sophie un don en chèque des personnes désirant adopter Cheyenne.La puce n'ayant pas survécu à la parvo ils nous offrent généreusement le montant de l'adoption pour sauver son frère!
C'est un geste formidable et peu commun

Nous nous approchons donc de 1700 euro de dons!   :Embarrassment: k: 

Un grand merci à tous!
 :merci:

----------


## shmahvivi

C'est génial !
J'ai hâte d'avoir des nouvelles demain.
J'esère de tout mon coeur que ce ptit amour aura une longue vie après cette mésaventure

----------


## Bruce25

> Pour patienter jusque lundi voici le lien vers notre forum où nous avons placés les photos de ce matin 
> 
> http://reflexeadoption.forumactif.fr/Ch ... 09-150.htm
> 
> Et voici le lien vers la vidéo réalisé lors de notre visite aujourd'hui
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=sD0CLeee3FY
> 
> Vous allez voir il a progressé


 :merci: 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## MAGALI20

QUELLLE JOIE DE LE VOIR COMME CA!!!!  MERCI TIENS BON TRESOR, pleins de caresses à toi !! et merci pour l envoie de ces photos et vidéo à vous tous...  :merci:

----------


## orksmann1108

oui vous avez toutes raison!!!courage petit kaiser!!!!!!!!!! je vous remercie de tous se que vous avez dit sur moi, sa ma beaucoup toucher! je suis heureuse que vous soyez contente de mon geste!! oui je n'edst que 12ans mais je suis une vraie passionnée d'animaux!! je ne supporte pas de les voir souffrir!! allez mon ptit kaiser!! COURAGE!!!!   ::   :bisous2:   ::   :merci:  les filles!! vous aussi vous êtes génial pour tous se que vous faites!!! et encore bravo a KILLY de vous avoir fait confiance!!!

----------


## ancolie01

Moi aussi j'ai été émue de ton geste Orksmann   ::  

Merci pour les photos et vidéos de Bout de chou Kaiser.

 ::

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Merci à tous pour votre mobilisation, comme vous le voyez le loulou prend des forces et notre espoir grandit encore dans nos coeur, il faut encore se mobiliser pour lui.

Notre bébé est un battan et qui dira le contraire doit avoir un probleme!! hihihi

Merci et Merci à tous, continuons pour lui comme lui continu.

----------


## MAGALI20

TIENS BON PETIT    ::   KAISER !! en te battant tu nous donnes du courage!!! 
mille CALINS   :bisous2:

----------


## Chloe68

Merci pour les photos et la vidéo   :amour3: 

Courage à notre petit Kaiser   :amour:

----------


## cathy rescue

:merci:  pour les photos milles milles bisous a ce petit bout a qui on pense trés ford le chéque est partie hier cathy coura

----------


## missom66

merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles et pour la photo et la vidéo !!
ça nous fait plaisir de voir le petit bout !!
courage a vous et au pti bout !!
bisous
solène

----------


## linda014

Pauvre petit bonhomme, j'espère de tout coeur qu'il va s'en sortir.

J'envoie 20 euros par chèque dés demain et je diffuse sur normandie    :Embarrassment: k: 

Bravo à toutes les personnes qui s'occupent de Kaiser et n'ont pas renoncé à le sauver

----------


## Kiya

trop touchant, vous en etes ou au niveau des dons?

----------


## La Halfeline

Mais oui, on voit déjà qu'il remonte la pente. Courage, bonhomme!  :essuie:

----------


## harmonie38

C'est bien vous en êtes déjà a la moitié de la somme récolté non ?

----------


## linda014

> Nous nous approchons donc de 1700 euro de dons!  k: 
> 
> Un grand merci à tous!
>  :merci:



Oui il semble que oui, mais il faut continuer pour récolter la somme globale

----------


## mushu59

Oui nous avons déjà récolté plus de la moitié des 3000 euros

On continue à se mobiliser en souhaitant que demain les nouvelles de Kaiser soient réjouissantes!

----------


## ponzio

rho la la on croise les doigts!!!Chaque matin je me lève ave"c une boule au ventre en me demandant si les nouvelles sont bonnes et demain sera une de ces journée.Mais le stress sera bien plus grand car c'est demain que nous saurons si Kaiser est opérable ou pas(du moins c'est ce que j'ai comrpis)!!

Courage petit bout de chou,nous t'accompagnons en pensée!!!Tu estc un battant tu veux vivre et cela se voit!!

Bravo de cette incroyable mobilisation pour cet ange,qui nous remerciera en vivant!!!!!!   ::  

 :merci:  :bisous2:

----------


## mushu59

Si tout va bien et que Kaiser est encore mieux que samedi nous pourrons en effet songer à pratiquer l'angiographie

L'examen n'a pas pu etre effectué avant car il nécessite une anesthésie importante et Kaiser ayant un foie peu opérationnel cela aurait été dangereux voire mortel

J'espère que demain il aura la pèche et que nous serons enfin fixé sur l'opération

Peut etre que quelques jours supplémentaires seront nécessaires mais je l'ignore encore et j'attends donc les nouvelles de demain avec un pincement au coeur

Kaiser est un battant et il a bien plus de courage que moi!lol

----------


## arkanes

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## mushu59

Non pas encore car je dois téléphoner après 10h quand les soins sont fait

----------


## roséedusoir14

:kao7:  Kaiser, je suis vraiment très très triste pour Toi ! ... Que de souffrances   :grrr:  :amour:

----------


## MIMI-58

Petit Kaiser j'espère que ton état est stationnaire. Courage petit bout. 
J'espère que pour Kaiser vous avez reçu mon chèque pour son opération, j'ai oublié de noter mon pseudo derrière. Le chèque est au nom de M. Mme PO..   Stéphane

58130 - J'espère de tout coeur que le petit Kaiser va s'en sortir.

----------

vite vite des nouvelles

courage petit bout   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

J'attends, comme vous, impatiemment de ses nouvelles, j'espère aussi que vous avez reçu le chèque! pauvre tit bout, si jeune et déjà tellement de souffrances!

----------


## mushu59

Je viens vous donner les dernières nouvelles de Kaiser

Son état est stationnaire mais son foie ne se remet pas au travail.

Il a donc été décidé avec le corps médical de pratiquer l'angiographie dès demain

Si celle ci montre la présence unique d'un shunt Kaiser sera opéré dans la foulée

Si l'angiographie montre des séquelles importantes du foie il ne pourra pas l'être malheureusement

Il faut donc continuer plus que jamais à croire en Kaiser et espérer que l'examen nous indiquera que l'opération est possible

Cette opération est sa seule chance aussi j'ai envie d'y croire très fort

Nous irons le voir ce soir et je pourrais vous donner des nouvelles demain

Merci encore pour vos dons et vos messages de soutien

----------

bat toi petit KAISER
l'angiographie sera bonne, il aut y croire et moi j'y crois
 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------

Pauvre tit toutou!!!!!!!!!!! on croise très très fort les doigts!  :amour:   ::

----------


## jane29

Je pense très très fort à KAISER   ::  
Je croise les doigts, COURAGE  :amour:

----------


## MIMI-58

Allez petit Kaiser, on y croit, on croise les doigts, il faut que tout réussisse et dans quelques temps nous verrons notre petit ange galoper en pleine forme. Bon courage à vous et plein d'ondes positives pour notre petiot.  :merci:

----------


## zaba

NOUS Y CROYONS TOUS TRES FORT.
Et sommes avec vous de tout coeur.    ::  
Courage!!
Et câlins tous tendres à notre petit héros.  :calinou:

----------


## Kiya

aller ca m'ennerve presque que ca ne s'arrange pas, j'ai envie d'aller dans le futur pour qu'on soit rassurés ou pas, il y a enormement de pression T__T
courage courage

----------


## roséedusoir14

> Je viens vous donner les dernières nouvelles de Kaiser
> 
> Son état est stationnaire mais son foie ne se remet pas au travail.
> 
> Il a donc été décidé avec le corps médical de pratiquer l'angiographie dès demain
> 
> Si celle ci montre la présence unique d'un shunt Kaiser sera opéré dans la foulée
> 
> Si l'angiographie montre des séquelles importantes du foie il ne pourra pas l'être malheureusement
> ...


  ::   Pour vous aider à mieux comprendre la gravité du mal dont Kaiser est atteint, cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous

 ::  http://www.vet-alfort.fr/consult/chir2/ ... index.html

"Schut = est un court-circuit dans la circulation du sang"

 ::   Ses bénéfices réels sur le plan hémodynamique et biologique sont contrebalancés par des risques majeurs d'embolie gazeuse ou fibrino-cruorique. 

C'est extrèmement grave !  :grrr:

----------


## shoupie

ALLEZ ENCORE UN PETIT EFFORT KAISER - APRES CE QUE TU AS DEJA FAIT TU PEUX Y ARRIVER - ON EN EST SURS - TU VIVRAS !! ET TU SERAS UN CHIEN MERVEILLEUX.

COURAGE PETIT KAISER TU VAS GAGNER CAR NOUS PRIONS TOUS BEAUCOUP POUR TOI; TU LE MERITES TANT.


 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## mushu59

Oui le mal dont souffre Kaiser est grave et ce loulou se bat courageusement

Sans opération son foie n'est pas relié aux veines et ne fonctionne pas

Il faut donc souhaiter qu'une opération soit possible et faite rapidement

On continue notre mobilisation, Kaiser a besoin de nous

----------


## shoupie

ALLEZ ENCORE UN PETIT EFFORT KAISER - APRES CE QUE TU AS DEJA FAIT TU PEUX Y ARRIVER - ON EN EST SURS - TU VIVRAS !! ET TU SERAS UN CHIEN MERVEILLEUX.

COURAGE PETIT KAISER TU VAS GAGNER CAR NOUS PRIONS TOUS BEAUCOUP POUR TOI; TU LE MERITES TANT.


 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------

oui, pas bien brillant tout ça!!! effectivement c'est grave!
on croise  les doigts très très fort pour toi petit Kaiser! bat toi petit coeur!!!! on pense très fort à toi...

----------

allez *KAISER* bat toi.

Je croise les doigts pour que ca marche, allez on pense tous à lui, il faut l'aider ce petit père, l'aider à vivre..
*Kaiser, grâce à toi, tu donnes envie encore plus que tout le monde ce batte pour tes compagnons plus que jamais.*
*Tu nousouvre les yeux que tu as envie de vivre continue mon ange.*

*Je pense fort à toi et beaucoup de personnes aussi.*


on t'aime KAISER   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## roséedusoir14

[quote="mushu59"]Oui le mal dont souffre Kaiser est grave et ce loulou se bat courageusement

Sans opération son foie n'est pas relié aux veines et ne fonctionne pas

Il faut donc souhaiter qu'une opération soit possible et faite rapidement

 ::   mushu59, je tenais à apporter quelques précisions accompagnées de schémas, car je pense que beaucoup de personnes ne doivent pas connaitre le mal et la gravité dont est atteint Kaiser   :amour:   ::

----------


## mushu59

Oui tu as raison Rosée du soir et je ne suis pas pro non plus en informations médicales

Le lien que tu as donné aide bien à comprendre la pathologie dont souffre Kaiser

Je continue d'y croire et j'espère que les examens seront bons!

----------


## natced

courage mon amour petit loulou on pense tres fort a toi
accroche toi chéri petit Kaiser stp  :amour:

----------


## gisse10

> Oui tu as raison Rosée du soir et je ne suis pas pro non plus en informations médicales
> 
> Le lien que tu as donné aide bien à comprendre la pathologie dont souffre Kaiser
> 
> Je continue d'y croire et j'espère que les examens seront bons!


je ne vois pas de lien?????

----------


## framboise

> Oui tu as raison Rosée du soir et je ne suis pas pro non plus en informations médicales
> 
> Le lien que tu as donné aide bien à comprendre la pathologie dont souffre Kaiser
> 
> Je continue d'y croire et j'espère que les examens seront bons!
> 			
> 		
> 
> je ne vois pas de lien?????


http://www.vet-alfort.fr/consult/chi...unt/index.html

----------


## roséedusoir14

> Oui tu as raison Rosée du soir et je ne suis pas pro non plus en informations médicales
> 
> Le lien que tu as donné aide bien à comprendre la pathologie dont souffre Kaiser
> 
> Je continue d'y croire et j'espère que les examens seront bons!
> 			
> 		
> 
> je ne vois pas de lien?????


 Pour vous aider à mieux comprendre la gravité du mal dont Kaiser est atteint, cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous

http://www.vet-alfort.fr/consult/chir2/ ... index.html

"Schut = est un court-circuit dans la circulation du sang"

 Ses bénéfices réels sur le plan hémodynamique et biologique sont contrebalancés par des risques majeurs d'embolie gazeuse ou fibrino-cruorique. 

C'est extrèmement grave !

----------


## gisse10

c'est plus facile à comprendre avec le shéma   :merci:

----------


## iorilili

ALLLLLEEEEEZZZ mon ti Kaiser on t aime fort .... Bon courage et c est si dur qu un ti bout subisse autant de douleur !!!!!
 ::

----------

On peut croiser les doigts ,faire des prières ,envoyer de très bonnes ondes  E.T.C.

On peut faire dire a ce malheureux bout de chiot  qu'il ne souffre pas qu'il est tout content quand on le caline ...Et mème qu'il a envie de jouer .

Personne ne veut prendre sa place ? Etonnant non ?

----------


## roséedusoir14

Oui, Gisse c'est plus facile de comprendre avec des écrits illustrés de schémas. Suis pas douée en informatique ; mais j'ai des connaissances médicales assez importantes et je souhaitais que les personnes qui suivent les problèmes dont souffre Kaiser, puissent également comprendre ce qui ne va pas. 

Mais ce petit   :amour:  Kaiser, souffre il faut le savoir   :grrr:

----------

> Oui, Gisse c'est plus facile de comprendre avec des écrits illustrés de schémas. Suis pas douée en informatique ; mais j'ai des connaissances médicales assez importantes et je souhaitais que les personnes qui suivent les problèmes dont souffre Kaiser, puissent également comprendre ce qui ne va pas. 
> 
> Mais ce petit   :amour: *Kaiser, souffre* il faut le savoir   :grrr:


ça par contre, c'est un élément qui n'est pas très cool! il faut être vraiment sûr que l'opération le guérisse, car s'il souffre en attendant.... Mais l'équipe vétérinaire doit savoir ce qu'elle fait! pauvre tit bout! commencer comme ça dans la vie....

----------

> On peut croiser les doigts ,faire des prières ,envoyer de très bonnes ondes E.T.C.
> 
> On peut faire dire a ce malheureux bout de chiot qu'il ne souffre pas qu'il est tout content quand on le caline ...Et mème qu'il a envie de jouer .
> 
> Personne ne veut prendre sa place ? Etonnant non ?




je ne comprends pas ton post Sudanne:hein:  :hein:  :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2:

----------

Lorette ,je me suis basée seulement sur les messages envoyés pour encourager ce petit animal de misère .

C'est tout ,et j'ajoute qu'il souffre rien ne prouve le contraire !

jusqu'ici on prend la parole à sa place . C'est trop simple .

----------


## ponzio

c'est un peu normal de prendre la parole a sa  place, ce n'est pas lui ki va venir taper sur le clavier pour s'exprimer   :fou:

----------

Exact Ponzio mais il ne faut pas enticiper il ne dirait peut ètre pas la mème chose que vous   :hein2:  :hein2:  :hein2:

----------


## mushu59

Je m'occupe du cas de Kaiser depuis le début et je peux vous assurer que nous n'avons pas envie de rire avec cette histoire

La pathologie congénitale de Kaiser est grave et mortelle sans opération

Nous n'aurions pas lancé un appel de masse si nous ne nous rendions pas compte de ce qui se passe pour lui

La question qui nous vient toujours en tete est de savoir s'il souffre

Si c'était le cas il y a bien longtemps que nous l'aurions fait endormir

Il se bat et lutte.Vous dire que ce qu'il vit est agréable serait un mensonge éhonté mais dire que nous le faisons souffrir alors qu'il nous reste toujours la possibilité de l'euthanasier me blesse beaucoup

Si Kaiser est opéré biensur que les suites opératoires seront très douloureuses et il aura besoin de dérivés morphiniques pour supporter la douleur et ne pas risquer de complications

Par contre nous accuser de mentir, de vous faire croire qu'il est joyeux ou autre est mal nous connaitre

Nous diffusons les nouvelles tous les jours, nous ne pratiquons pas la langue de bois et ceux et celles qui ont pris de temps de regarder les photos et vidéos se rendent bien compte que Kaiser est en soins intensifs.

Je serai malhonnete de vous raconter qu'il va de mieux en mieux, que son état n'est pas inquiétant et qu'il joue comme un fou mais je le serai peut etre encore plus en vous disant que nous arretons notre combat alors qu'il lui reste une chance

Sans opération il n'a aucune chance de vivre, avec l'opération il peut également déceder mais je n'ai jamais caché les risques ni affirmer que l'opération serait une réussiteà 100%, je veux juste donner une chance à un chiot qui malgré le sceptiscisme de certains se bat à chaque minute

Personne ne peut échanger sa place avec lui et comme je l'ai dit dans un de mes précédents messages il a bien plus de courage que moi car j'aurai depuis longtemps baisser les bras

Je comprends vos remarques mais sachez qu'elles me heurtent car nous faisons tout notre possible pour lui et cela en concertation avec les professionnels qui l'entourent

----------

continuez et toi aussi KAISER continue à te battre
je suis de tout coeur avec vous et avec lui
depuis le début de cet appel je fais brûler jour et nuit des petites bougies pour le petit chou et je prie tous les jours pour lui bien que je ne sois pas vraiment croyante mais je me dis que s'il y a vraiment quelqu'un là haut il ne doit pas être indifférent à un petit être qui souffre , qu'il soit humain ou non
tu mérites de vivre KAISER et de vivre bien et je peux vous affirmer que si on pouvait prendre sa place je serais déjà là bas pour que lui puisse courir dans les champs

----------


## MIMI-58

Continuez de vous battre aux côtés du petiot. S'il a une chance,il faut tout tenter, lui aussi il veut se battre. Alors battons nous avec lui et vous et attendons des jours meilleurs pour lui et vous, c'est tout ce que je vous souhaite à l'un et l'autre.   ::

----------


## isabelle

tu as raison mushu et je comprends que certains messages te heurtent ,continuez a vous battre a ses cotés pour qu il en est encore envie comme il en a eu envie jusqu a présent .Nous sommes toutes et tous là pour vous soutenir,vous n'avez pas pris la solution de faciliter qui aurait été de l'endormir et vous avez bien fait,tant de personnes ne se seraient pas embeté  :grrr:   alors je vous redis une fois de plus comme je le fait depuis plusieurs mois :bravo a toutes et un grand merci 
et je reve du jour ou kaiser sera en pleine forme et ou il vous lançera un regard pour vous dire: éh les filles vous avez eu les pétoches hein! j'vous ai bien eues,bon maintenant venez donc essayer de chopper cette baballe!

----------


## MAGALI20

Je ne dirais qu'une chose, que l'angiographie soit bonne et qu'il puisse etre opéré.. COURAGE KAISER je crois en toi!! COURAGE AUSSI A ceux qui peuvent le voir..NE NOUS LAISSE PAS KAISER    ::

----------


## gat

> mais je me dis que s'il y a vraiment quelqu'un là haut il ne doit pas être indifférent à un petit être qui souffre , qu'il soit humain ou non


Heum, ne nous éloignons pas du sujet ... si yavait vraiment qqun là haut, yaurait-il tous les jours dans le monde des êtres humains, vivants qui souffriraient ?? Je préfère penser aux bonnes ondes que nous pouvons tous lui envoyer, que penser à qq chose qui n'existe pas et qui je pense n'a pas beaucoup de place dans le coeur des Rescuiens qui voient du malheur tous les jours avec la souffrance des animaux .. 
Je pense à toi Kaiser et je suis sûre que tu reçois tout l'amour dont tu mérites, tu es bcp plus fort que pas mal d'êtres humains réunis, dont moi    ::

----------


## athila44

Bonjour

Je voulais juste dire que j'étais avec vous pour le combat de kaiser, j'espere que l'angiographie revelera qu'un seul shunt et qu'il sera opérable.

Je suis d'autant plus convaincu du bien fondé de votre opération depuis que j'ai vu la vidéo sur la page d'accueil.

Qui est on pour décider du droit de vie ou de mort d'un animal en bonne santé???

Sudanne: tes commentaires n'apportent rien au sujet, alors abstient toi

mushu: courage, demain sera le jour du verdict, continuons à esperer et si jamais vous devez prendre la décision finale pour eviter à kaiser de souffrir, sachez que nous serons avec vous, ne culpabilisez pas, vous avez tout tentez.

Mais on y croit!!!!   ::   ::   ::  
Courage Kaiser  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## cricket

::   courage mushu ,gros calin a kaiser !   ::

----------

::   j'ai eu ce cas ,il n'avait qu'un an    ::

----------


## soleil de floride

Je suis l'histoire depuis le début et financièrement, je ne peux rien faire pour l'instant    ::  
Mais je voulais tous vous soutenir dans ce beau combat qui est fondé, beau et juste    ::  
Ne vous laissez pas gagner par la tristesse lorsque des gens ont de mauvaises paroles ....
" Petit Kaiser, repose toi bien, prends des forçes pour demain et saches que ni toi ni tes sauveurs ne nous decevront, quoiqu'il advienne. Tu es entouré et aimé, toutes les chances sont de ton côté; je te fais mille et une bises "
 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## nat.lille

Je ne suis pas aussi diplomate que Mushu.. 
Je dirais juste un grand merci au personnes qui nous soutienne, ca fait reelement plaisir.
J ai recu une grande partie des cheques ce matin avec de gentil petit messages d'encouragement pour Kaiser et ca..meme si c'est peu pour vous, c'est enorme pour nous!
Pour reprendre les propos de Mushu.. kaiser est en vie, Kaiser nous regarde avec ses grands yeux, Kaiser essaye de venir vers nous pour avoir des calins.
Kaiser veut vivre.. 
A la personne qui demandait qui voudrait prendre sa place, moi je lui demande veux tu prendre la mienne? 
Veux tu aller le voir tout les jours, le stimuler, le voir se battre? 
Veux tu rentrer chaque jours chez toi avec l impression que tu n'en a pas encore fait assez pour lui ? veux tu ne pas dormir de tes nuits en attendant des nouvelles du veto?
Veux tu prendre ma place et decider qu'aujourd'hui, Kaiser doit mourir?
Si tu as des questions, merci de ne plus zapper le moral de mon equipe sur ce poste mais me joindre directement par mp ou ma boite mail 
[email=reflexeadoption@yahoo.fr:32nr997z]reflexeadoption@yahoo.fr[/email:32nr997z]
Je ne suis pas dieu.. si Kaiser se bat, nous nous batterons pour lui malgré les messages de haine, les reflexions deplacé et le manque de moyen.
Desole de faire une tartine a chaque fois qu un message comme celui la est posté mais nous n'avons deja pas trop le moral.. 
Mais en tout cas merci a ceux qui lutte pour notre cause qui est aujourd hui la votre!
Sauvons Kaiser!

----------


## veggirl

j'ai fait partir un virement de 10 aujourd'hui


courage petit bonhomme tient le coup    ::

----------


## cricket

les virement par paypal de la semaine derniere on été reçut ? 

 oui nat lille , il faut le sauver le petit kaiser ,c fou comme il ressemble a ebene !   ::

----------


## lelie_67

J'espere que vous avez eu l'argent que j'ai viré vendredi. 
Tous les jours je lis les nouvelles du petit Kaiser et je prie pour lui, pour qu'il s'en sorte. Je ne viens pas le dire tous les jours mais je veux que vous sachiez que je pense à lui et je lui envoie pleins d'ondes positives ... Tout ce que vous faites pour lui est genial. Bravo, je ne vous l'ai pas encore dit mais je vous admire, je ne pense pas que j'aurais la force de faire pareil... Encore bravo. Et j'espere vraiment que l'angio sera bonne et que l'opération sera possible.

Courage KAISER   :amour:

----------


## polasson

> Je ne suis pas aussi diplomate que Mushu.. 
> Je dirais juste un grand merci au personnes qui nous soutienne, ca fait reelement plaisir.
> J ai recu une grande partie des cheques ce matin avec de gentil petit messages d'encouragement pour Kaiser et ca..meme si c'est peu pour vous, c'est enorme pour nous!
> Pour reprendre les propos de Mushu.. kaiser est en vie, Kaiser nous regarde avec ses grands yeux, Kaiser essaye de venir vers nous pour avoir des calins.
> Kaiser veut vivre.. 
> A la personne qui demandait qui voudrait prendre sa place, moi je lui demande veux tu prendre la mienne? 
> Veux tu aller le voir tout les jours, le stimuler, le voir se battre? 
> Veux tu rentrer chaque jours chez toi avec l impression que tu n'en a pas encore fait assez pour lui ? veux tu ne pas dormir de tes nuits en attendant des nouvelles du veto?
> Veux tu prendre ma place et decider qu'aujourd'hui, Kaiser doit mourir?
> ...



bien dit nat je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi
c facile a certaine personne de critiquer quand il ne sont pas tout les jours auprés de kaîser et de voir qu'il se bat
seul les personne qui l'on connu du tout debut peuvent savoir que ce petit bout de chien es un battant
et si lui se bat pour vivre comment aurions nous le droit de le laisser mourir sans rien tenter
vous n'avez pas le droit de sapper le moral de l'equipe de reflexe
et je sais trés bien que se n'es pas facile pour nat et mushu d'aller tout les jours voir kaïser car il ont tres peur d'apprendre une mauvaise nouvelle
on tient enormement a notre loulou et moi la premiere car avec lui sa ete fusionnel au premier regard mais je suis a 1h de lille donc pas evident d'y etre tout les jours mais je sais que tout mes calins et tout mes bisous lui sont transmit tous les jours et je leur dit une super grand merci
se sont des personnes au grand coeur qui ne laisserons pas souffrir kaïser meme si sa leur seras dur de prendre la decision fatal elle le feront
alors que les oiseaux de mauvaise augure passe leur chemin

----------


## shoupie

Oui Nat continuez ainsi, vous êtes toutes merveilleuses avec ce petit bout et quoi qu'en disent certains il ne faut pas baisser les bras.

Allez haut les coeurs pour que Kaiser vous sentent optimistes et joyeuses lorsque vous allez le voir, c'est important pour son moral à lui aussi, nos amis les animaux ressentent les choses mille fois mieux que nous.

Courage les filles, on est là près de vous en pensées, en finance, malheureusement pas en personne mais de tout notre coeur.

 :merci:  :merci:   pour lui

----------


## Frune

Je viens de voir le mail qui a été envoyé en commun. J'ai fait un petit don à la hauteur de mes moyens, c'est à dire pas grand chose mais mettant bout à bout, j'espère que ça changera les choses pour ce petit. 
Vous en etes à combien d'argent récolté?

----------


## estdji

j en ai marre de voir des personnes juger les actes de muschu, nat et des autres  "anges" qui s occuppent de kaiser!!!
mettez vous a leur places, pensez vous qu elles ont le beau rôle? qu elles ont envie de voir ce ptit père dans cet état? de ne pas savoir comment cela se passera pour la suite? et devoir peut être prendre la décision que tout le monde redoute?

personnellement je ne voudrai pas être a leur place, surement par lâcheté, par peur, par manque de courage...
alors je dis bravo a vous toutes, nous soutenons kaiser , mais nous vous soutenons également, car comme toutes les personnes qui sont sur ce forum, voir un animal dans cet état, nous empêche de dormir, de vivre, d être serein...
pensez également que ces filles le voient, le calinent, l aiment encore plus que nous, et s y sont attachées !!!
alors si vous  vous posez des questions, comme moi je m en suis posée, faites le mais , il y a la manière de le faire...

sur ce, courage a  vous toutes et vivement que cette situation soit enfin terminée pour tout le monde mais surtout pour KAISER!!!

----------

> Envoyé par lorette33
> 
>  mais je me dis que s'il y a vraiment quelqu'un là haut il ne doit pas être indifférent à un petit être qui souffre , qu'il soit humain ou non
> 
> 
> Heum, ne nous éloignons pas du sujet ... si yavait vraiment qqun là haut, yaurait-il tous les jours dans le monde des êtres humains, vivants qui souffriraient ?? Je préfère penser aux bonnes ondes que nous pouvons tous lui envoyer, que penser à qq chose qui n'existe pas et qui je pense n'a pas beaucoup de place dans le coeur des Rescuiens qui voient du malheur tous les jours avec la souffrance des animaux .. 
> Je pense à toi Kaiser et je suis sûre que tu reçois tout l'amour dont tu mérites, tu es bcp plus fort que pas mal d'êtres humains réunis, dont moi


je ne m'éloigne pas du sujet , je ne me pose plus de questions,et je ne tiens pas à phylosopher sur le sujet 
 à mon age la seule chose qui compte pour moi c que le petit loulou s'en sorte
alors arrêtez de saper le moral de tous avec les hors sujets, chacun fait ce qu'il peut suivant ses moyens pour ce petit bout
chapeau bas à toute l'équipe de réflex qui s'occupe de ce petit et aussi à l'équipe soignante, vous avez tous mon admiration
ce petit nous donne à tous une leçon de courage comme seuls les animaux savent le faire
bats toi petit KAISER sors toi de là très vite pour montrer aux oiseaux de mauvaise augure qu'ils ont eu tord de ne pas croire en toi
 :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## MAGALI20

tout a fait d accord avec ce que tu dis estdji, eux assument plus que nous c'est certain il est comme leur pti bou, alors stop !! ils en ont assez !! Il reste quelques heures pour connaitre le verdict pour l'opération donc je pense qu'ils doivent etre effondrés malgrès leur courage !! c est vrai qu'il en faut du courage alors RECONFORTONS LES ENCORE JUSQU AU BOUT..
Que KAISER s en sorte ils ont tout fait POUR !!!
BON COURAGE et BRAVO!!
Calins pti KAISER...

----------

En tout cas, je suis avec vous (l'équipe de reflexe adoption) Bravo pour ce que vous faites depuis le début, de vous battre avec KAISER pour qu'il vive.
souvent les gens auraient rien tenté, car pour eux payer aurait été une perte.
Alors n'ayer pas le moral sapper on est avec vous, et pour certains message odieux que vous recever, passer votre chemein, vous savez ce que vous faites.
GROS BISOUS


et pleins de câlins et caresses à KAISER
On pense tous à lui, on l'aime et il est dans notre coeur.
Bat toi petit bouchon.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## still69

Je ne comprends pas : si c'est bon, l'opération a lieu dans la foulée, mais les 3000 ne sont pas encore rassemblés?
Courage à vous qui voyez Kaiser tous les jours ! Bats-toi petit loulou !

----------


## isabelle

> Je ne comprends pas : si c'est bon, l'opération a lieu dans la foulée, mais les 3000 ne sont pas encore rassemblés?
> Courage à vous qui voyez Kaiser tous les jours ! Bats-toi petit loulou !


je suppose que si  toute la somme n'est pas réunis il y a aura surement une paiement en plusieurs fois mais les responsables de reflexe te diront ça mieux que moi,une bonne somme a déja été récupéré grace a vous mais pas la totalité c est pour ça qu il faut encore se mobiliser pour kaiser   :merci:

----------


## Vanille 2

Courage p'tit bout,
je vous envoie un chèque de 30  par courrier demain!   ::

----------


## MALIN

GROS CALINS AU PETIT HOMME    ::   JE PENSE A VOUS TOUS TRES FORT, VOUS ETES FORMIDABLE   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------

Allez Kaiser, demain les résultats nous apporterons une bonne nouvelle j'en suis certaine !
Merci à toutes les personnes qui s'occupent chaque jour de ce petit malheureux, sans vous que serait-il aujourd'hui...Vous êtes courageux de faire tout ça. BRAVO !!


[scroll:3inifmpt]*    KAISER continue à te battre, on pense tous à toi   * [/scroll:3inifmpt]

----------


## isabelle

envoyons tous de super bonne ondes a notre petit kaiser pour que demain nous ayons une super bonne nouvelle!!!
bat toi pti bouchon on t'aime   ::   ::   ::

----------


## shmahvivi

Peu importe les crtiqueurs, c'est tellement facile de critiquer quand on ne se mouille pas !! Moi je dis le plus important c'ets de faire notre max pour aller dans le sens que ce chiot semble nous indiquer : son envie de vivre et sa façon de se battre. Il n'y a rien de plus parlant !! Voilà que les mécontents laissent les gens de coeur faire de leur mieux.

----------


## mushu59

Désolée de ne pas avoir donné des nouvelles plus tôt mais je suis rentrée horriblement tard car nous étions sur un sauvetage.

Kaiser n'était pas très bien hier soir mais il réagissait lorsque nous lui parlions

Aujourd'hui est un jour très important pour lui.L'examen sera pratiqué ce matin et comme je suis en rendez vous toute la matinée c'est Nat qui appellera les vétos pour prendre des nouvelles

Nous n'en aurons surement pas beaucoup tant que l'angiographie n'aura pas été pratiqué mais nous continuons de nous battre et Kaiser aussi

La journée va etre longue et difficile pour tout le monde mais j'espère pouvoir vous annoncer ce soir que l'opération a été effectué qu'elle s'est bien déroulée

Nous n'avons pas encore récolté la somme de 3000 euros mais à ce stade l'argent n'est pas le plus important

Merci pour tous vos messages qui m'ont fait chaud au coeur et m'ont fait oublié les messages critiques et les reproches

Merci d'aimer Kaiser comme nous l'aimons

----------


## athila44

Kaiser , pour toi c'est un grand jour, ne nous leurrons pas, quelque soit l'issue de la journée tu traversera la pire épreuve de  ta vie.

Je pleure en mettant ces quelques lignes, soit fort bout de chien et si tu dois prendre ton envol sois sur que tous nos chiens dejà parti te feront la meilleur place. 

Pour l'instant continue a t'accrocher, je prie pour ton foie ne soit pas si malade que ça.

L'équipe de Réflexe, courage aussi pour cette dure journée, et bonne chance, on est avec vous.  :amour: 

 ::   bises

ingrid

----------

J'y crois, et je sais que tout le monde fait de son mieux pour ce tit bout, bravo à tous ceux qui s'occupent de Kaiser.
Petit Kaiser, bats toi tit amour, je penserai fort à toi aujourd'hui, mon Icare du pont de l'arc en ciel te portera chance, il trouve que tu es bien trop jeune pour le rejoindre... BISOUSSSSSS KAISER....

Et je suis de tout coeur avec les personnes qui s'occupent de Kaiser et sont dans la terrible attente, oui la journée va être longue pour tout le monde! encore MERCI.

----------


## titmelie

Kaiser, accroche toi, tout le monde compte sur toi et ta volonté de vivre pour passer cette épreuve.

Donner nous dès que possible de bonnes nouvelles de ce petit bout. 

Courage, l'attente est déjà dure pour nous qui ne le connaissont que par rescue alors je n'ose imaginer quel stress cela doit etre pour vous qui allé le voir tous les jours.

Kaiser, on compte sur toi, ne baisse pas les bras si pret du but!!!!

----------


## cricket

courage a toi petit bout ! que la journée va etre longue .

ta petite soeur èbéne t envoie un wagon de bisous ,et de courage !   ::  

bonne chance !    ::

----------

:amour:toutes mes pensées sont avec toi  ,tout au long de cette journée

----------


## baboon94

bon courage à Kaiser et à toute l'équipe de Reflexe adoption pour cette longue journée....

Pleins d'ondes positives pour toi, petit bout de chien sans défense   :bisous2:   ::

----------


## MAGALI20

c est le jour J kaiser, ce sera long mais la flamme de l'espoir est toujours allumée alors CONTINUE A TE BATTRE pti amour de chien, toutes mes pensées pour l'équipe et POUR TOI KAISER  :amour:  :amour: 
Pour l'argent si le destin veut que ton opération se fasse ne t en fais pas j'en enverrais encore l ESSENTIEL EST QUE TU T EN SORTES ..
ALLEZ montres nous que nous avons raison de CROIRE EN TOI !!!

----------

C'est sur que l'attente va être interminable, mais on crois tous en toi MON KAISER; alors bats toi encore, on est tous avec toi.
bon courage à tous l'équipe.
Avec mon homme qui regarde tout les jours l'évolution du petit bouchon on croise les doigts, ainsi que tout le monde à la maison, toutes les pattes sont croisées.

[size=18]ALLEZ KAISER  ON T'AIME [/size]

----------


## vivre libre

Courage à toi petit Kaiser..bats toi... Tout plein d'amour et d'onde positives pour toi


Courage aussi à tes nounous de coeurs, à toute l'equipe de reflexe adoption....   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ancolie01

Mille caresses à toi petit bout    ::  
Courage à vous tous    ::

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Bonjour, sachez bien que aujourd'hui plus que d'argent nous avons besoin de soutiens, c'est une journée horriblement longue comme le dit mushu qui se prepare.

Nous souhaitons tous que les nouelles soient bonnes, et comprenez bien que aujourd'hui, reflexe adoption, à plus que le coeur noué, la boule à la gorge et les larmes aux yeux ne nous laisse pas de repis aujourd'hui car nous aons eu notre bébé dans nos bras, nous lui avns fait des bisous, des calins et aant tout cela nous l'aons ue jouer.

Merci à vous pour votre soutien, aujourd'hui mobilisons nous pour enoyer de bonnes ondes à notre Kaiser qui se bat encore et toujours.

----------


## polasson

tient le coup mon petit amour toute mes penssée sont avec toi 
sa va etre une horrible journée d'attente pour moi mais je continue a y croire comme toutes les personne s qui s'occupe de toi a reflexe

ma bougie es allumée depuis hier soir et elle continue de bruler je croise les doigt et j'ai le coeur super serrer   ::  

je t'aime du plus profond de mon coeur ma petite boulle d'amour   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zaba

Ne lâchez pas l'affaire courageuses bénévoles de Reflexe!
C'est difficilement imaginable mais on doit être un sacré paquet
derrière vous à vous envoyer toutes les meilleures pensées
et les ondes les plus positives qui soient pour vous soutenir!
Nous sommes très nombreux à croire en Kaiser et son appétit
de la vie. Je suis persuadée qu'il ne nous décevra pas!
Faisons lui confiance.
Mes 3 compagnons à 4 pattes se joignent à moi pour lui transmettre
tout plein d'affection (des léchouilles en ce qui les concerne!) et d'encouragement dans sa lutte.
Vous avez tout mon soutien moral faute de mieux.
Soyez fortes!!

----------


## polasson

merci zaba pour ton soutien c vrai qu'aujourd'hui l'equipe de reflexe va avoir enormement besoin de tout le soutien possible

----------


## La Halfeline

Tenez le coup, les gens, on est derrière vous!!   ::

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Nous sommes tres touchésde voir votre soutiens chaques jours, car je peux vous dire que sur certains autres sites les gens ne prennent même pas la peine de prendre des nouvelles!!

Bravo à vous et un grand merci. On tiens le coup avec la force et le courage de notre kaiser, grace egalement au soutien de notre equipe on se remonte mutuellement et aussi et surtout grace à vous tous merci pour vos message de soutiens, nous le dirons jamais assez.

----------


## still69

Je suis très ému de lire tous vos messages, je vais rentrer tard ce soir car travail oblige et j'espère pouvoir lire de bonnes nouvelles.
Kaiser sait que tout le monde est derrière lui pour le soutenir ! 
Pleins de bisous à ce petit bout et beaucoup de courage !

----------


## r'is27

Courage à toi petit bébé et accroches toi, tu verras la vie peut être aussi merveilleuse, courage à tout l'équipe et bravo pour tout ce que vous faites.

----------


## L0CA

Merci à tous pour votre soutien, aujourd'hui kaiser a besoin du soutien de tous, ainsi que l'équipe reflexe. Nous sommes touchés par vos messages de soutien. Cette journée risque d'être longue

----------


## LeMartien

Ce site est formidable, tout comme ses membres, on ne pourrait demander des nouvelles  :Smile: 

COURAGE PETIOT  :Smile:   :bulldog:

----------


## maddy57

c'est une journée décisive pour le petit bout et j'imagine bien l'angoisse que vous pouvez ressentir car n'ayant jamais eu de contact avec Kaiser, j'ai moi aussi un noeud à l'estomac. J'espère de tout coeur lire ce soir que l'opération a eu lieu et meme s'il ne sera pas encore sorti d'affaire, me dire qu'il est sur le bon chemin...
Bon courage pour cette journée et je suis certaine que tout cet élan, que toute cette mobilisation autour et pour lui, ne peut pas rester vain !

----------


## shoupie

SVP Lemartien écrivez tout clairement car vos signes  :Smile:  dans la langue SMS tout le monde ne les comprend pas. Le français est une belle langue alors respectons la. Merci.

J'attends avec tellement d'impatience des nouvelles du petit bout. C'est vrai que la journée va être longue pour tous ceux et celles qui prient pour Kaiser.

Allez petit mignon, encore une effort, on est là pour te souhaiter le meilleur.

Et allez les filles de reflexe, courage pour cette journée décisive. On est près de vous en pensée. Nous vous aimons pour ce que vous êtes et pour ce que vous faites. Surtout ne changez jamais !

 :amour:  :amour:

----------


## ponzio

Kaiser est un loulou très fort.Il sent notre amour et notre espoir...Il fera tout pour se battre,pour survivre et nous montrer ses grands yeux pleins d'amour.  :amour3: 

Courage bébé, cette journée va être pour toi la plus difficile e  le dernière épreuve vers un avenir meilleur, quoi qu'il arrive!!!   ::  

ON T'AIME PETIT AMOUR!!  :kao3:  :kao3:

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Sachez bien que dès que des nouvelles nous parviennent nous vous en ferrons part. Je parttravailler et j'espere revenir avec des bonnes nouvelles affichées ce soir. Merci encore à tous BISOUS

----------


## isabelle

courage kaiser,courage les filles de reflexe,vous aimez kaiser et il vous aime il va tout faire pour rester avec vous ,avec nous tous qui pensons a lui en ce moment difficile ou il se bat pour avoir une vie belle et douce qu il aura bien mérité.
comme le dit icarina du pont de l'arc en ciel icare et caramel le surveille et il ne veulent pas de lui la haut il est trop jeune et a trop de belles choses a vivre sur notre terre parfois si cruelle,et puis icare et caramel ne le veulent pas parce qu il ferait que des bétises et eux ils aiment pas ça du tout du tout    ::  
petit kaiser je pense a toi je t'envoi tout ce que je peux,mes prieres,des bonnes ondes,je te fais d'énormes calins

----------

> Sachez bien que dès que des nouvelles nous parviennent nous vous en ferrons part. Je parttravailler et j'espere revenir avec des bonnes nouvelles affichées ce soir. Merci encore à tous BISOUS


merci! bon courage pour le boulot! moi c'est de 16 h à 20 h j'espère de bonnes nouvelles à mon retour!

----------


## MIMI-58

Allez petit Kaiser bat toi comme tu le fais depuis le début, on y croit, on croise les doigts, les pattes. Encore une 1/2 journée à attendre de tes nouvelles. Bon courage à l'équipe qui a toujours été à tes côtés, qui fait tout ce qui est en son pouvoir pour te soutenir, et qui saura agir pour ton bien. Courage et plein d'ondes positives pour toi petit Kaiser  :amour:   ::

----------


## jane29

Que le temps est long quand on attend des nouvelles d'un bout de choux comme Kaiser   ::  
Toutes mes pensées vont pour ce petit coeur et toutes les adorables bénévoles de rélexe adoption qui le soutiennent et qui vivent cette angoisse aux premières loges   ::  
Vous n'êtes pas seules, on est là pour vous soutenir dans cette épreuve   ::  
COURAGE   ::

----------


## Lalie

Courage, petit KAISER, nous sommes tous avec toi ... :bisous2: 

et avec ceux qui t'entourent  :amour:

----------

j'ai suivis cette histoire depuis le début, j'ai lu toutes les pages et tout les messages, jamais je n'avais posté car j'avais honte de ne pas pouvoir faire de dons mais aujourd'hui je ne resterais pas silencieuse car je veux que KAISER entende que je suis la je le soutient de tout mon coeur

Petit loulou tu es beau, tu es courageux et tu doit te battre, aujourd'hui c'est un grand jour pour toi et pour nous, nous suivons tous ton histoire, nous pensons a toi et nous t'aimons tous très fort

Sache petit loup que si j'avais eut de l'argent j'aurais pris un billet de train rien que pour te rencontrer car des anges comme toi il n'en existe pas beaucoup

Allez mon grand bat toi, j'ai plus internet mais j'espére qu'un signe apparaitra aujourd'hui qui fera que tu vivra comme dans mes réves


Pour l'equipes et tout les membres, félicitations pour tout ce que vous faites

gros bisous, tendres calins    ::   ::   ::   ::  

Elodie

----------


## soaz16

Allez petit kaiser, il faut te battre!!!
Nous sommes tous avec toi.
 :amour: 
Merci à toute l'équipe qui se démène pour le sauver.  :merci:  :applause2:

----------


## natced

20 euros postés aujourd hui pour ce petit loulou
courage bonhomme on pense tous fort à toi
bats toi mon coeur
merci à vous tous pour vos dons et merci à ceux qui sont près de lui et qui ont lancé le sos sans qui rien n'aurait été possible

----------


## cricket

3 petites bougies brulent pour petit kaiser !  :bisous3:

----------

Je ne cesse de penser a toi petit bout, bat toi, je te transmets tout mon courage   ::   ::  

Courage aussi a l'equipe de reflexe adoption   ::

----------


## iorilili

::    allez mon kaiser.... je ne pense qu'à toi aujourd hui... je souhaite que cette angio se passe bien et nous apporte de bonne nouvelles .... 
Je taime fort bou de chou   :amour: 
Tout le monde est derrière toi

----------

je pense très fort à toi tit Kaiser!!! et que tu guérisse vite et puisse être heureux comme tu le mérites!  :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## katia02

je transmet et pas de gaiété de coeur:
je viens vous donner des nouvelles qui ne sont malheureusement pas bonnes

suite à l'examen de ce matin les vétos se sont rendus compte que c'était le foie complet qui est malade et malheureusement il n'y a rien à faire

donc kaiser sera endormi ce soir

la vie est trop injuste lui qui voulai tant se battre,je suis bien triste et j'imagine la peine des bénévoles de reflexe........


j ai trouver se message tout ta l heure sur un de mes forum cela est vrais ou pas repondé moi au plus vite Merci j espere que c faut

----------


## Mylenium

Je suis désolée pour le petit Kaiser et surtout pour les personnes qui ont passé autant de temps auprès de lui et qui se sont battues pour lui... Et pour tout ceux qui se sont mobilisés...

Repose en paix petit Kaiser...    ::

----------


## isabelle

oui c est vrai, malheureusement c est moi qui est transmis ce message sur le forum dont tu parles,comme ja i transmis des sos pour kaiser je suis venue transmettre comme a chaque foissur les forums ou j ai posté, ici je ne l'ai pas fait pour laisser les responsables de reflexe le faire et pour les laisser un petit moment tranquille car leurs chagrin doit etre immense , c est tres triste et injuste comme je l ai déja dit    ::

----------


## cricket

c injuste ,il c battu jusqu a aujourd hui .pourquoi ,la vie est elle si cruelle !

----------

Oh merde!!! pauvre tit père!!! il est si jeune!
comme les bénévoles et le corps médical qui ont entouré Kaiser, doivent être bien malheureux(ses), c'est une bien triste nouvelle!!!!
décidémment cette semaine est mauvaise, Kaiser ira rejoindre mon Icare pratiquement 3 mois plus tard presque jour pour jour....   ::

----------


## cricket

pour l instant petit kaiser est toujours en vie ,je refuse d accepter ça ,un miracle peu arriver !  :grrr:

----------

pauvre petit père tu ne peux pas partir tu t'ai tant battut, tu nous a prouvé que tu été fort, je ne veux pas que tu parte mais je sais que c'est la mleilleures des solutions pour toi donc je t'encourage, soit heureux la haut et vis la vie que tu voulais avec nous, veille sur toutes l'équipe de réflèx adoption qui a été la pour toi, sur toute l'équipe vétérinaire qui a éssayé et sur nous les membres qui ne voulais que ta guerison

Tu sera a jamais dans nos coeur, ne l'oubli jamais    ::   ::  *ON T'AIME*  ::   ::

----------


## isabelle

et il ira rejoindre mon caramel qui est parti il y a 4 mois pile,je sais que caramel prendra soin de lui et qu'a ses cotés rien ne pourra lui arriver!
je t'embrasse fort kaiser et j'embrasse aussi tres fort les filles de reflexe pour qui la douleur doit etre immense

----------


## katia02

::    pkoi il ne peuvent pas du tout le sauver   :grrr:   c injuste pauvre ti bébé    ::  
repose en paix petit KAISER    ::   ::

----------


## jane29

Mais quelle injustice  :grrr: 
Je suis en colère envers la vie, lle ne laisse parfois vraiment aucune chance   ::  
Pauvre petit KAISER, tu ne méritais pas ce verdict...

----------


## still69

oh c'est avec tristesse que j'accueille cette nouvelle...
Je n'ai jamais rencontré Kaiser et pourtant j'éprouve déjà beaucoup de peine, alors j'imagine votre sentiment, vous qui le voyez tous les jours...
La vie est trop injuste, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai du mal à venir sur ce forum régulièrement car je ne supporte plus de lire toutes ces mauvaises nouvelles, il s'est tant battu c'est trop injuste.
Petit Kaiser sache qu'on t'aime et tu ne quitteras jamais nos pensées. Sois heureux petit ange et vous là-haut accueillez ce petit trésor comme il se doit !    ::

----------


## tiatia

c'est pas possible!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

il s'est tant battu, je n'ose le croire!!!
je suis trés triste de cette nouvelle! c'est horrible! il ne se dout ememe pas de ce qui va se passer... je suis profondément touchée...

 ::   ::   COURAGE KAISER ON T'AIME TRES TRES FORT!!!!!!!   ::   ::

----------


## mushu59

Je viens malheureusement confirmé le message et vous annoncer que nous ferons endormir Kaiser en fin de journée

Son foie n'est pas fonctionnel comme l'a montré l'angiographie et il ne peut pas vivre sous machines

Nous avons donc essayé jusqu'au bout et lutter avec lui...en vain

Petit Kaiser tu vas horriblement nous manquer mais je serai avec toi jusqu'au bout

Mon amour dépassera ma peine et puisque nous ne pouvons te sauver nous allons t'offrir le repos éternel

Je pense que tu y retrouveras tes frères et soeurs eux aussi disparus trop tot et je suis sure que tu vivras toujours dans le coeur d'Ebène et de tes sauveurs

Nous aurions tant aimé te donner une belle et longue vie mais le sort s'est acharné sur toi et malgré ta force, ton courage et ta volonté à vivre nous avons été impuissants

Je m'excuse petit Kaiser d'avoir été incapable de plus t'aider

Je sais que tu ne nous en voudras pas de là haut car tu sais combien on t'aime et combien on t'a veillé

J'espère seulement que tu partiras sereinenement et en paix

----------

courage les filles nous sommes la, faites li de grosses caresses et de gros bisous de ma part   ::

----------

y a t'il un devis?

----------


## cricket

bon courage a toutes l equipe ,beaucoup de personnes pleure petit kaiser aujourd hui ,et pour moi il vivra au travers de èbéné !  :amour: 

mushu fait lui de gros bisous de notre part pour l accompagner ,et sache que la decission est tres dur mais c aussi un acte d amour !   ::

----------


## cricket

> y a t'il un devis?


 alors la franchement j y croit pas !  :grrr:

----------

j'suis conne    ::  
ptit pere.

----------

> y a t'il un devis?


de quoi tu parles là ? quel devis ? l'argent n'a plus sa place dans ce post douloureux, le petit Kaiser va être endormi ce soir, alors l'argent pour l'instant, on s'en balance........

----------

vous etes dans la colère que j'étais pour le mien ,on est impuissant contre certains organes vitaux (ceux que l'ont ne peux pas enlever )
j'ai voulu vous le faire comprendre (dans ma phrase )sans trop vous démoraliser, et j'aurais été contente que ce petit soit sauvé ,mais j'ai eu le meme cas donc je n'avais guère d'espoir 
je suis de tout coeur avec vous tous ,calinez le pour moi ,alban l'attends et prendra soin de lui

----------

> j'suis conne    
> ptit pere.


Excuse moi, tu n'avais pas vu, ça peut arriver à tout le monde!

----------


## MIMI-58

Pauvre petit bout de chou, tu t'es battu, la vie est si injuste. Merci à toutes celles qui t'ont entouré, t'ont soutenu et ont pris une décision qui, malgré leurs souffrances et la notre, était à prendre. Va petit, retrouve tes frères et tes soeurs. Si l'équipe va revoir Kaiser avant que la vie ne lui soit otée, faites lui un gros calin et dites lui que nous sommes tristes, nous y avons cru, mais le destin est autrement.   :adieu:

----------


## titmelie

je suis moi aussi vraiment navrée de cette horrible nouvelle et je sais que ce n'est pas de gaité de coeur que vous allez accompagné ce courageu peti jusqu'au repos éternel.

Courage à vous et encore bravo de vous être batues jusqu'au bout pour lui, beaucoup ne serai pas aller aussi loin, et quoique certain en dise, il en valait vraiment la peine.

bon voyage petit Kaiser, on pensera a toi pendant encore très longtemps

----------

je ne peux rien dire, je ne vois plus le clavier, j'y ai cru jusqu'au bout
repose en paix pauvre petit bout de chou ::   ::   ::   ::  
faites lui de gros bisous et calins de ma part
je n'en peux plus
 :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:

----------


## baboon94

c'est avec une immense tristesse que je viens de lire ces quelques lignes    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

Vole petit Kaiser, va rejoindre tous tes amis partis, eux aussi, trop tot    ::  

Merci à toute l'équipe de Reflexe adoption qui a sauvé ce petit de la rue et lui as offert les meilleurs soins et le meilleur suivi possible jusqu'à aujourd'hui   :amour:  Merci aussi à l'équipe médicale qui s'est occupée de lui   :amour: 

RIP petit Kaiser, là-haut tu pourras vivre sans souffrance avec tous tes frères et soeurs    ::

----------


## tiatia

je suis de tout coeur avec vous... courage dans ce moment douloureux...

faites lui des bisous et carresses de ma part aussi...

 ::   ::

----------


## athila44

Quelle peine!!! quelle tristesse!!!

Pourquoi si jeune???

Courage Kaiser, Tu verras la haut l'herbe est verte, tu auras tout ce que tu veux a volonté, nos vieux chiens dejà rendu te recevront et t'apprendront le bonheur que tu n'as pas e le temps de connaitre.

Ce soir, une étoile de plus va briller dans notre ciel   ::  

Caresse et bisous à toi, amour de chien!!!

ingrid

----------


## estdji

voilà le verdict est tombé...c'est dur a lire et a accepter, mais peut être qu'au fond de nous on s'y attendais mais sans vouloir y croire...
en lisant ces phrases, les larmes ont coulées toutes seules...
ses souffrances seront bientot terminées...il rejoindra le paradis des chiens...

faites lui un immense calin de ma part...

encore une fois un grand merci a tous ceux qui se sont voués a sa cause, vous avez fait le maximum pour kaiser, et vous serez auprès de lui au dernier instant de sa trop courte vie...

je t'aime kaiser, tu nous manqueras énormément mais tu seras enfin libéré...

courage a mushu, nat les filles de réflexes adoption et aux autres

----------


## ponzio

Kaiser, le destin a décider de t'offrir une vie meilleur, entouré par tous nos cher disparus.Ne t'inkiete pas Curly,Kally et Lassie, mes trois loulou d'amour t'attendent déjà pour te montrer le voie.Tu sera accueilli en héros car beaucoup de chien aurais déjà abandonné à ta place.Tu as fait ce que tu as pu mais ton corps n'a pas suivi!!   ::  

Tu sera a jamais dans mon coeur!!   ::  

Même si ca fait un peu nian-nian,j'aimerais que mushu te demande de passe mille baiser à mes trois anges,dont j'ai citer les noms plus haut.Diy leur kil me manke et que je les aime, tout comme toi ke j'ai aimé au fil de ton aventure.Difficile de ne pas retenir ces larmes, qui coulent tout au long de ma joue.J'ai beau me dire que tu sera bien mieux, je ne peux m'empecher d'être triste!!   ::  

A toute l'équipe de reflexe, je suis de tout coeur avec vous.J'ai vécu cette situation pour ma lassie, et c'est une chose que personne ne devrait avoir a faire.La nature est parfois mal faite et cruelle...Je vous transmet tout mon amur pour avoir tout tenter pour ce bébé,vous avez été exceptionnel!peu de gens aurai fait la meême chose!!   ::  

et aux personnes qui nous ont critiqué,même si vous pensez que vous avez raison,que vous n'y avez pas cru,nous nous y avons cru de tout notre coeur et c'est le principale.Faites nous le plaiir de ne pas venir nous bassiner le crân avec vos reflexion,qu ce soit bien clair.Si l'envie vous en vient, abstenez vous et pasez votre chemin, la douleur est déjà bien assez grande pour toutes et tous.  :demon: 

Courage petit Kaiser, tu vas empreinter le dernier chemin avant le bonheur.Mais cette fois ci ce chemi sera parsemé de bonheur et tu ne traversera aucune douleur.Je t'aime peti ange...   ::  

 :adieu:  :kao7:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   ::

----------


## nenessa44

Bye bye, tiot Kaiser... 
Trouve le repos, où que tu sois.
 :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## tikitoo

::    bon voyage petit bonhomme au paradis des toutous. Tu n'as pas eu le temps de vivre beaucoup, mais le peu que tu as vecu, tu as ete extremement bien entouré, beaucoup d'amour. tu t'es battu mais la maladie a ete plus forte  :Frown: 
je te remercie en tous cas de m'avoir poussé a participer financierement, tu m'as tant emu, et cet argent n'est pas perdu car tu as plein de copains qui attendent eux aussi un geste.
tendres calins Kaiser, tu nous as beaucoup ému, tu t'es battu comme un diable.   :amour: 

 ::    Felicitations les filles pour votre investissement, votre travail est tres dur moralement, mais ce que vous avez fait pour Kaiser c'est magnifique, et l'endormir est le plus beau cadeau que vous puissiez lui faire vu les circonstances. Transmettez lui tout notre amour a tous, ce petit m'a sincerement emu  :Frown: 
Mais Kaiser m'a rendu plus attentive a tous ses autres compagnons, et dorenavant, je participerai plus souvent financierement, il m'a donné envie de m'investir. Comme quoi, Kaiser s'en va ce soir, mais rien n'est jamais completement negatif. en 1 semaine de souffrance il a reussi a emouvoir des centaines de personnes et il a reussi a m'ouvrir les yeux un peu plus. merci Kaiser   :ange2: 

 :adieu:

----------


## mushu59

Endormir Kaiser est très difficile et éprouvant pour nous

Nous serons avec lui dans cette épreuve et nous lui confierons pleins de messages d'amour pour tous vos loulous disparus

Je suis sure qu'il les remettra de votre part et que les calins que nous lui ferons lui permettront de partir sans peur.

Nous devons etre forte pour lui car si nous devons nous résoudre à cesser de lutter avec lui nous continuerons encore plus fort pour les autres

Nous tiendrons la promesse que nous lui avons faite de sauver le plus d'animaux possible et grace à lui aiderons des chiens et chats en danger et détresse

Ca sera notre manière de lui rendre hommage et de le faire vivre dans nos coeurs

----------

vous etes fabuleux   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## Chloe68

JE viens de lire ce que je redoutais tant depuis le début...

Je suis venue chaque jour lire pour prendre des nouvelles de Kaiser, et je suis dépitée face à son triste sort..Mais je me dis qu'il sera aussi très heureux où qu'il soit et qu'il ne sera pas seul    ::  

Vous qui serez à ses côtés ce soir tenez lui la patte pour moi, pour tous ceux qui ont cru en lui.

Votre combat a été le nôtre et votre peine est désormais la nôtre aussi   :kao5: 

De cette courte vie il ne retiendra que vos caresses et vos encouragements et votre amour pour lui...

Je suis de tout coeur avec vous pour cette épreuve

----------


## Parrison

Que c'est triste ! mais y avait-il une possibilité pour lui de vivre normalement même après l'opération?

Mère nature parfois nous oblige à nous incliner.

La seule consolation qu'on puisse avoir c'est d'avoir au moins essayé de le sauver. 

Vous aurez des regrets, mais certainement pas de remords !

----------


## latitefraise27

que dire de plus...merci pour vos efforts, pour lui et courage ...
qu'il ait sa place au paradis...

 ::

----------

Mon Icare t'accueillera Kaiser et te protègera, mais de quoi ? au pont de l'arc en ciel il n'y a que de l'amour, chiens chats, nac et tous les autres, tous les animaux sont ensembles et personne ne leur fait de mal...
Repose en paix petit ange au pont de l'arc en ciel que voici :

----------


## titmelie

19 pages......tu auras vraiment motivé les foules Kaiser. Et pour montrer à quel point, même si l'opération pour te sauver n'aura pas lieu, je vais quand même envoyer mon modeste dont à reflex adoption. 

S'il ne peut pas contribuer à te sauver au moins il en sauvera d'autre et ainsi, tu continuera de vivre parmis tous les ptit'bou (et moins petits) qui pourront être sauvé grace à l'élan de générosité que tu aura soulevé.

serait-il possible de redonner l'adresse ainsi que l'ordre pour les dons par chèque?

PS : Kaiser n'a pas pu être sauvé mais pensons à tous les autres qui reste....et il me semble que reflex adoption mérite vraiment les don fait et les prochain à venir....Continué les filles c'est super ce que vous faite

----------


## maddy57

rho punaise ! quand le sort s'acharne, il ne le fait pas à moitié !
un gros calin de ma part pour l'accompagner ce soir.

----------


## netange

je suis profondement attriste par cette nouvelle bougie et cierge brule pour lui je suis de tout coeur avec vous pour cet acte d'amour de ce soir 
kaiser va ds des cieux meilleurs

et que ton ancien "proprio"   :Stick Out Tongue: an:

----------


## rahan95

Très triste pour cet amour de petit chien =(

Mais c'est la vie...

Perso, hors de question de revoir le don, aussi minime soit il, que j'avais fait pour lui. Qu'il puisse vous servir au bonheur de vos autres protégés

----------


## gisse10

::   ::    pauvre petit    ::   ::   tu n'auras pas eu de chance ta courte vie n'a pas été épargnée et jusqu'au bout nous avons espèré que tu t'en sortes  soit heureux dans ton paradis   :kao3:  plein de calins pour toi

----------


## zaba

Reflexe, ne regrettez rien. Et surtout ne vous sentez pas coupables
de ne pas avoir fait assez. Vous avez fait le maximum et bien plus!
Envole toi avec le coeur empli d'amour petit ange!!    ::  
Nous sommes tous autour de vous dans cette ultime et douloureuse
épreuve. 
La nature avait donné le courage à ce petit bonhomme au dépend
d'une forte constitution. Désormais il veillera sur ses congénères
malchanceux restés sur terre du haut du paradis des chiens.
Il pourra souffler sur le pont de l'arc en ciel. Ca a l'air bien là-bas...
Que notre tristesse à tous nous encourage à aider tous ceux qui restent.
Nos dons ne sont en aucun cas perdus, çà c'est sûr!
Serrez vous les coudes et bon courage!

----------


## steph0882

je suis trés triste pour le pauvre petit.
Là ou il est à présent il veille sur tous ses bienfaiteurs qui l'ont aimé le peu de tps qu'il a passé sur notre terre.
au revoir petit chien    ::

----------


## twinny

::   La vie est parfois injuste mais ce qui compte c'est le courage qu'a fait preuve notre petit Kaiser. Il s'est battu jusqu'au bout de ses forces ...

Kaiser, tu seras à tout jamais dans nos pensées    ::  

Nous t'aimons Kaiser   :amour:   Envole-toi paisiblement    ::

----------


## lyloe

Je suis vraiment désolée pour lui et pour tous ces coeurs qui vont saigner ce soir   ::   ::  
Ce petit bout aura eu la mission d'aider ses frères de misère car pour moi , inutile de me contacter pour le don effectué 
On ne peut douter en ayant fait connaissance avec votre asso que vous êtes formidables   ::   ::   ::  
Je pense à vous et au petit bout qui va pouvoir se reposer maintenant 
Il va partir certes mais entouré de tellement d'Amour qu'il marchera sur plein de nuages , sans perfusion , sans examens , il va courir et gambader là-haut
Et vous savez ?Là -haut il y a mon Vulcain qui était le meilleur des chiens et je vais lui demander d'être au rendez vous pour prendre le petit Kaiser au creux de ses pattes.Je suis sûre qu'il le fera
 :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2: 

Bravo reflexe adoption on sera tous avec vous ce soir
Carine

----------


## framboise

Je viens d' apprendre la mauvaise nouvelle et je ne peux arrêter mes larmes de couler.

Pendant tous ces jours, j' ai eu l'impression de revenir 4 mois en arrière quand mon petit Bounty était sous perfusion , de revivre les mêmes angoisses de l' attente du diagnostic , de prier pour qu'il s' en sorte

svp, ne laissez pas Kaiser partir tout seul

je n' ai pas pu être présente quand mon Bounty est parti et je  culpabiliserai  toute ma vie 

Kaiser ne t'inquiètes pas, tu ne seras pas seul là haut, plein d' amis t'attendent

je t'aime petit bout

----------


## La Halfeline

Argh! Voilà qui fait mal au coeur  :mouchoir:  ... Pauvre tit Kaiser, tu vas rejoindre ma petite rate Krivine. Je sais que ce n'est pas facile les filles, mais encore bravo à vous. Je sais que c'est bien peu de choses comparé à la peine que vous allez ressentir ce soir, mais dites-vous que tous ces fonds collectés pour lui serviront à en sauver plein...

----------


## MAGALI20

Que dire les larmes coulent toutes seules tu t es battu comme un chef KAISER et l'equipe de REFLEXE a été EXTRAORDINNAIRE mais c est la vie..ALORS PTIT KAISER VA REJOINDRE LE PARADIS DES CHIENS tu pars aimé et accompagné pour ton voyage, je te souhaite de voir mon bb TARA partie il y a juste un mois...tu verras elle est casse pieds mon bb dis lui que je l'aime comme toi KAISER que j ai appris à aimer aussi très fort ..
IL PARAIT QUE LA HAUT TOUT EST VERT PAS DE HAINE PAS DE CHAINES
QUE DE DU BONHEUR VOUS AVEZ L ETERNITE ET PLUS JAMAIS VOUS NE SOUFFRIREZ    ::  
COURAGE A TOUTE L EQUIPE D AFFECTION JE SUIS AVEC VOUS PLUS QUE JAMAIS.
Comme dans le spectable quand part un grand on applaudit alors pour vous avec mes larmes   :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2: 
JE NE T OUBLIERAIS JAMAIS KAISER   ::   ::

----------


## nat.lille

Merci pour tout ces messages, merci pour tout votre soutien.
Dur a encaisser.. 
notre petit bout sera choyé jusqu a son dernier soupir.. 
C'est la chose la plus dur qu on m'ai demander de faire.. emmener notre bébé a la mort..

----------


## lanchais

je suis vraiment triste pour ce petit lou faite lui de gros bisous de ma part

----------


## anthes51

Bonjour, j'ai suivi l'histoire de Kaiser et j'espèrais vraiment de bonnes nouvelles.   :mouchoir:  Je suis très triste pour ce petit père et pour vous toutes qui vous êtes investies de tout votre coeur. 
Tout plein de bisous et de gros calins à ce petit amour...  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## L0CA

Merci pour tous vos messages de soutien. 
Ce soir le petit ange s'envolera et veillera sur tous ceux qui l'ont soutenu. (l'équipe reflexe, les vétérinaires et assistants et vous qui nous l'avez soutenu)

----------


## mushu59

Merci beaucoup

C'est en effet très dur pour nous et cela le sera encore plus quand nous aurons à lui dire adieu

Kaiser a été aimé dès le premier regard et il partira entouré du même amour. 

Certains n'ont pas eu la même chance et ont vu leurs animaux disparaitre sans pouvoir leur dire combien ils les aiment

Nous confierons donc à Kaiser un gros bisou de votre part pour qu'il les transmette à tous vos chers disparus

----------


## LeMartien

Oui c'est déjà bien qu'ils partent avec de l'amour et avec un peu le souvenir d'une "belle" vie.

 :amour:

----------


## linda014

::

----------


## jane29

Même avec ce qui nous arrive en ce moment au refuge, je ne t'oublie pas petit KAISER   ::  
Comme un malheur n'arrive jamais seul, le refuge qui t'a reccueilli avec tes frères et soeurs vient d'être victime d'un incendie   ::  
Pourquoi tant d'acharnement   ::   la vie est injuste.....

Bon vol petit KAISER, et que les gens qui t'aiment soient forts encore un peu   ::

----------


## nounours3103

Je c'est que c'est dure mais ils faut ce dire qu'on a tout fait pour lui et qu'on etait tous derriere lui, mais malheuresement la maladie a etait plus fort que nous tous, mais elle as etait surtout plus forte que le petit Kaiser qui pourtant c'est battu.
Et ca sera meiux pour lui de l'heutha que de le voir se detruire jour apres jour en sachant que l'on est impuissant.
Bon courage a vous qui serai avec lui pour ces dernier moment avec nous et faite lui des bisous pour nous et lui dire qu'on l'aime.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## magirl

je suis très attristée par cette nouvelle...
je lui souhaite un bon voyage, c'était un peu trop tôt pour partir mais on ne peut pas faire grand chose contre la nature...

 :kao7:

----------


## nounpat

::   ::   ::   Je suis vraiment très triste ce soir, j'ai cru jusqu'au bout que Kaiser s'en sortirait
Au revoir petit Kaiser    ::

----------


## magirl

si possible, j'aimerais que mon don aille au refuge qui l'accueilli et qui vient de bruler...

----------


## iorilili

Que de larmes de tristesses pour toi mon petit Kaiser.... Va la ou il fait bon vivre et rejoindre tes compagnons déjà partis, ma Filoute et mon gros Julius viendront t accueillir 
 :applause2:   bravo pour ton courage et celui de tes bienfaiteurs, qui se sont battus pour toi..... 
Tu restera dans mon coeur et je te souhaite un doux repos petit coeur d amour... ma soirée sera pleine de toi et mes pensés ainsi que mon soutient vont droit vers toi et ceux qui t auront accompagné dans ta nouvelle demeure LE PARADIS !!!!   ::

----------


## lounna

je suis vraiment desolée , pauvre petit père    ::  
courage a vous dans cette dur epreuve   :|

----------


## harmonie38

::   :mouchoir:  :adieu:

----------


## missom66

je ne trouve pas les mo pour exprimer ce que je ressens.
il y a un mélange de peine de tristesse de douleur et de haine. Comment un petit animal comme ça peut il partir aussi vite ? comment peut on faire souffrir un animal ?? je crois que jamais je ne comprendrai et que je suis comdamnais a souffrir face a l'horreur que subisse certains animaux.
je ne connaissais pas ce peti Kaiser mais je m'étais attaché a lui. Tous les jour je venais sur le forum pour prendre de ses nouvelles et puis la je lis.. quelle tristesse !!!!
vous avez fait un travail formidable toute l'équipe et je suis sur que kaiser le sait !
merci pour tout ce que vous faite ! j'aimerai tant pouvoir faire comme vous plus tard .vous etes admirables et pour moi c'est la plus belle chose que l'on peut faire !! merci vraiment
ce n'est pas san beaucoupde tristesse que je pense a ce petit bout de chou..
solène

----------


## iorilili

Il faudrait aider le refuge qui a recueilli le petit KAISER car il a été incendié !!!!!!! 
Décidément ce n est pas un jour heureux.....

----------


## shmahvivi

oh mon Dieu quelle triste nouvelle !!!
Je suis si désolée pour vous, pour lui. Je ne sais que dire pour vous réconforter, si ce n'est qu'une vie courte mais pleine d'amour vaut autant sinon plus qu'une longue vie sans amour. La vie de Kayser aussi courte est-elle aura été plus belle et intense que celle de certains animaux maltraités et malaimés et ça c'est grace à vous. C'est facile à dire, mais c'est néanmoins ce que je crois : ce n'est pas la durée du'ne vie qui compte mais sa qualité et je sais que grace  vous il a eu de l'amour, des caresses et des soins, et il est parti rempli de cet amour et ça c'est hyper important.

----------


## veggirl

ho non pauvre ti bout    ::  

repose en paix petit bonhomme    ::

----------


## Kiya

je viens de decouvrir  les dernieres pages de ce topic et je suis accablée par le chagrin et je vous envoie a tous, au petit kaiser et vous tou(te)s des douces pensées

bon courage, ne regrettez rien   ::

----------


## cathy rescue

je me dépeche de rentrée du boulot pour avoir des nouvelle de kaiser et la les larmes me coule a tout va j y croyais trés fort je m aitrais ume bougis pour lui ce soir je vois plus le clavier il fot aider le refuge qui a bruler vous pourrier peux etre donner mon donc je pense qu il en auront trés besoin bisous a kaiser ce soir   :amour:

----------


## Mélofée

::    Comme tout le monde ici je suis très émue par ce que je viens de découvrir.

Kaiser tu étais un ange, tu es passé dans nos vies très peu de temps mais tu les as marquées à jamais.
Sans aucun doute tu voulais nous laisser un message....    ::    un message d'amour, un message de solidarité....

Vois tout ce monde que tu as su rassembler, tout cet amour que tu as engendré, toute cette solidarité qui s'est créée rien que pour toi petit ange.

Il faut que cela continue pour tous tes frères d'infortunes, tous ceux qui
comme toi ont souffert et souffriront de la bêtise humaine.

 :merci:  à RESCUE pour tout ce qu'ils ont fait pour toi.

 ::   Nous ne t'oublierons jamais ptit Kaiser !! De la haut veille bien sur ta soeur Ebenne pour qu'elle est une belle vie et pour que toi et tes frères et soeurs disparus puissent continuer à vivre à travers elle.    ::  

Bonne route ptit ange............  :adieu:  :adieu:

----------


## pantitia

::   petit Kayser, nous y avons tous cru, nous avons tous diffusé des SOS pour aider tes sauveteurs..
Je suis si chagrinée pour toi et les personnes qui se sont investies à te sauver...
Tu resteras à jamais dans nos coeurs    ::  

vole jusque là haut petit ange    ::

----------


## pifou

Petit Kaiser je n'étais pas intervenue avant mais je suivais ton post .

Courageux petit pépère qui se sera battu jusqu'au bout tout comme mon Pifou qui je suis sure t'accueillera comme il se doit là haut au pont de l'arc en ciel .

Bravo à vous toutes et tous qui vous etes battues avec lui qui n'avais jamais baissé les bras tant qu'il y avait de l'espoir .
Je ne sais que trop ce que vous ressentez en ce moment ,cette peine ,cette douleur ,mais aussi cette rage ...
Grace à vous Kaiser à connu l'amour et ce soir il va s'endormir comme il a vécu entouré de votre amour dignement  ,merci pour tout ça .

Repose en paix petit ange   ::    et veille sur tous ceux qui t'ont tant aimé et ne t'oublieront jamais.

bisous

céline
Je t'aime mon Pifou tu es à jamais dans mon coeur

----------


## etosky

que le chemin te sois doux  pour retrouver tes freres et soeurs   petit kaiser   ::   ::

----------

::  

Va en paix petit bout sur qui le sort s'est acharné depuis ta naissance.
Tu t'es battu jousqu'au bout, comme un grand, mais la maladie a été plus forte. 
Je te souhaite, maintenant, de retrouver tous les autres animaux du monde et de gambader avec eux dans des champs immenses, ou plus aucun ne souffrira.

Tu restera dans le coeur de beaucoup de monde tu sais   ::  

Je t'aime petit coeur et un jour je te verrai    ::  

Courage a l'equipe de Reflexe adoption pour ce dur moment   ::    Vous avez été formidable avec Kaiser, merci pour lui.

----------


## Saturna

J'ai suivi toute cette histoire avec beaucoup d'émotion!   ::  

Je suis vraiment triste pour Kaiser! Ce petit amour aura eu une vie courte mais nous sommes des dizaines à l'aimer et partager cette peine de ceux qui sont autour de lui!!   ::  

On ne l'oubliera pas!! Faites-lui de gros bisous de notre part! Qu'il parte avec la certitude d'avoir été aimé très fort!!  :amour:   ::  

Courage à tous!!!

----------


## lili53200

repose en paix mon petit coeur   ::    au paradis des chiens tu sera un ange de plus   ::  
un grand bravo à tous pour votre dévoument   ::

----------


## polasson

voila je vient juste de rentrer d'avoir fait 2h de route aller retour pour pouvoir accompagner mon petit amour pour son dernier voyage
sa a été trés trés dur pour nat, mushu, alysse et moi mais on lui a fait plein de calin et plein de bisous avant qu'il s'endorme a tous jamais   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

je vous remercie tous de nous avoir soutenue dans cette dur épreuve et nous avons transmit a kaiser tous les bisous et les calin que vous aviez marquer dans vos messages


je ne t'oublierais jamais mon petit amour tu resteras a jamais graver dans mon coeur   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## shmahvivi

C'est si triste. On est de tout coeur avec vous.
Je me demandais si la greffe n'existait pas pour les animaux. Ce serait un truc à inventer. Ca me fait tant de peine de me dire qu'il n'y avait rien à faire, il avait tellement envie de vivre.

----------


## noonook

Adieu, petit ange !    ::  

Ta jolie petite bouille nous avait émus et comme tout le monde ici, j'aurais tant aimé qu'il s'en sorte ...

Bon courage à toutes les personnes qui ont fait un bout de chemin avec lui et qui l'ont accompagné ce soir dans son dernier voyage    ::  

 :amour:   ::

----------


## Bruce25

Kaiser continuera à vivre dans nos coeurs    ::   ::   ::   à défaut de mieux    ::   ::   ::   :mouchoir: 

Bravo à vous, Reflexe Adoption, qui l'avez accompagné, soutenu, et porté à bout de bras jusqu'au bout de ce qui était possible    ::   ::

----------


## soleil de floride

Mes larmes coulent...
Petit Kaiser, repose en paix dans un monde doux, tendre, chaud, rempli de calins et de bisous    ::  
Comme vous devez faire la fête sur cet arc en ciel, vous y êtes si nombreux et vous y trouvez la paix    ::  
De la haut, toi et tes amis, veillez sur vos compagnons qui sont içi bas, protegez les     ::  
Petit Kaiser, tu es tombé sur des personnes formidables, que dis je, des personnes uniques et sensationnelles, qui t'ont permis de partir avec tout l'Amour que tu méritais...
Tu es parti le coeur rempli d'Amour, et ça, tu ne l'oublieras jamais    ::

----------


## estdji

adieu petit kaiser, nous ne t'oublierons jamais  :amour: 
tu seras tjrs dans nos coeurs, dans nos têtes...

reposes en paix

----------


## shoupie

Courage l'équipe de réflexe. Vous avez fait tout et plus que ce qui était faisable et vous l'avez aimé, chouchouté, bercé ...

Tant d'autres petits bouts n'ont pas cette chance et même si la peine nous dévore ce soir, nous sommes des milliers à vous dire   :merci:  pour lui et pour les moments de bonheur que vous lui avez donné.

Il ne souffre plus et il a rejoint tous nos petits disparus (les miens aussi : mes toutous Caline, Dicky, Théo, Mimi, Puce) qui lui feront une grande fête à son arrivée au bout de l'arc en ciel. 

Je n'oublierai jamais ce petit chouchou que je n'aurai connu que par ce post et vos photos mais il était tellement attachant et courageux !

Plein de    ::    à vous les filles pour votre engagement et votre générosité. Ne soyez pas trop tristes, ses misères ici bas sont terminées. Ce soir j'en veux à la terre entière de nous l'avoir enlevé mais surtout à ce premier maître indigne qui ne lui a appris que la misère et non ce qu'il y a de beau sur notre terre.

Et quant à moi, je ne veux pas entendre parler de la petite somme que j'ai envoyé pour Kaiser. 

Je viens de lire ce qui s'est passé au refuge de la SPA de Cornouailles d'où venait le petit Kaiser. Vous vous avez d'autres petits Kaiser à sauver.

J'enverrai un autre don demain là-bas.

Qu'il repose en paix au paradis des chiens et que l'élan de solidarité qu'il a généré soit un exemple pour beaucoup. Nos amis les animaux ont besoin de nous comme nous avons besoin d'eux. Traitons les avec amour et avec RESPECT.

Nous pourrions vous dire cent mille fois merci, mais les mots ne sont que peu de chose en face des actes.


 :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## carpediem

:applause2:  :applause2:   pour tout ce que vous avez fait pour ce petit amour...il est parti avec beaucoup d'amour autour de lui et je pense en paix...    ::  
repose en paix petit ange   :amour:   ::   ::

----------


## tiatia

bravo a tous pour votre courage et votre dévotion...   :applause2:  :applause2: 

Kaiser tu sera toujours dans nos coeur ... p'ti bout...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anaïs

je déplace ce topic, non sans peine.   ::

----------


## xsaga2001

C'est trop cruel pour ce pauvre petit bout.   :adieu:   il ne méritait pas ça!

----------


## aurore77

Je ne m'attendais vraiment pas à cette nouvelle .... je croyais qu'il s'en sortirai moi    ::   je suis profondemment attristé !!! pauvre petit père ... si jeune !!!!! Bravo à reflex adoption, vous avez eu beaucoup de courage et il va vous en falloir encore beaucoup    ::   !!!

Bisous mon Kaiser et repose en paix    :amour:  :amour:   ::   ::

----------


## netange

les larmes coulent je vous embrasse tres fort toute l'equipe de reflexe ce pauvre petit bout d'amour aura eu par votre courage et devouement une fin de vie aimer et paisible au revoir jolie coeur   ::  

 ::   ::   :: a vous les filles 
 :bisous2:

----------


## alicesnoop

après tout ce que vous avez fait pour lui.... toutes mes pensées vous accompagne ce soir pour vous supporter dans cette douleur   :bisous3:

----------


## natty94

_Repose en paix tout petit Kaiser...     :kao7:_

----------


## MALIN

je suis de tout coeur avec vous.... INVISIBLE, MAIS KAISER SERA TOUJOURS A VOS COTES, DANS VOTRE COEUR ET DANS VOS PENSEES. Bravo pour votre dévouement...

----------


## NAT11

Vous avez fait ce que vous pouviez pour le petit Kaiser avec courage, il a rejoint tous les autres au ciel    ::  
Merci à vous de l'avoir accompagné   :kao2:

----------


## SarahC

:amour:  Au revoir petit bébé  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour: 
De tout coeur avec vous et tous ceux qui lui ont apporté amour, soins et réconfort.....  :bisous3:   ::

----------


## nadybool

repose en paix petit bouchon... 
tu auras connu avent de t'en aller l'amour dont peut étre capable les étres humains... tu partiras sans connaitre les coups et autres malheurs que l'humain a tendence a faire aux chiens quand ils grandissent...   :bisous3: 
tu aurais dû vivre... mais la vie est injuste et en a décider autrement...    ::   repose toi là bas, au prés de tes fréres et soeurs... 
petit Kaiser, tu auras toujours une place de choix dans le coeur des resculiens...   :bisous3:

----------


## evelyne63

ho mon dieu, pauvre ti kaizer   ::   je pensais qu'il s'en sortirait...
tu es parti rejoindre ma toutoune et tous les autres, là bas tu seras bien et au moins tu ne souffriras plus et sera en pleine santé
repose en paix ti kaizer   ::  


PS: je suis désolée, j'avais fais une promesse de dons et j'ai complètement oublié d'envoyer le cheque   ::  . J'en enverrais un dans la semaine au nom de l'assoc que je remercie d'avoir voulu tout tenter pour ce ti bout.
merci encore a vous et aussi de l'avoir accompagné jusqu'au bout avec pleins de calins. ça a du etre trés dur 
courage a vous tous

----------


## MAGALI20

aurevoir KAISER je n'aime pas dire adieu car en ce moment tu dois être en bonne compagnie et faire le foufou, heureux d'avoir retrouver tous tes potes j'imagine quel accueil ils t on fait !! et puis tu te rends comptes les gens qui t'ont écrit? OUI kAISER tu n'as fait qu'un bref passage ici mais dis donc quelle révolution tu as mis et tes amis de REFLEXE qui t'ont accompagné jusqu'à la fin ceux là ne t'oublieront jamais comme nous tous et j'espère que toi aussi bb  :amour:  tu penseras à nous quelquefois mais surtout à l'asso, je te vois bien superviser de la haut Un vrai chef !! Apporte leur beaucoup de COURAGE CEUX SONT DES GENS PLEINS D AMOUR POUR LES ANIMAUX et puis tu l'as vu..avec toi ils ont des combats à mener et il faut qu'il soit forts je leur dis encore MERCI ..
au fait mon pti   ::   je pense que je ne viendrais plus écrire ici sur toi je crois..ho ces larmes, mais non KAISER pas des larmes de chagrin, non de joie car je te sais heureux parmi les tiens alors A BIENTOT KAISER veille sur ma pupuce adorée..je ne vous oublierais jamais JE VOUS AIME !!
PS oui je sais c est long ce que j ai écrit mais pas la peine de me crier dessus !! quel caractère !!!

COURAGE A VOUS équide de REFLEXE, KAISER VEILLE SUR VOUS !!
Je vous embrasse tous et toutes bien affectueusement..

----------


## ladycat80

Je viens d'apprendre cette terrible nouvelle. Je partage votre peine. Merci d'avoir tout tenté, merci pour lui ! Courage à tous et toutes !!!  :bisous3:

----------


## OLMIE46

Une lumière sest éteinte sur la terre,
mais une autre sest allumée dans le ciel pour léternité
Repose en paix petit KAISER    ::  

Merci à léquipe de REFLEXE davoir été auprès de lui   :amour:

----------


## nat.lille

Merci a tous pour ces messages de soutien.. merci pour vos pensées pour Kaiser.. 
Il vous entend de la haut.
Vous pouvez tous etre serein.. Kaiser est parti entouré d'amour.
Pour la petit histoire,
kaiser etait hospitalisé dans une clinique réputé de Lille, les vetos ont eté geniaux et ne nous ont pas facturé tout les soins pour alleger la facture et en memoir de Kaiser.. Eux aussi etaient attaché a Kaiser, ce petit bonhomme qui luttait jour apres jour pour s'en sortir.. 
Nous avons demandé si Kaiser etait transportable afin de le ramener pres de notre veto traitant.
Notre veto qui s'est occupé de Kaiser et Cheyenne depuis le debut du sauvetage.
Ce veto nommé "tonton Fred" au sein de l'asso qui a veillé jours et nuits Kaiser, qui l'a sauvé a plusieurs reprises.. je voulais que ce soit lui qui puisse lui injecter la piqure fatale mais aussi tout son amour pour ce passage de l'autre coté.
Tres dur psycologiquement de ramener notre bébé pour le "faire partir" decider du lieu date et heure de sa mort .. meme si cette fois c'etait pour le bien du loulou.. 
4 maraines autour de lui et son tonton.. une premiere injection pour l'endormir, .. la deuxieme avec ce serum rouge.. 
Nous l'avons caliné tres fort.. 
Nous avons apres concertation decidé de le faire incinérer individuellement et recuperer ses cendres afin qu'il ne soit jamais seul.
Pour les dons recu pour Kaiser, si tout le monde est d'accord, nous avons pensé, apres reglement des factures veto, faire un point sur ce qui nous reste.
Avec cet argent et afin que Kaiser ne soit pas mort pour rien nous voudrions aider d'autres asso.
Nous avons entendu parler de ce petit chat au femur casser.. le feu du refuge.. et bien d'autres.
Des animaux en peril ou il y a de l'espoir mais le seul probleme reste l'argent.
Nous voudrions creer un mouvement en memoire de Kaiser.
Un don pour que personne ne l'oubli du genre "aide Kaiser" (je n'ai pas beaucoup d'imagination aujourd hui..) afin d'aider ceux qui ont en besoin comme Kaiser en avait besoin.
Grace a ce mouvement nous prouverons a tous que nous sommes capable, nous membres d'asso differentes, nous membres des forums, nous protecteurs de la PA, nous humains peuvent nous ralier, main dans la main sans disputes mais dans le meme but.. l'amour des animaux.
Garder en tete que Kaiser n'est pas mort pour rien.. grace a lui d autres malheureux pourront retrouver une vie "normal".. il reste dans nos coeur..
Merci a tous    ::

----------


## tikitoo

je suis persuadée que Kaiser n'est pas mort pour rien. c'etait un petit ange, il va permettre a bcp d'autres animaux d'etre secouris j'en suis sure.
Quand a moi, j'adhere a cette idee d'association en hommage a Kaiser, et je vous laisse faire ce que bon vous semble de mon modeste don, dans tous les cas je sais qu'il sera utilisé judicieusement...
une grosse pensée pour petit Kaiser, la-haut, et tous ses copains d'infortune qui continuent a se battre...

----------


## ginette

Je suis désolée..........triste, sans aucun mot pour exprimer ma peine  :hein2:   j'avais suivi le poste et espérait vraiment qu'il s'en sorte  :kao7:  Courage à toutes les personnes qui lui ont apporter amour, soins, câlins...............  :bisous3:  Bon voyage petit père   ::   Ma dolly qui est partie samedi t'attend à pattes fermées!, amusez-vous et soyez heureux, et un jour viendra, nous seront tous réunis là-haut......................Bisous les tounes   ::

----------

Petit Kaiser est avec mon Icare au pont de l'arc en ciel, il l'attendait avec sa soeur, ils sont heureux et ensembles maintenant, il y a plein de jouets là haut et de gateaux au nonoss...

je suis de tout coeur avec l'équipe de Reflexe Adoption et imagine trop bien ce qu'ils ont dû ressentir hier soir.

----------


## Schönbrunn

Au revoir Kaiser. Merci à toutes les personnes qui se sont mobilisées pour toi.
Vas rejoindre ma Galipette (Epagneul Breton) et faites les fous ensemble.

Schönbrunn.


J'avais promis un petit don que j'ai oublié d'envoyer, promis il part aujourd'hui.

----------


## aurore77

Nat je pense que l'argent tout le monde s'en fiche (en tout cas pour moi )j'ai fait un don pour sauver ce pauvre kaiser, malheureusement il n'a pas pu être sauvé et sa me rend vraiment triste car moi je croyais vraiment qu'il s'en sortirai !!!!! Maintenant il est clair que les dons que vous avez reçu autant qu'ils servent aux autres animaux malade je suis entièrement d'accord !!!! Il y en a tellement ..... 

Mon pauvre Kaiser repose en paix   :amour:

----------


## Mélofée

:adieu:  :adieu:  Que de peine en lisant vos lignes sur le départ de Kaiser.

 :merci:  à vous pour votre dévouement et votre présence à ses côtés.

Non Kaiser n'est pas parti pour rien. Il nous laisse une missions à accomplir. Il nous a rassemblé, ce n'est pas pour rien.

100 % pour une association de récoltes de dons en mémoire de Kaiser pour aider ces compagnons dans la détresse.

100 % pour, que nos dons pour Kaiser soient utiliser pour aider le refuge qui a brûlé, et des animaux dans l'urgence.

 :merci:  :merci:  encore à vous

 :merci:  à Kaiser pour son message   :amour:   ::  

 ::   :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2: 

 :mouchoir:  au revoir petit ange   :kao3:

----------


## naokixu

Pauvre petit Keiser... J'en pleure sur mon écran...   ::  
Sois heureux à présent...

----------


## cael60

repose toi bien auprès des anges petit kaiser    ::

----------


## jane29

Non KAISER tu n'es pas mort pour rien..   ::  
En ta courte et injuste vie tu as fais quelque chose d'extraordinaire:

Tu nous as d'abord montré à quel point les animaux tiennent à la vie, tu as continuer à te battre là ou la plupart des humains aurait baissé les bras.
Ensuite, tu nous as démontré que beaucoup de personnes différentes étaient capables de s'unir pour une formidable cause.
Tu as donné beaucoup d'espoir à plein de gens, et l'espoir tu sais c'est essentiel dans la PA...
Vraiment petit KAISER, tu es à l'origine de toute une chaine de solidarité qui a remué les foules et qui je pense à donner l'envie à plus d'un de consacrer plus de temps aux petites ou grandes boules de poils comme toi   ::  

Alors, envole toi le coeur léger, en n'oubliant jamais à quel point une petite crevette comme toi peut être important dans le coeur de tous  :ange2: 

En ce qui me concerne, je ne t'oublirai pas, chaque petit être qui a pu passer entre mes mains me rend plus forte...

ALORS, MERCI KAISER, QUE LA PEINE LAISSE LA PLACE AU SOUVENIR ET A L'ESPOIR   ::

----------


## dawson77

Je suivais egalement son histoire, repose en paix petit.

----------


## natced

BONHOMME C EST TELLEMENT INJUSTE TU VOULAIS SEULEMENT VIVRE
TU NE CONNAITRAS JAMAIS LA VIE DE FAMILLE j'espere que tu seras heureux là haut et tu le seras, j en suis certaine, et tu protegeras de là haut tous les bienfaiteurs qui t'ont aidé et aimé.
repose en paix mon amour



pour celles et ceux qui disent culpabiliser parce qu'elles ou ils n'ont pas pu faire de dons, ne culpabilisez pas. On donne selon ses moyens. Moi par exemple je travaille et je n'ai pas d'enfants, ce qui me permets de faire de petits dons, et encore pas enormes car je dispatche entre plein d'assoc et de refuge mais si on n'a pas les moyens voilà on ne peut pas malheureusement faire tjrs comme on veut, moi aussi je pouvais je donnerais des millions mais je ne peux pas.

sachez au moins que si déjà vous êtes là pour soutenir moralement c'est déjà beau ça veut dire que vous n'êtes pas indifférent à la souffrance animale et c'est déjà extraordinaire
bisous à tous et courage à tous ceux qui ont entourés Kaiser
je trouve que votre projet d'utiliser nos dons pour aider d'autres animaux en detresse est merveilleuse. Tout à fait d'accord

----------


## mushu59

Nous avons fait notre maximum et comme promis à Kaiser nous aiderons en son nom un maximum d'animaux qui comme lui sont dans le besoin

Kaiser nous a à tous prouvé combien la solidarité pouvait changer les choses et nous continuerons son combat car grace à lui d'autres auront droit à une plus belle vie

Ceux et celles qui désirent un remboursement peuvent toujours le demander sur le mail de l'asso.

Celles et ceux qui partagent notre envie de continuer et de venir en aide à des causes justes et à des associations qui comme nous se battent chaque jour pour offrir une chance et du bonheur à des petits malheureux de tous poils, pourront voir nos actions et nous aider à les développer

Sans vous rien n'aurait été possible et Kaiser s'est endormi avec le coeur rempli d'amour car il sait que ce qui l'attend est une vie pleine de joies avec des copains

Il veillera j'en suis sure sur nous et nous ne le décevrons pas.

Nous n'avons pas encore eu le temps avec les évènements récents et la tristesse qui est très présente dans nos coeurs de faire les comptes mais nous vous avertirons bientôt des aides qui vont être apportées

----------


## Ange Brisé

Je suis en ce jour horriblement triste et dégoutée par la vie. Pourquoi est elle si injuste ? pourquoi s'est elle acharnée sur cet adorable petit chiot qui n'a jamais fait de mal à personne ? Je lis son histoire depuis le tout début, et je viens de découvrir aujourd'hui cette triste nouvelle   ::   Beaucoup de larmes, de colère et de tristesse. Mais aussi du réconfort en me disant que là où il est maintenant, il est heureux à jamais et ne connaîtra plus la souffrance. Je sais que mes chiens décédés ( Ibis, Heidy, Pluche et Ipso) veilleront sur lui et l'ont accueilli à pattes ouvertes. J'avais rêvé de Kaiser il y a deux nuits, et j'avais rêvé qu'il allait s'en sortir. J'étais persuadée que c'était un rêve prémonitoire mais non   ::   Même si je ne l'ai pas connu"en vrai", je l'aime tellement et je lui souhaite tout le meilleur là haut.
Je tenais aussi à féliciter  l'équipe de Réflexe Adoption pour l'avoir sauvé de son "maître" et lui avoir montré ce qu'étais l'amour et la tendresse. Grâce à vous, il est parti en sachant ce que c'est et c'est un cadeau inestimable que vous lui avez offert,  :merci: 
Je vous avait envoyé un petit don par paypal (S. E....C, de Vaulx en velin) et il est absolument hors de question que vous me le rendiez. Je voudrais que vous sauviez d'autres animaux avec.

Repose en paix Kaiser  :amour:

----------


## natced

oui je crois qu'on est tous d accord là dessus

La solidarité dont on a fait preuve va servir à aider d'autres petits coeurs et Kaiser de là haut sera fier de nous tous et heureux pour ses compagnons à 4 pattes

----------


## framboise

J' ai très mal dormi cette nuit, j' ai souvent pensé à toi petit Kaiser

reposes en paix petit père   ::   ::  

pour Reflexe adoption, je ne sais pas quel est le montant des dons que vous avez reçu et je ne sais pas le montant de la facture du vétérinaire(je comprends bien que ce n'est pas dans vos priorités vu la perte de votre  petit protégé) mais j' aimerais que mon don aille à la SPA qui vient de connaitre un incendie (comme d' autres personnes l'ont noté sur ce post)

merci d' avance

----------


## shmahvivi

J'avais tardé à envoyer mon chèque mais aujourd'hui je l'ai envoyé pour qu'il puisse servir un autre animal que vous sauverez.
Vous êtes des gens incroyables : continuez à vous battre comme vous l'avez fait aujourd'hui.

----------


## polasson

voila une video que j'ai faite en l'hommage de kaïser

http://www.dailymotion.com/polasson/...kaiser_animals

----------


## mushu59

Nous continuerons coute que coute

Kaiser l'a bien mérité et il aidera grace aux dons reçus des animaux en difficulté

Je contacte actuellement différentes associations à qui nous allons proposer notre aide 

Je vous tiens au courant

----------


## shmahvivi

Vous pouvez peut-être aider une jeune association qui se lance dans le sauvetage de lapins à laquelle je vais surement me joindre dans les prochains mois :
http://ilotdeslapins.forum-free.org/
Ils ont notamment accueilli une lapine qui a besoin de soins et comme c'est une assoc toute récente, ils n'ont pas encore beaucoup d'adhésions et du coup manquent d'argent pour ses soins.

----------


## shmahvivi

PS : en cas de besoin contactez Lynca sur rescue elle en fait partie.

----------


## mushu59

::   et merci pour ta vidéo

je sais que ton petit ange te manque autant qu'à nous

Il a eu la chance de croiser sur sa route des personnes pleine de bonté qui ne l'oublieront jamais

Il joue maintenant avec ses frères et soeurs et tant qu'il restera dans nos coeurs il y vivra éternellement

----------


## estdji

merci beaucoup pour cette vidéo sur kaiser, cela fait très mal de le voir ...il avait l'air d'être en pleine forme pourtant, mais la maladie couvait sans que qui que ce soit le sache...je pleure et je pleurerai encore et encore, il faisait partie de ma famille...

a nat, mushu et aux autres qui ont connus Kaiser,  merci du fond du coeur de vous être tant battues pour lui...je vous fais mille bisous, je pense a vous, car je me dis que si je suis triste, et le mot est faible, pour vous cela doit être amplifié bien plus...

merci aussi d'avoir décidé de le faire incinéré seul...

en ce qui concerne les dons, je suis entièrement d'accord pour qu'ils soient redistribués, beaucoup trop d'animaux ont besoin d'aide...

petit kaiser, tu nous a touché, ému, tu as soulevé les foules sans le vouloir...et tu as fais énormément pour les autres animaux qui ont besoin d'aide...merci , sois heureux là haut...

----------


## natty94

_quelle jolie petite video emouvante...  :amour:   

Je pense qu'il restera lontemps dans les coeurs ce petit trésor d'amour!

Et bon courage à tous ceux qui ce sont battus a ses côtés, je ne leurs remercierais jamais assez.   

Va t'en loin mon petit bout de chou loin de ce monde cruel.   

Je penserais a toi puisqu'il ne me reste plus que ça a faire maintenant...  _

----------


## anne2

Oh non...
les mots me manquent...
je suis vraiment trop triste, j'y croyais vraiment...
faites ce que vous voulez de mon chèque, je vous fais confiance, mais j'en ai vraiment gros sur le coeur...

----------


## cricket

j ai vu que polasson a mit une video ,j ai peur de la regarder je vais encore et encore pleurer !  :mouchoir:

----------

Après avoir lu la triste nouvelle...puis vue cette vidéo plus qu'émouvante, je suis en pleures devant mon écran, même si là haut petit Kaïser tu pourras vivre une vie meilleure, apaisée de toute souffrances.
Ce soir Kaïser, pauvre petit ange, toutes mes pensées sont pour toi.
Nous ne t'oublierons pas.   ::   ::   ::   :amour:

----------


## gisse10

merci pour la vidéo    ::   il avait le regard si doux ce petit coeur

----------


## cricket

oui il est parti la haut ,on l attendait ,petit chance ,furcka ,snoopy ,cheyenne ,parti trop tot eux aussi .   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

 petit chiot pas nés sous la bonne étoile !
tout les 4 de la haut veillez sur votre petite soeur èbéne .  :amour: 

on ne vous oubliera jamais .  :amour:

----------


## isabelle

je viens de regarder la vidéo.....j'ai la gorge nouée,je ne sais plus quoi dire....juste une chose,merci de lui avoir donner tant d'amour!

----------


## mushu59

Kaiser était un petit ange.Il est parti rejoindre un pays sans peur, sans haine où tout n'est qu'amour, jeu et plaisir

Je suis certaine qu'il s'est déjà fait pleins de copains

Merci à tous d'avoir cru en lui, en nous et merci pour vos dons

Nous allons créer une petite fondation interne à Reflexe adoption pour pouvoir aider au mieux de nos capacités (comme toutes les jeunes assos c'est pas rose tous les jours)

Beaucoup ont besoin d'aide et nous tiendrons notre promesse faite à kaiser de contribuer à sauver un maximum d'animaux

J'ai pris quelques contacts et j'attends leurs réponses

Nous allons déjà financer en partie les actions suivantes:

-Loden un épagneul de 13 ans pris en charge par l'asso Alerte mais qui n'a pas attiré l'attention et qui donc sera opéré sans que la somme (entre 500 et 700 euros) soit réunie
Sans opération il souffre et ne remarchera jamais. Kaiser va donc lui permettre de courir et je trouve ca super! Il serait fier de nous ce petit bonhomme

-Le chat au fémur cassé qui attend désespéremment une opération et qui a déjà frolé l'eutha.(contacter Baboon qui vous en parlera mieux que moi et qui a besoin d'aide!)

-Le Refuge de Concarneau qui a sauvé Kaiser de l'euthanasie et qui vient de subir un incendie. Les animaux n'ont pas été touchés mais ils sont en grand besoin.Ce refuge fait son possible mais sans argent ce n'est pas évident (contacter Jane29)

Notre participation sera peut etre faible car toutes les factures n'ont pas été réglées à ce jour mais nous aiderons au maximum de nos capacités

Nous lançons également un appel à toutes les personnes de France capables d'accueillir un animal.
Si vous voulez devenir FA et sauver un chien, un chat de l'euthanasie contacter nous.
Nous avons pour vocation de faire des sauvetages, nous pouvons financer quelques sorties de refuge ou fourrière mais sans accueil pour ces chiens nous ne pouvons les prendre en charge

Kaiser nous a prouvé qu'en nous serrant les coudes nous pouvions faire de très belles choses et nous ne nous arreterons pas là

----------


## BB22

Cette video montre à quel point nous sommes unis à eux, on a besoin d'eux pour avoir du courage    ::   C'est notre moteur

Je suis profondémment émue par cette vidéo, repose en paix petit bonhomme, là haut, plus rien ne peut atteindre.......

Bravo à toute l équipe qui lui a offert queqlues moments de bonheur et courage à vous.....

 :bisous3:  :bisous3:

----------


## alicesnoop

mushu merci mille fois pour ton intention pour le petit chat au femur fracturé, mais il a lui aussi bénéficié d'un élan de solidarité très fort et a été opéré.

Il est actuellement en train de vivre la partie la plus penible pour lui, cage pendant 8 semaines mais il est sauvé 

merci encore pour ton intention et tu peux donc faire bénéficier un autre loulou de ton intention.

 ::  

ps : je pense fort à vous en ce moment  :amour:

----------


## mushu59

Je suis très heureuse qu'il ait pu etre opéré et j'espère qu'il se remettra vite et que le souvenir de la cage sera oublié rapidement quand de gentils maitres l'adopteront

Je vais donc faire bénéficier un autre animal du don que Kaiser voulait lui offrir.

----------


## GAUDREAUX

Dans un petit coin du paradis,

ce trouve notre bébé,

c'est maintenat là bas qu'il grandit,

et que notre amour s'en est allé.



Il restera dans notre coeur,

gravé à tout jamais,

l'image du bonheur,

que ce petit être reflétait.



Tu es se qui est de mieux sur terre

et a present dans les airs

En nous a jamais tu restera

Et aussi dans mon coeur tu grandira



JE T AIME TELLEMENT KAISER

----------


## framboise

merci Mushu   ::

----------


## shmahvivi

Je ne sais pas si vous avez lu :
Vous pouvez peut-être aider une jeune association qui se lance dans le sauvetage de lapins :
http://ilotdeslapins.forum-free.org/
Ils ont notamment accueilli une lapine qui a besoin de soins et comme c'est une assoc toute récente, ils n'ont pas encore beaucoup d'adhésions et du coup manquent d'argent pour ses soins.

----------


## ancolie01

Vraiment trop trop triste    ::  
Reposes en paix petit Kaiser.

----------

> Dans un petit coin du paradis,
> 
> ce trouve notre bébé,
> 
> c'est maintenat là bas qu'il grandit,
> 
> et que notre amour s'en est allé.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est très très beau! je pense à toi petit Kaiser!

----------


## shmahvivi

Je viens de regarder la video les larmes aux yeux. C'est trop triste vraiment. Trop injuste.
Mais vous avez été ses anges gariens et c'est le plus important : il a été entouré d'amour que de nombreux chiens (ou autres animaux) n'ont pas connu...

----------


## Ange Brisé

Je viens de regarder la vidéo en hommage à ce petit ange de Kaiser et évidement impossible de retenir mes larmes encore une fois. Cet hommage est si beau et si émouvant. Kaiser ne méritait trop pas de souffrir, comme tous les autres animaux, la vie est tellement injuste  :kao7:  Je n'arrive pas à trouver les mots exacts pour dire ce que je ressens, mais ce petit amour me manque tellement, j'ai l'impression de l'avoir connu même si ce n'est pas le cas alors j'imagine très bien la peine des gens de Réflexe. Je suis de tout coeur avec vous et bravo encore pour cette si émouvante vidéo  :mouchoir:

----------


## MAGALI20

merci pour la vidéo, un grand hommage à ce petit et sigGRAND bou qui a su nous unir pour la cause animal, il n'a été que très peu sur terre mais il était peut etre un MESSAGER D AMOUR, REPOSE EN PAIX PETIT ANGE.. ON NE T OUBLIERA JAMAIS..

----------

::   ::   ::   Oh nan pas ça ! pas ce ptit bout chou ! que la vie est injuste, il ne mériter pas ça ! il se batter pour vivre, et voulais vivre pour le bonheur, et nous on voulais le voire vivre, galoper, avoir de jolie photo de ce bel ange, la vie lui à été sans merci ! 

je te fait de milliers de bisous Kaiser, que ton envol vers le paradis sois sans détour, et qu'on te redonne santé à ton arrivé et joie et bonheur, 

adieux petit 
 ::

----------


## arkanes

Je viens à l'instant de voir que le petit Kaiser était dans cette rubrique, je cherchais le sujet dans Appel Divers    ::   ::  

Tu te seras battu jusqu'au bout mais la maladie t'a emporté, mais là haut tu ne seras pas seul    ::  

RIP Kaiser   ::  

 ::   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## ginette

MERCI pour cette super vidéo, très emouvante, très vraie, il a un regard si doux.......................c'est très dur, la vie est cruelle...................MERCI à toutes celles et ceux qui lui ont apporté du bonheur, de l'AMOUR..............soit en liberté là-haut avec tous les autres poilus   ::   .........................   ::   :bisous3:  à toutes ses marraines de coeur...........   ::

----------


## shoupie

Il faut maintenant penser aux compagnons de refuge de Kaiser qui sont toujours là mais qui ont besoin de nous pour avoir une belle vie pleine d'amour et de tendresse dans une famille aimante.

Aidons l'association reflexe mais aussi toutes celles qui sont proches de chacun de nous dans nos régions et nos communes.

Il y a a tant d'animaux qui attendent un gentil maître.

Au moins Kaiser nous aura tous mobilisés et sortis de notre indifférence à la cause animale. C'était un GRAND et un COURAGEUX. Il nous a montré le chemin alors faisons comme lui soyons courageux et aidons ceux qui ne peuvent se défendre devant la cruauté du monde.

 :merci: 
à toute l'association pour ce que vous avez fait et soyons surs qu'un     :ange2:   de plus vole heureux au paradis des animaux avec tous nos petits amours.

Kaiser nous t'aimons.

----------


## ponzio

Magnifique vidéo..ls mot me manquent...petit kaiser,tu t'es battu le plus que tu pouvais mais la maladie a été plus forte..

a jamais dans mon coeur, et celui de tous les gens qui t'ont connus de près ou de loin...

repose en paix petit bout de chou et veille sur ceux qui en ont besin, soit leur ange...

----------


## mushu59

Kaiser restera pour moi un modèle et un héros

Il a ouvert les yeux de beaucoup de monde et grace à lui des animaux seront sauvés

J'ai donc l'honneur de vous annoncer que grace à vous nous allons distribuer la jolie somme de 1000 euros à d'autres associations qui n'ont pas encore eu la chance qui a été la notre en croisant votre chemin

Kaiser va aider le refuge ravagé par les flammes.Il va aussi aider Loden qui doit etre opéré demain mais qui n'a pas réussi à obtenir l'argent nécessaire (100 euros de dons et il faut entre 500 et 700 euros pour l'opé)

Nous proposerons notre aide à diverses associations et animaux et nous serons très heureux que Kaiser ait contribuer à tout cela

Il nous manque mais il est présent dans toutes les mémoires notre petit bonhomme

----------


## twinny

:applause2:  Bravo à votre généreuse initiative de venir en aide aux associations qui en ont réellement besoin au nom et en souvenir de    ::   Kaiser   ::   , notre petite mascotte, notre ange    ::   ...

Je vous ai envoyé un chèque de 50 euros et je veux que vous utilisiez ce don pour venir en aide à des animaux dans le besoin.   ::

----------


## djrico

Video très émouvante de ce petit bou avec un regard a vous faire tomber. 
 :kao7: 
Cette vidéo m'a rappeller des mauvais souvenir....

petit kaiser,tu t'es battu mais la maladie a été plus forte.
Repose en Paix, et merci à toutes et à tous pour votre dévouement pour ce petit bou.

----------

> Kaiser restera pour moi un modèle et un héros
> 
> Il a ouvert les yeux de beaucoup de monde et grace à lui des animaux seront sauvés
> 
> J'ai donc l'honneur de vous annoncer que grace à vous nous allons distribuer la jolie somme de 1000 euros à d'autres associations qui n'ont pas encore eu la chance qui a été la notre en croisant votre chemin
> 
> Kaiser va aider le refuge ravagé par les flammes.Il va aussi aider Loden qui doit etre opéré demain mais qui n'a pas réussi à obtenir l'argent nécessaire (100 euros de dons et il faut entre 500 et 700 euros pour l'opé)
> 
> Nous proposerons notre aide à diverses associations et animaux et nous serons très heureux que Kaiser ait contribuer à tout cela
> ...


C'est vraiment super d'utiliser les dons pour en aider d'autres, Kaiser doit être fier de vous et content de cette action de générosité.
il restera dans le coeur de beaucoup de personnes...

----------


## mushu59

Nous allons aider des associations et cela me semble bien normal car c'est grace à tous que Kaiser a reçu des dons

Pour une fois que la solidarité et l'amour des animaux surpassent les guégerres ridicules entre assos nous voulons créer à notre tour un élan de générosité

Kaiser voulait vivre et c'est notre façon de lui rendre hommage que de permettre à d'autres d'avoir la chance qui lui a été offerte

Nous cherchons donc des personnes voulant accueillir un chien ou chat risquant l'euthanasie (nous les sortirons de refuge et fourrière) ou des associations voulant travailler en partenariat.

Nous aiderons biensur au nom de Kaiser à financer des opérations lourdes comme celle de Loden

----------


## Tam

Merci Mushu59, votre geste va sauver des vies.... 
le petit Kaïzer, petit bonhomme parti trop tôt au paradis des croquettes, est fier de vous, j'en suis sûre.... une grosse pensée pour sa petite bou d'chou de soeur, reposez en paix loin de la violence du monde les bébés....

----------


## moraya057

Une tendre pensée pour ce petit loup et une grande admiration à sa nounou qui s'est battue à ses côtés et lui a apporté la chaleur. Bon courage à toi.

----------


## evelyne63

merci pour la video 
trés emouvante....  :kao7:

----------


## Anaïs

très belle vidéo   ::

----------


## Anaïs

j'oubliais de signaler que le choix de la musique est plus que parfait   ::

----------


## mushu59

Merci beaucoup

La vidéo est très émouvante et nous avons encore bien du mal à la regarder jusqu'au bout sans voir couler des larmes

Il nous manque ce petit bout mais il serait heureux de savoir que grâce à lui nous avons envoyé un chèque de 300 euros pour l'opération de Loden, 100 euros pour le refuge de Cornouailles qui vient de subir un incendie et d'autres sommes à différentes associations car ce n'est pas fini...

----------


## framboise

Merci REFLEXE ADOPTION 


 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## mushu59

Merci à vous toutes car sans votre aide nous n'aurions jamais pu aider d'autres assos au nom de Kaiser

 :merci:

----------


## nat.lille

En sa memoire.. je pensais appeler se mouvement "l'espoir Kaiser" 
Car fondation est un grand mot..

----------


## MAGALI20

j'aime bien ce que propose nat "l'espoir Kaiser"  une manière encore de ne jamais oublier ce pti bou   ::   enfin quoiqu'il en soit on ne l'oubliera jamais il devient comme une chaine d'espoir pour tous ceux qui souffrent...donc IL VIT BIEN mais dans un ailleurs !!!!

----------


## mushu59

Je trouve ca très joli aussi l'Espoir Kaiser!

Il nous a démontré qu'en étant solidaire nous pouvions faire de merveilleuses choses et j'espère que cela ne s'arretra plus

----------


## MAGALI20

"Peu lui importe que vous ayez tort ou raison : que vous soyez chanceux ou non, riche ou pauvre, cultivé ou ignare, saint ou pêcheur. Vous êtes son compagnon et cela lui suffit. Il restera toujours près de vous pour vous réconforter, vous protéger et il ira jusqu'à sacrifier sa vie pour vous. Il vous sera fidèle dans les bons et les mauvais moments.

 C'est votre femme, votre mari? Non, seulement mon chien."

----------


## polasson

je trouve sa super l'espoir de kaiser
il nous a donner une bonne lecon de vie et rien que pour lui il faut continuer notre ellant de solidariter et sauver plein d'autres loulous

je ne me suis toujours pas faite a l'idée que mon petit bout ne reviendras pas a la maison mais je sais que sa passeras il me faut juste un peu de temps

----------


## pantitia

polasson   :bisous3:

----------


## shoupie

Courage Polasson c'est très dur surement je le sais d'expérience mais tellement d'autre petits bouts ont besoin de nous et de notre amour.


 :bisous2:  :bisous2:

----------


## shoupie

Oui, je trouve que ESPOIR KAISER c'est tout à fait dans la ligne de ce que nous ressentons tous ... de l'espoir qu'il a donné pour se battre pour tous ses petits frères et soeurs maltraités ou malheureux.

Je suis pour à 100 %.


Ce petit    ::    serait surement d'accord

----------


## natced

je viens de recevoir un petit mot de reflexe adoption 
merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de repondre si vite en ces moments si dur et oui kaiser doit etre si fier de vous d avoir tout tenté pour lui et surtout d avoir reussi à tous nous unir pour lui et maintenant , grace à lui, à nous unir pour d'autres qui ont besoin de nous aussi.je suis loin de vous, à lyon, mais je vais continuer à vous soutenir et à soutenir vos actions, de loin, car au moins cela m'a permis de m'unir à vous , à vos justes causes
je vous embrasse tres fort

----------


## natced

je viens de regarder l hommage a kaiser repose en paix mon amour, un jour tu nous retrouvera tous pres de toi
on sera tous ensemble on retrouvera tous nos amours  qu on a perdu

----------


## mushu59

Merci beaucoup natced

Lyon c'est un peu loin mais ce n'est pas la distance qui nous arrete ni nous éloigne des personnes qui nous soutiennent

La preuve nous venons grâce à l'aide d'une jeune asso de Rouen de faire un nouveau sauvetage.

Des petits chiots de 3 semaines qui risquaient l'euthanasie et étaient donné à n'importe qui

Ils sont maintenant en sécurité chez Polasson et nous les biberonnons avec amour

Notre petit ange doit etre fier j'en suis sure!

----------


## teckpit42

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le petit mot à propos de Kaiser...   ::  
  Je n'avais pas pu suivre tout ce qui se passait mais je pensais bien à lui et à vous aussi!!

 RIP petit Kaiser, que ton courage t'ait porté chance pour d'autres vies, que dans ta prochaine vie soit écarté tous les malheurs que tu as pu subir, tu ne peux plus être malheureux maintenant, tu as tout vécu, trop vécu mais pas assez en même temps!!

 Je doute qu'on t'oublie de sitôt...

 RIP petit chiot, que l'on prenne soin de toi, tu le mérites...    ::  

 Et que tous les autres qui en ont besoin profitent de cet élan de générosité que tu as su réunir (et tous ceux qui se sont occupés de toi et qui ont fait passer le message), qu'ils profitent de ce que tu n'as pas pu avoir, mais j'en suis certaine, que tu n'aurais pas hésité à donner si tu avais pu...

 Bon voyage petit chiot, dans cette vie ou dans l'autre...   :kao3:  :kao7:

----------

> Merci beaucoup natced
> 
> Lyon c'est un peu loin mais ce n'est pas la distance qui nous arrete ni nous éloigne des personnes qui nous soutiennent
> 
> La preuve nous venons grâce à l'aide d'une jeune asso de Rouen de faire un nouveau sauvetage.
> 
> Des petits chiots de 3 semaines qui risquaient l'euthanasie et étaient donné à n'importe qui
> 
> Ils sont maintenant en sécurité chez Polasson et nous les biberonnons avec amour
> ...



petit KAISER doit être très fier de vous  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:  :applause2:

----------


## shoupie

Bravo Polasson
Une fois de plus tu es là, présente et prête pour de nouveaux sauvetages.
Comme ton bébé Kaiser serait fier de toi!

Je t'embrasse de tout coeur

 :merci:   pour ces nouveaux protégés que tu vas aimer et choyer comme tu l'as fait pour Kaiser.

 :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## polasson

merci a toi shoupie

je ferais bientot un poste avec les petits loulous
ils sont 4 et ils sont adorable
j'ai eut un petit coup de bluzz quand je l'ai ai eut car dedant il y en a un qui ressemble enormement a mon petit kaïser il a le même regard et la même facon de se comporter que lui
je suis sur que mon petit amour de la haut es fier de moi car grace  a c petit bout j'ai put reprendre le dessus et me dire que je devait continuer mon combat

----------


## tchoupi93

*tres belle video touchante et avec beaucoup d'émotion ont voit bien qu'il a été aimerr ce petit kaiser  *

----------


## kaliman

je viens de rentrer de vacances, et d'ouvrir mes mails...
j'ai vu le nom "kaiser" et j'ai esperé de bonnes nouvelles... 
putain je suis degouté, je chiale depuis tout a l'heure j'ai a peine osé regardé la video...
pauvre petit kaiser, veille sur nous on en a bien besoin dans ce monde de misere.... si 1% des hommes avaient ce courage...
journée de merde decidement aujourd'hui.

----------


## oceane751

je viens d'apprendre, en revenant sur ce post,  la terrible nouvelle.
je regarde la video, les larmes coulent....

putain la vie est injuste...

repose en paix mon petit loup   :amour: 


ps : j'ai fait un petit don pour lui, et pour rien au monde, je demande un remboursement... je tenais quand meme à le dire

bravo à tous les donateurs, bravo à tous les soutiens
il faut continuer à se battre pour tous les autres!!!

 :kao7:

----------


## tchoupi93

*un petit poeme fait pour kaiser sur un autre forum

Kaïser...  

Je n'ai toujours pas comprit, et...
Je ne comprendrai surement jamais.
Je ne supporte pas...
Et ça non plus, je pense que ça ne changera pas.

Comment un tel malheur...
Peu s'acharner sur un si joli coeur.
Pourquoi le bonheur...
Ne t'a pas sourit, Kaïser.

Je n'ai toujours pas comprit, et...
Je ne comprendrai surement jamais.

Tu es rentré dans mon coeur,
Comme une vague de chaleur...
Je ne t'ai jamais rencontré,
Et pourtant, je t'ai tellement aimé.

Je ne supporte pas...
Et ça non plus, je pense que ça ne changera pas.

Depuis que tu es parti,
J'ai le coeur meurtri...
Le coeur dans un étaux,
La gorge emplie de sanglots...

Je ne comprendrai
Ni ne supporterai jamais...
Mais pour toujours et à jamais
Pour toi, j'aimerai...
*

----------


## shoupie

c'est magnifique tchoupi93 ! quel bel hommage à notre Kaiser.
Tu résumes de si belle manière tout ce que nous ressentons

 :merci:   ::

----------


## tchoupi93

*LE POEME EST PAS DE MOI 

c'est moi qui a mis l'annonce de kaiser sur un autre forum et une membre a fait ce poeme pour kaiser   *

----------


## mushu59

Merci Tchoupi d'avoir mis ce poème ici

Il est tout simplement magnifique et explique  ce que nous avons pu ressentir lors du décès de notre petit bout

Kaiser nous manque et il reste bien au chaud dans nos coeurs

Nous continuons car trop de malheureux attendent et son histoire est malheureusement celle de beaucoup d'autres.

Nous avons donnés en son nom pour d'autres animaux car les assos sont trop souvent dans le besoin et nous continuerons tant que nous le pourrons

Kaiser a généré un superbe élan de générosité et de coeur et pour cela jamais nous ne vous remercierons assez

----------


## Cristal_113

:adieu: 

votre travail fut formidable
malgrer la lutte acharner
malgrer les larmes au yeux,
la mort fut la plus forte
une fois de plus
tous la main au coeur
nous te dison aurevoir petit kaiser
ton courage nous a tous appris quelque chose,
ne jamais abandonner!

----------


## cathy rescue

je regarde la vidéo la musique commence ces trop prénant et les larmes coules coules la chansons est magnifique a kaiser que tu était aimer ce que vous faite avec les dons bravos vous étes formidable por ce que vous faite je t oublirais pas

----------


## Loustic

::   ::   ::

----------


## mushu59

Nous avons récupéré les cendres de Kaiser

Il repose maintenant parmi au siège de l'asso

----------


## cricket

super ! la il ne vous quittera plus jamais et il va veiller sur tout ses petits amis ,et ceux qui on tout fait pour le sauver !   ::

----------


## mushu59

Oui il continuera de veiller sur nous et les animaux qui comme lui n'ont pas eu la vie facile!

Il a une très jolie boite rouge à son nom et il reste gravé dans nos coeurs

----------


## 43ondine

Très heureuse que petit Kaiser soit enfin rentré à la maison . C'est sûr qu'il
veille sur vous et sur tous ses copains ! :amour3:  :amour:  :amour:   ::   :ange2:

----------

:mouchoir:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## barney

petit kaiser, je crois que nous sommes beaucoup a avoir été marqué par ton courage, et aussi par l'amour donné pas ses fées qui se battaient a tes côtés..triste histoire mais remplie d'amour...
merci aux fées de Kaiser, vs êtes formidables, je compatis a votre chagrin!!

hors sujet, pouvez vous me dire quelle est la chanson qui accompagne cette splendide vidéo de Kaiser qui m'a fait pleurer à grosses larmes??

----------


## lic

Je viens juste de lire tout ce post (enfin presque, il est long !) je suis bien triste pour ce petit Kaiser.    ::    Qu'il repose en paix    ::    Je voulais quand-même dire que j'ai été un peu choquée de ce que j'ai lu de certains, car oui l'argent de cette opération aurait pu sauver bien d'autres animaux, mais si ça avait été un enfant, un BB humain, qu'auriez vous fait ? Un petit dans un orphelinat, 3000 euros pour le sauver LUI mais qui auraient pu servir pour donner mieux à manger à tous les autres par exemple, ou servir à acheter des jouets pour des dizaines d'autres. Le prix de la vie d'UN enfant pour le bien-être de plusieurs autres ??? L'auriez vous sacrifié ?

----------


## lic

Je ne peux pas m'empêcher aussi de penser que les vétos pourraient faire aussi un effort et baisser grandement leurs prix, surtout pour les refuges. Chacun devrait y mettre du sien.

----------


## Miss T Kali

Je suis moi aussi rentrée de vacances dimanche et j'ai trouvé la petite lettre dans ma boite. Je suis une de plus qui regrette très fort que le petit Kaiser nous ait quitté. Je connais Rescue depuis peu et pour lui j'avais fais mon premier don dans l'espoir qu'il survive. 
Je n'ai pas pu lire tous les messages mais je sais que nous faisons tout ce que nous pouvons. Et oui, grace à ce petit Rott je crois que beaucoup d'âmes généreuses se sont rassemblées. Que cela serve!!
 ::    Une belle pensée pour le petit Kasier.

----------

bonjour, a tte, j'ai le moral a 0... je suis vraiment vraiment vraiment dsl de n'avoir pas pu participer pour Kaiser, je m'en veux! mais je ne pouvais vraiment pas...je viens d'avoir la nouvelle, car en faite je suis sur un autre forum qui n'a rien a voir avec les animaux, et j'avais la tête ailleurs ces derniers temps...   ::    comme je suis triste...pauvre ptit bout d'amour qui ne mérite pas ca... si j'etais riche, j'acheterai un immence terrian pour que ttes les betes puissent y courir et se sentir libre plutot que deriere des cages où ils sont 3...ou 4...  :? 

repose en paix petit ange   :ange2:  :bisous3:   ::   ::   :amour: 

ps: la video est magnifique, j'en est pleurer comme si c'etait mon chien... et par contre la video du forum me fait tres mal au coeur! (le monde est cruel!!!   ::   :grrr: 

je vous fais des bisous a ttes

----------


## Nouch'Doum'

Horrible histoire...  :adieu:  c'est tellement difficile de voir un chiot partir...m'a rappelé de sombres instants....bravo à ses bienfaiteurs...et fais une papouille à mon Dumbo ti Kaiser   ::

----------


## Aurélie LAMBERT

:mouchoir:

----------

pauvre ptit loup   ::   repose en paix   ::

----------


## BÜCK

quelle hisoitre je me suis mobiliser pour le loulou mais maintenant tu ne soufre plus repose en paix bonne chance a toi !!!!!

----------


## CAROLEANGEL

Je n'en reviens pas, j'avais envoyé une petite participation pour l'opération de ce petit ange et je découvre aujourd'hui qu'il est mort, quelle tristesse, je suis vraiment effondrée
Je pensais vraiment à l'époque que l'opération pour lui sauver la vie était réalisable. Pauvre amour, repose en paix, bien qu'ayant eu une vie bien trop courte, tu as sans doute été entouré de bien plus d'amour que bcp de pauvres malheureux et c'est ce qui me console...

----------


## LiliLaPeste

Dors bien ptit ange...   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:  :adieu:

----------


## élisa23

Désolé de remonter ce sujet mais j'ai regardé la vidéo et du haut de mes 13 ans je pleure comme un bébé, pauvre bou de chou !
Merci à vous pour lui
RIP   ::

----------


## clarisse89

aujourd'hui quand j'ai lu cette histoire j'ai ressentit quelque chose que jamais j'avais ressentit avant parce que j'ai decouvert que des gens  aimant les animaux y en avait plein. parce que quand ma chienne a commencer sa crise cardiaque et que j'ai appeler la clinique je pouvais plus parler et j'ai compris que je l'aimais beaucoup plus que je ne le pensez son  image je l'oublierais jamais.et kaiser des la 1ere page ma fait le même effet les yeux remplis de larmes et gorges nouer.
je t'oublierais jamais kaiser comme je n'oublierais jamais ma ptite praline.
je pense tres fort a vous.
et je voulez savoir si l'assos exister encore 
merci

----------


## PereMalo

[center:1novtc7i][/center:1novtc7i]
Patrice.
http://rescue.forumactif.com/perdus-...126420-360.htm

----------


## L0CA

oui reflexe adoption existe toujours.
Merci pour ce beau témoignage. Kaiser est parti rejoindre ta petite puce, de la haut ils veillent sur ceux qui les ont aimé.

----------


## COUDERT80

hommage super.
Gros gros bisous là ou tu es petit coeur

----------

